# ▲▼▲ WonderK's GFX Gallery ▲▼▲



## WonderK

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Welcome to my gallery. This is where I post avatars, signatures, banners, and wallpapers I've made in photo shop CC. These can be requested avatars and signatures I've done for other users on this forum in my Avatar and Signature GFX shop, ordered banners and wallpapers in my Wallpaper and Banner GFX Shop, or ones I've made for myself. The works you will see in my gallery are of the up-most highest quality. So please, do look around in my gallery. Any type of criticism and/or feedback on any of my works is greatly appreciated. ​


----------



## WonderK

Let's start off my gallery by posting several pieces I've previously made:


_Requested by BerryPop_





_Requested by Bird_





_Requested by Twinrova_





_Requested by Minties_





_Requested by Felix_





_Banner I did for SmashCamp 2014_



​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Looking fantastic *two thumbs up*

Edit- whoops I apologize if you didn't want any posts yet.


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh are we allowed to post now???





i have made my mark. ok
<3333


----------



## WonderK

Yeah, you're allowed to post now. Just needed to reply right under my title page but you have to wait 1/2 an hour or else you get a post merge. Thanks for the... mark? Cute none the less.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Yeah, you're allowed to post now. Just needed to reply right under my title page but you have to wait 1/2 an hour or else you get a post merge. Thanks for the... mark? Cute none the less.



i sits on ur thread
i look forward to seeing more~ <333


----------



## WonderK

This is an old piece. I put Advance Wars sprites into a stock image and made it into a WWII scenario. 



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

omg what thats so cool!!


----------



## WonderK

Thanks. Do you know what advance wars is?


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Thanks. Do you know what advance wars is?



looks familiar, but i cant quite place my finger on it. i feel like ive heard of it somewhere but... XD; perhaps i havent.


----------



## Aradai

Advance Wars! I haven't played that in ages. Do I still have my copy? That scene looks cool.


----------



## WonderK

It is a cool scene. Here's the original stock I used:






Compare to:



​


----------



## Aradai

Well, you sure did change the scene a lot. Also, I noticed that Skirmish is on almost every single piece of your old works. Was that an old alias you went by?


----------



## WonderK

Yes. It was my username on a Nintendo forum I used to go to. I've changed that alias a long time ago, though.


----------



## Aradai

Oh, that explains why you might have used it.


----------



## WonderK

That's your most recent request I've done for you. I tried liquefying the top of the tag. Thinking about working on a new style using the liquify tool.


----------



## Aradai

Yeah, I already have it. Thanks again. As for the new style, maybe you should go for it. It looks pretty nice. ((sorry if I say that a lot. I feel like I have a limited vocabulary or I don't know what other adjective to use))


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Yeah, I already have it. Thanks again. As for the new style, maybe you should go for it. It looks pretty nice. ((sorry if I say that a lot. I feel like I have a limited vocabulary or I don't know what other adjective to use))



I am planning on making it a new style. Will have to practice a lot with it, though. It's a hard tool to use.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> I am planning on making it a new style. Will have to practice a lot with it, though. It's a hard tool to use.



Seems like it. Just saw a tutorial for some extra information, and it looks very complex.


----------



## Shirohibiki

man i couldnt do like
a line
in photoshop
let alone all this fancy pants stuff idk how you guys do it


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> man i couldnt do like
> a line
> in photoshop
> let alone all this fancy pants stuff idk how you guys do it



Can't even, like, draw a straight line anymore Shiro.
How do you art.


----------



## WonderK

I don't know how you guys can draw. I can't draw anything.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

YES
your shop might be close but I still get to look at your amazing artwork! ^_^


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> I don't know how you guys can draw. I can't draw anything.



I used to be so excellent with humans and stuff. I'm only good with just weird lines and shapes now.


----------



## WonderK

This is also an old one as well. I had a lot of fun with it.






Original:


----------



## Clara Oswald

I think we should make a WonderK appreciation group


----------



## Aradai

Woah, dude. That picture is...I can't even explain it.


----------



## WonderK

@Uxie: That would be amusing haha.

@Sparkanine: Evil? psychotic?


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> @Sparkanine: Evil? psychotic?


I guess both. Kappa was only holding keys. Only keys.


----------



## JellofishXD

Haha omg KAPPN!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> Can't even, like, draw a straight line anymore Shiro.
> How do you art.





WonderK said:


> I don't know how you guys can draw. I can't draw anything.



dont u 2 backsass me
i cant art dont let me fool u

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> This is also an old one as well. I had a lot of fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original:



HIYL SHTI THIS IS HILARIOUS IM LOSING IOT
****????
_*THE TERRIBLE SECRET OF ANIMAL CROSSING*_


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> dont u 2 backsass me
> i cant art dont let me fool u



You can art. Shiro there is an abstract art piece I painted 3 years ago hanging on my wall, and I know you can make it 10x better.


----------



## WonderK

Took and abandoned classroom stock and turned into a zombie scenario.





Original:



​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Took and abandoned classroom stock and turned into a zombie scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Geez. You know how to make anything eerie.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Geez. You know how to make anything eerie.



It's one of my favorite things to do. I can turn any picture into a horror setting.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> It's one of my favorite things to do. I can turn any picture into a horror setting.



True. You even made poor little Kapp'n look like demon spawn from hell.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> True. You even made poor little Kapp'n look like demon spawn from hell.



I wish it was Tom Nook instead.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Took and abandoned classroom stock and turned into a zombie scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



thats sexy. i love it. i love you. make all the things spooky. i love spooky things even tho im a crybaby. pls,


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> I wish it was Tom Nook instead.



Tom Nook would have been better for sure.


----------



## WonderK

I'm actually tempted to take a MyLittlePony picture and make it gritty and eerie. Just for the "lulz".


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> I'm actually tempted to take a MyLittlePony picture and make it gritty and eerie. Just for the "lulz".



oh ive seen plenty of that. it might be kinda yawn by now. ): but see if you can do one thats different! aka, dont use pinkie pie or rainbow dash because thats all you see from the cupcakes fic
i know youre creative enough, so go for it


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> oh ive seen plenty of that. it might be kinda yawn by now. ): but see if you can do one thats different! aka, dont use pinkie pie or rainbow dash because thats all you see from the cupcakes fic
> i know youre creative enough, so go for it



I don't even know who those characters are. I literally know nothing about MLP.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> I don't even know who those characters are. I literally know nothing about MLP.



OH LMFAO
WeLP
man do w/e u feel
im hankerin some slendy just because im a sucker for creepypasta??? im dumb idc


----------



## Aradai

Yeah, don't know about the MLP thing. They do it all the time already.


----------



## JellofishXD

Nooooo do it!!!!!!! Or tellitubbies


----------



## WonderK

Request for aries






Didn't see her request before I closed my shop. I used the liquefy tool. Looks good enough but I need more practice with it. ​


----------



## Amyy

i loveeee your signatures <3


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> I don't even know who those characters are. I literally know nothing about MLP.



You have actually done a creepy MLP signature 
My rainbow factory one


----------



## WonderK

@sorrynotsorry: Thanks.

@Crazy-Gamer: I've done some other creepy signatures as well.​


----------



## Shirohibiki

HELLOOOOOOOO SCARECROW MY LOVE <333333333 endless smooches 4 da scarebae


----------



## WonderK

Just smudging. Didn't add any effects or outside sources. Was bored while watching some news so I fiddled with this for a while.


----------



## JellofishXD

s cool! u be proffesinal!


----------



## unravel

Make a Jakiro (Dota 2) Sig pls


----------



## Miaa

WonderK said:


> Just smudging. Didn't add any effects or outside sources. Was bored while watching some news so I fiddled with this for a while.



Your smuding is really good! I'm still trying to master it!


----------



## Mini

I looooooooove your strangers with candy banner! Your work is bad-ass  the good kind!


----------



## unravel

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Make a Jakiro (Dota 2) Sig pls


 also add random responses http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Jakiro_responses
Thanks


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> Took and abandoned classroom stock and turned into a zombie scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This looks great, I love seeing some regular picture turned horror, very amazingly done.

I hope in the far future to really excel with Photoshopping cool scenarios and GFX, a thing in the works.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Make a Jakiro (Dota 2) Sig pls



psst this isnt a request thread


----------



## Aradai

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Make a Jakiro (Dota 2) Sig pls



Might wanna wait until his shop reopens.


----------



## WonderK

@ITookYourWaffles: Not taking requests at the moment.

Thanks for the comments guys. Alright. This is the LAST time I'll post some eerie. I know you guys are getting sick of it.

Original:





Zombie apocalypse:





I had a load of fun making this. It took me about an hour 1/2. The zombie sprites are from Metal Slug 3. ​


----------



## Shirohibiki

METAL SLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
[CHEERING INTENSIFIES]
WHY LAST TIME THO YOU DO IT SO WELL AHHHHHHH OMGHGghgHGHGG


----------



## JellofishXD

That is so awesome!


----------



## WonderK

@Shirohibiki: Metal Slug is one of my favorite arcade games. 

@JellfishXD: Thanks.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> @Shirohibiki: Metal Slug is one of my favorite arcade games.
> 
> @JellfishXD: Thanks.



ngl when i watched game grumps play it i was hella stoked and i dont even really like those games much? ?? ?but i was so pumped lmfao dem sprites tbh


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> ngl when i watched game grumps play it i was hella stoked and i dont even really like those games much? ?? ?but i was so pumped lmfao dem sprites tbh









Be more stoked.


----------



## Aradai

Wooooooooooooaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Are you ever gonna do it professionally? Your work is just amazing. How does one do that in 1 1/2 hours??


----------



## Shirohibiki

_[STOKEDNESS INTENSIFIES]_


----------



## WonderK

Uxie said:


> Are you ever gonna do it professionally? Your work is just amazing. How does one do that in 1 1/2 hours??



No. It's just a hobby. And I've been doing GFX for years so obviously it's not going to take me that long. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Clara Oswald

WonderK said:


> No. It's just a hobby. And I've been doing GFX for years so obviously it's not going to take me that long. Practice makes perfect.



It's a hobby you are very good at. Practise does make perfect


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> _[STOKEDNESS INTENSIFIES]_



^^^Im stoked.


----------



## WonderK

Uxie said:


> It's a hobby you are very good at. Practise does make perfect



If you do a hobby a lot, you tend to get really good at it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

YOU MADE A PERSONA ONE!? cool.


----------



## Aradai

Just wondering, where do you usually find your stocks? It takes me longer to find a stock than a render now.


----------



## WonderK

Stocks are tricky to get. You need to be careful on where you get them or else you could be sued and crap. I tend to avoid the ones on deviant art because of that. I get mine from free stock packs on the web or by looking up random images on google.


----------



## Aradai

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> YOU MADE A PERSONA ONE!? cool.



He's made about four for me. Thanks again, WonderK!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Sparkanine said:


> He's made about four for me. Thanks again, WonderK!


 really!? wow WonderK u a cool man


----------



## Shirohibiki

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> really!? wow WonderK u a cool man



hes the coolest man.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Stocks are tricky to get. You need to be careful on where you get them or else you could be sued and crap. I tend to avoid the ones on deviant art because of that. I get mine from free stock packs on the web or by looking up random images on google.


Ah, I see. Im trying to avoid shutterstock too (same thing, and those arent really good). Thanks for answering to your best ability.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> hes the coolest man.


Coolest of the cool.


----------



## WonderK

Here are the persona ones I've made:














​


----------



## Shirohibiki

we need one of hiimdaisy's persona 4 comic

"You became friends with Yosuke! Yosuke will now _*DIE FOR YOU.*_"


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> we need one of hiimdaisy's persona 4 comic
> 
> "You became friends with Yosuke! Yosuke will now _*DIE FOR YOU.*_"



Haha, ill think about that as a request and keep it for you.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> Haha, ill think about that as a request and keep it for you.



OMFG IT WAS A JOKE but i love that comic orz


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Sparkanine said:


> ^^^Im stoked.





Sparkanine said:


> Ah, I see. Im trying to avoid shutterstock too (same thing, and those arent really good). Thanks for answering to your best ability.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Coolest of the cool.



We really need to stat a WonderK fan club


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> OMFG IT WAS A JOKE but i love that comic orz


Used to love it too haha. I was joking too.


----------



## WonderK

Alright. Decided to do something a bit more "kid" friendly. 

Original:






SuperMarioKart SNES:



​


----------



## FrozenLover

Hey I like the one's that you have done for people in their signature. Is there anyway that you could do a frozen one for me please?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> @ITookYourWaffles: Not taking requests at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys. Alright. This is the LAST time I'll post some eerie. I know you guys are getting sick of it.
> 
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie apocalypse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a load of fun making this. It took me about an hour 1/2. The zombie sprites are from Metal Slug 3. ​




I love the eerie scenarios taken from regular photos/images. Really amazing what you are able to do with a nice/calm scene.


----------



## f11

FrozenLover said:


> Hey I like the one's that you have done for people in their signature. Is there anyway that you could do a frozen one for me please?


They're not taking requests right now.


----------



## Shirohibiki

I LAUGHED FOR 9000 YEARS OVER TOADS FACE FOR SOME REAONS? ?? ???? OMFG ?? ?H?GFHJGF IM CHOKING LOOK AT TOAD
hES LIKE "OOOOOH SHIIIIIIIIT DUUUUUUUUUDE"
BRB NEED OXYGEN ITS TOO GOOD


----------



## FrozenLover

C r y s t a l said:


> They're not taking requests right now.


Oh ok please contact me when you are please.


----------



## Shirohibiki

I KEEP LOOKING BACK AT IT AND LAUGHIGN AT TOAD

ALSO I CANT STOP THINKING ABOUT LUIGI DEATH STARE SINCEH ES ALL THE WAy BACK THERE IF HE CATCHES UP?? ??Hdf


----------



## WonderK

@FrozenLover: I'm not taking requests at the moment. 

@Shirohibiki: He's making that face because he just threw a shell at Mario.

@Kitten: Yeah. It truly is amazing.


----------



## Shirohibiki

I WN KOW  BUT IT MAKES ME LAUGH REALLY HARD IM SJTUST S?>GfdH?? ???? I THINK ITS LACK OF SLEEP BUT IM JUST LOSING MY **** OVER TOAD FO R NO REASON GDI


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> I WN KOW  BUT IT MAKES ME LAUGH REALLY HARD IM SJTUST S?>GfdH?? ???? I THINK ITS LACK OF SLEEP BUT IM JUST LOSING MY **** OVER TOAD FO R NO REASON GDI



It's just a sprite. I'm having trouble seeing the humor in it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> It's just a sprite. I'm having trouble seeing the humor in it.



i laugh every time i see the thread has a new post this is getting bad i need sleep
BUT NO OK
LOOK AT TOADS fACe


bYE

wonderk is disappointed in nikkis sense of humor, more news at 11


----------



## WonderK

Alright. You win. I do suppose it is a tad humorous.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Alright. You win. I do suppose it is a tad humorous.



HAHAHA YESSSSSS VICTORY
i should carry myself to bed before i wake the whole house with my laughter omfG


----------



## VillageDweller

these are all so cool omg :]

(also I just noticed the Pink Gold Peach one you made for me is in the OP. <3)


----------



## WonderK

@Shirohibki: Alright. Been looking at Toad's face for a while now. It's actually pretty damn hilarious.

@VillageDweller: Thank you. And yeah, used it in the title page graphic.


----------



## Aradai

Working on anything currently?


----------



## WonderK

Not at the moment. Planning on working on something later today, though. Been busy all day.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Not at the moment. Planning on working on something later today, though. Been busy all day.



Ah, I see. Well, good luck on that future one.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> @Shirohibki: Alright. Been looking at Toad's face for a while now. It's actually pretty damn hilarious.
> 
> @VillageDweller: Thank you. And yeah, used it in the title page graphic.



h o my god im so g lad u see the light
god bl ess


----------



## Aradai

Pretty out of the blue, but I like how Shiro and I are the only regular commenters here.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> Pretty out of the blue, but I like how Shiro and I are the only regular commenters here.



cause im a chatty cathy and never shut up
kind of like a parrot?
dog dragon parrot...........


----------



## WonderK

Last time I'm using sprites for a while. I just have a blast putting sprites into a realistic stock image. 

Original:






Metal Slug Rebels:



​


----------



## BungoTheElf

Ohh looks nice! :-D Haven't played metal slugs in a long while haha used to play it with my brother a lot!


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> cause im a chatty cathy and never shut up
> kind of like a parrot?
> dog dragon parrot...........


Basing off of my experiences with my parrot, nope, nothing like him. Too quiet. Hes very scared of other birds. He also likes Shakira. So, nothing like a parrot. Sorry for getting off topic a bit. Back to critiquing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

On your latest work: pretty nice. I like how you make sprites on real scenes fit together nicely.


----------



## Shirohibiki

METAL SLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG (again)
ahhh it fits so well!!! you do such a good job with these wtf im cry, they look so fantastic AHhhhh


----------



## Beary

I finally tried doing this sort of thing.
I made an avatar and signature. ^-^ ( Although yours are amazing and better then mine )
It took me like 3 hours omg


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> @Shirohibki: Alright. Been looking at Toad's face for a while now. It's actually pretty damn hilarious.
> 
> @VillageDweller: Thank you. And yeah, used it in the title page graphic.



Haha, I thought it was hilarious as well xD It looks so freaking odd.

@LittleBeary--Yay another person attempting it<3 It is quite fun! Yours are so cute<<(^_^)>My first took 3 1/2 hours lol xD


----------



## WonderK

LittleBeary said:


> I finally tried doing this sort of thing.
> I made an avatar and signature. ^-^ ( Although yours are amazing and better then mine )
> It took me like 3 hours omg



If that's your first attempt, I applaud you. It looks pretty good. 3 1/2 hours? Wow. That's a long time. Hopefully through practice you'll lessen the amount of time it takes you to make a tag. The filters you used match the render quite a bit. SAO is an online game, so using the tile filter matches it quite well. Good job.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> If that's your first attempt, I applaud you. It looks pretty good. 3 1/2 hours? Wow. That's a long time. Hopefully through practice you'll lessen the amount of time it takes you to make a tag. The filters you used match the render quite a bit. SAO is an online game, so using the tile filter matches it quite well. Good job.



Ahaha, thank you. cx
I wasn't using photoshop, but an application that is quite similar. I'm going to practice so it gets easier. ^-^


----------



## WonderK

LittleBeary said:


> Ahaha, thank you. cx
> I wasn't using photoshop, but an application that is quite similar. I'm going to practice so it gets easier. ^-^



What program were you using then? Gimp?


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> What program were you using then? Gimp?



Acorn 4. It's for Macs.


----------



## WonderK

LittleBeary said:


> Acorn 4. It's for Macs.



Acorn? Never heard of that program before. Didn't know macs had their own photo editor.


----------



## WonderK

Spent about 20 minutes on this tag. Testing out some new vector brushes I got.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> Spent about 20 minutes on this tag. Testing out some new vector brushes I got.



That is stunning, love the lighting *applauds* <:


----------



## WonderK

Yeah. Just realized that I misspelled her name. It's Asuna, not Asuma. Too lazy to edit it out. Whatever.


----------



## WonderK

Levi vector tag:





​


----------



## Shirohibiki

cuuute! you really like him, eh? :3


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> cuuute! you really like him, eh? :3



levi is bae.


----------



## WonderK

New tags:









​


----------



## BungoTheElf

lego movie omg


----------



## WonderK

Everything is awesome and cool when you work as a team.


----------



## Beary

How do you do the pretty vectors? *drools*
Also, I made my signature 8D


----------



## WonderK

LittleBeary said:


> How do you do the pretty vectors? *drools*



I get them from brush packs on deviant art.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> I get them from brush packs on deviant art.



*sigh*
If ooonly I could use those on my application x'D


----------



## Shirohibiki

_*eMMET*_

OH MY GOD, oH MY GOD EMMET
DIDNT KNOW U WERE A LM FAN TOO....

im gonna end up with like a million more sigs from you when you open back up of like all my fav LM/frozen chars jfc,,,,,,,,,,,, why cant i just stop at the boyfriends why do i need more


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> _*eMMET*_
> 
> OH MY GOD, oH MY GOD EMMET
> DIDNT KNOW U WERE A LM FAN TOO....
> 
> im gonna end up with like a million more sigs from you when you open back up of like all my fav LM/frozen chars jfc,,,,,,,,,,,, why cant i just stop at the boyfriends why do i need more


I was gonna write "inb4 shiro" but that aint happening...

The new tags that you made look pretty awesome (didnt realize that)!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, got a new sig from Beary! She makes them look really pretty.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> I was gonna write "inb4 shiro" but that aint happening...
> 
> The new tags that you made look pretty awesome (didnt realize that)!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, got a new sig from Beary! She makes them look really pretty.



LMFAO
im fast as the wiiiiiiiiiiiind
i can smell my fandoms from a mile away


----------



## WonderK

Fixed the text. Now it's Asuna, not Asuma. 






​


----------



## MisterEnigma

So I was linked here and told this maker of signatures is a Lego Movie fan. Anyone who is a fan of Lego Movie needs to be my friend, sorry, it's kind of the law.


----------



## WonderK

Just shot a friend request at ya.


----------



## WonderK

New tags that were requested:

_Callaway's request_





_lynn105's request_





_ITookYourWaffle's request_





_Shirohibiki's request_





_Axeler137's request_



​


----------



## WonderK

New tags that were requested:

_Requested by Callaway_





_Requested by Twinrova_





_Requested by JelloFishXD_



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

eee theyre all so lovely <3333


----------



## WonderK

New tags that were requested:
_
Requested by Yatogami_





_Requested by JelloFishXD_





_Requested by Callaway_





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Testing a new vector style. Only done two at the moment (Callaway's requests). What do you think?​


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> New tags that were requested:
> _
> Requested by Yatogami_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by JelloFishXD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Callaway_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> Testing a new vector style. Only done two at the moment (Callaway's requests). What do you think?​



I'm in LOVE with the style you used for Callaway request 
I have got to request a signature with that ^_^


----------



## WonderK

Crazy-Gamer said:


> I'm in LOVE with the style you used for Callaway request
> I have got to request a signature with that ^_^



It's a tricky style. I'll get a hang of it eventually. It'll probably replace my old vector style. The vector style I have now is essentially just brushes. This new style combines brushes, atmospheric lighting, and vector backdrops.


----------



## Shirohibiki

the words confuse me, but i love it all the same! haha


----------



## Lio Fotia

I think the two in the new style your did for me are my favourites.​


----------



## WonderK

Thank you. Glad you guys like it.


----------



## WonderK

Another tag with the same vector style:

_Requested by Swiftstream_




​


----------



## WonderK

And again:

_Requested by Callaway_


----------



## Shirohibiki

theyre SO PRETTY.... i really love all the rainbows jsdgdfgdfls, its so vibrant nhnhnngn
the new style is just lovely ;v;


----------



## WonderK

It's not really a new style. More of an add on. It's basically just me improving my crappy vector skills.


----------



## Beary

SENPAIIIII TELL ME HOWWWWW *drools*
I kid, but those are REALLY pretty!


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> It's not really a new style. More of an add on. It's basically just me improving my crappy vector skills.



shush your face your skills arent crappy )< youre lovely <333


----------



## WonderK

@LittleBeary: You need a lot of understanding of GFX before you can even tackle certain styles. Vectors are usually easy (because you just use brushes), but in the case of this? Yeah. No. It's hard. It's hard even for me (which is why I'm practicing it). Study up more on the PSD file I gave you. 

@Shirohibiki: Ahh yis. Phishing for complements.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> @LittleBeary: You need a lot of understanding of GFX before you can even tackle certain styles. Vectors are usually easy (because you just use brushes), but in the case of this? Yeah. No. It's hard. It's hard even for me (which is why I'm practicing it). Study up more on the PSD file I gave you.
> 
> @Shirohibiki: Ahh yis. Phishing for complements.



im l aughing so hard u lil **** come here /GIVES U A NOOGIE


----------



## WonderK

This is probably the cutest post I've made on the site so far. Congratulations.


----------



## Aradai

Thanks for the other sig, too! Shouldve requested while i had my Hanji avatar. Also, by the way, that comment about your avatar in Mayor Lark's request keeps making me think of "that". Ugh. (?Д` )


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> This is probably the cutest post I've made on the site so far. Congratulations.



<333
I am pleased by this breakthrough


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> This is probably the cutest post I've made on the site so far. Congratulations.



EHEHEHEHE YAYYYYY you used my gif omg <33333 /snug


----------



## WonderK

@Sparkanine: Heh.

@LittleBeary: Wouldn't call it a breakthrough.


----------



## Aradai

Look at what we have done, Shiro and Maddy. We broke the guy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> @Sparkanine: Heh.
> 
> @LittleBeary: Wouldn't call it a breakthrough.


That bundle of pixels that is your avatar can sure drive a girl up a wall sometimes.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> Look at what we have done, Shiro and Maddy. We broke the guy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> That bundle of pixels that is your avatar can sure drive a girl up a wall sometimes.



only cause he a qt3.14


----------



## WonderK

New tags:

_Requested by MayorLark_





_Requested by Chibi.Hoshi_




_
Requested by Shirohibiki_





_Requested by Sparkanine_





_Requested by Yatogami_




​


----------



## Shirohibiki

aaand lovely as per usual @w@ even tho i see them all LOL


----------



## Aradai

Happy to see new tags! They always look cool.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> Happy to see new tags! They always look cool.



THIS IS THE beST GIF EVER WHAT THE **** THIS GUY IS  ISMFd? ?? ??? ?????
OH MY GOD
OH ,, , ,MY GOD ???? LOOK AT HIS DANCE ME IRL HOLY **** THAT tHIRD PART IM CRINHG WHAT A GOOD POsT


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> THIS IS THE beST GIF EVER WHAT THE **** THIS GUY IS  ISMFd? ?? ??? ?????
> OH MY GOD
> OH ,, , ,MY GOD ???? LOOK AT HIS DANCE ME IRL HOLY **** THAT tHIRD PART IM CRINHG WHAT A GOOD POsT



I think it's from an Indian dancing show that my mom watches a lot. He seems familiar.


----------



## WonderK

New tags that were requested:

_Request from Shirohibiki_





_Request from itsbae_





_Request from Yatogami_





_Request from Felix_





_Request from lynn105_










_Request from Callaway_





_Request from Swiftstream_





All of these are my new vector style. Getting dat practice in. Ahhh yis. ​


----------



## Aradai

I like the new vector style! Sadly, I cant find anything to express myself that is as good as thw last gif.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> I like the new vector style! Sadly, I cant find anything to express myself that is as good as thw last gif.



You could always find another gif.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> You could always find another gif.


Hmm. I suppose. Back to searching.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Sparkanine said:


> Happy to see new tags! They always look cool.



im laughing so hard omfg im saving that gif

all the tags are so amazing man love the vectors


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> im laughing so hard omfg im saving that gif
> 
> all the tags are so amazing man love the vectors



Thank you.


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> im laughing so hard omfg im saving that gif
> 
> all the tags are so amazing man love the vectors


I used that gif 3 times today. Its going into my bookmarks permanently.


----------



## Shirohibiki

RAINBOWS, MAN
HOW EXCITING

my next batch is gonna be some frozen stuff so idk if you can use your rainbows w that but i really need them u_u gomen,,,


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> RAINBOWS, MAN
> HOW EXCITING
> 
> my next batch is gonna be some frozen stuff so idk if you can use your rainbows w that but i really need them u_u gomen,,,



As long as the render is cleanly cut, I don't mind.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> As long as the render is cleanly cut, I don't mind.



ill have to see what i can come up with hhhh hopefully i can find some nice stuff for you


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> RAINBOWS, MAN
> HOW EXCITING
> 
> my next batch is gonna be some frozen stuff so idk if you can use your rainbows w that but i really need them u_u gomen,,,


Its your turn to see me dying, because my god, Jake's face. I cant stop laughing it looks so funny to me, my god. The caption that you put makes it 10x better.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> Its your turn to see me dying, because my god, Jake's face. I cant stop laughing it looks so funny to me, my god. The caption that you put makes it 10x better.



OMG, good
yesss
im afraid devins gonna hate me for the stuff i find for my sigs/// nooooooooo.


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> OMG, good
> yesss
> im afraid devins gonna hate me for the stuff i find for my sigs/// nooooooooo.



....

Whatever. I'm all for gay rights.


----------



## WonderK

New tags that were requested:

_Requested by Crystal_





_Requested by Callaway_










_Requested by Ahri_










_Requested by BerryPop_





_Requested by Edzers_





_Requested by Yatogami_





_Requested by Elin_








​


----------



## Shirohibiki

awe-striking as per usual, sigh~ <333


----------



## Beary

HNNNNGGGG ( ；?Д｀)
amaesing


----------



## WonderK

Thanks guys.

New requested pieces:

_Requested by Felix_






_Requested by Stepheroo_










_Requested by oyasumibunbun_




_
Requested by Hikari_





_Requested by Twinrova_



​


----------



## BerryPop

WonderK said:


> This is an old piece. I put Advance Wars sprites into a stock image and made it into a WWII scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That looks amazing! I have to try doing that!


----------



## WonderK

BerryPop said:


> That looks amazing! I have to try doing that!



If you think that's amazing, you haven't seen my most recent works.


----------



## WonderK

New tag:






Your welcome Sparkanine and lynn105. ​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> New tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome Sparkanine and lynn105. ​


Thank you. I regret showing that gif to Lynn, however.


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> New tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome Sparkanine and lynn105. ​



im crying


Sparkanine said:


> Thank you. I regret showing that gif to Lynn, however.



YOU STARTED THIS CULT


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> YOU STARTED THIS CULT



Might as well start advertising about ahem*YOUR GROUP*.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> New tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome Sparkanine and lynn105. ​



*GLOMP*
ermagerdddd its beautiful


----------



## WonderK

Who wants to thrown down 4,200 TBTB to start the group?


----------



## BerryPop

WOAH THATS EXPENSIVE
...id join though


----------



## BungoTheElf

I WOULD BUT ITS NOT IN STOCK


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> I WOULD BUT ITS NOT IN STOCK



Lynn has TBTB burning holes in her pockets.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Who wants to thrown down 4,200 TBTB to start the group?



Gee, I'll occasionally donate to her. She's desperate for this to start.


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> Lynn has TBTB burning holes in her pockets.




TRUUUUU

I should do some stuff for tbt bells so I don't use up half of my bells lol


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> I WOULD BUT ITS NOT IN STOCK


We gotta wait after Justin is done mourning after the bee he killed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> TRUUUUU
> 
> I should do some stuff for tbt bells so I don't use up half of my bells lol



I'll go buy some tbt... 
Scratch that. I'm practically broke. Well, time to post stuff in the Basement.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Sparkanine said:


> We gotta wait after Justin is done mourning after the bee he killed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go buy some tbt...



NOOOO it's fine haha I'll find a way to get someee


----------



## BerryPop

if its sold out how are we gonna start a group?


----------



## Aradai

BerryPop said:


> if its sold out how are we gonna start a group?



We wait for a restock.


----------



## BerryPop

But we havent had a restock in forever.... or at least after i joined


----------



## Aradai

BerryPop said:


> But we havent had a restock in forever.... or at least after i joined



Be patient child, by the time Lynn gets enough TBT, it will surely be restocked.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Be patient child, by the time Lynn gets enough TBT, it will surely be restocked.










I'm pretty sure lynn has about 100,000 TBTB or more in the bank.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> I'm pretty sure lynn has about 100,000 TBTB or more in the bank.



Well, I'm sorry. Didn't know. I don't ask about forum finance to others.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Well, I'm sorry. Didn't know. I don't ask about forum finance to others.



It was a joke. Lynn's always putting her bells in the bank. I know what she's up to. She's planning on buying out the site with her hordes of TBTB.


----------



## BungoTheElf

LOLLL I'm not that rich though haha 

But I kinda wanna earn some so I don't just spend most of my tbt bells


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> It was a joke. Lynn's always putting her bells in the bank. I know what she's up to. She's planning on buying out the site with her hordes of TBTB.



Seriously. Look at all those candy collectibles!


----------



## f11

Inb4 more rainbows.
I think if you reques it to a mod you can get start a group. I know uxie and Capella had one tho.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ahhh, i love them!! i need to get to work on finding my hq screenshots ):l


----------



## WonderK

More requests:

_Requested by Sparkanine_





_Requested by lynn105_










_Requested by serenderpity_










_Requested by Uxie_




_
Requested by Callaway_





_Requested by Axeler137_





_Requested by Swiftstream_





_Requested by Shirohibiki_



​


----------



## London

Just stopped by to tell you that every time I think about opening up a graphics/avatar/whatever shop, I always see your amazing creations in other people's sigs and just nope the hell out of my idea to open something haha. And I mean that in the most complimentary way possible ^^ Seriously... they're all so pretty *.* You're very talented.


----------



## Lio Fotia

WonderK said:


> Who wants to thrown down 4,200 TBTB to start the group?



I would but groups are sold out.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

I have 50,000 TBT in my abd >>​


----------



## Shirohibiki

C a l l a w a y said:


> I would but groups are sold out.​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have 50,000 TBT in my abd >>​



im not jealous or anything
(im jealous)

anyway hhhh you know how much i love these bb <3333
/quietly slinks off to make another form


----------



## Lio Fotia

C r y s t a l said:


> Inb4 more rainbows.
> I think if you reques it to a mod you can get start a group. I know uxie and Capella had one tho.



They will more than likely restock when they announce the new mod. I'll buy one then.​


----------



## WonderK

londonfog said:


> Just stopped by to tell you that every time I think about opening up a graphics/avatar/whatever shop, I always see your amazing creations in other people's sigs and just nope the hell out of my idea to open something haha. And I mean that in the most complimentary way possible ^^ Seriously... they're all so pretty *.* You're very talented.



Don't let my GFX discourage you from making a shop. People have different preferences. Some people hate flashy signatures. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces:

_Requested by Eiryii_





_Requested by Felix_





_Requested by Shirohibiki_





_Requested by lizthemayor_










_Requested by Hikari_



​


----------



## Aradai

NOT GONNA USE THOSE GIFS.

But yeah. Still wonderful. -insert clap emoji here-


----------



## Aradai

The temptation is just *killing* me, WonderK.




Sorry.


----------



## WonderK

It's alright. I know it's tempting.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> It's alright. I know it's tempting.


I can't keep track of how many times I used it today.


----------



## WonderK

Large piece requested by Callaway:



​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Large piece requested by Callaway:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



It looks beautiful! I like the name of the file: LookAtMeIDidIt.png. Haha. That must've been hard, though!


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> It looks beautiful! I like the name of the file: LookAtMeIDidIt.png. Haha. That must've been hard, though!



Heh. You caught that.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Heh. You caught that.



Yeah, I always see the file name every time. Can't miss 'em. Some make me just laugh like that one.


----------



## Shirohibiki

hmmmmmmmmmm so gorgeous all of them ;A; sobs....ur work is so addictive
and you did a lovely job on fem!haruka <333


----------



## WonderK

More requested tags:

_Requested by Swiftstream_






_Requested by Labrontheowl_





_Requested by lynn105_










_Requested by Sparkanine_





_Requested by Shirohibiki_



​


----------



## Aradai

Diggin' the file names sigs.


----------



## WonderK

Yeah. I noticed.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Yeah. I noticed.



Seriously, the simplest ones just make me giggle. It's like an error in a book for me.


----------



## f11

Me when I see Wonderk signatures:


----------



## Shirohibiki

fun file names are da bes
again AHHHHH TYSM ;v; i get to say it in a million places lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> Me when I see Wonderk signatures:



honestly same tho


----------



## WonderK

That's a pretty funny gif. It's also true.

I suppose you could say that was my reaction as well when I saw the art Nikki did for me.


----------



## Aradai

C r y s t a l said:


> Me when I see Wonderk signatures:



Same here.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> That's a pretty funny gif. It's also true.
> 
> I suppose you could say that was my reaction as well when I saw the art Nikki did for me.







_stop flattering me_


----------



## WonderK

Two new requested tags:

_Requested by Axeler137_





_Requested by Fuzzling_



​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Two new requested tags:
> 
> _Requested by Axeler137_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Fuzzling_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Pretty cool!


----------



## Shirohibiki

heuheueheu i really like the first one. rad as fuq


----------



## Twinrova

Woah, Axeler137's requested tag looks awesome, so powerful.


----------



## Beary

I thought the first one said, I will mustache you"
I giggled.


----------



## Lio Fotia

WonderK said:


> Large piece requested by Callaway:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I used this as an RP blog advert...

I got, like, 100 followers. 

Not what I expected at all.

would I be able to request another one of these in the future?​


----------



## WonderK

C a l l a w a y said:


> I used this as an RP blog advert...
> 
> I got, like, 100 followers.
> 
> Not what I expected at all.
> 
> would I be able to request another one of these in the future?​


Glad my work is working wonders for you. And yes.


----------



## Taycat

Be my senpai, your graphics are amazing.


----------



## WonderK

Taycat said:


> Be my senpai, your graphics are amazing.



I'm a lot of people's senpai. Thank you.


----------



## Lio Fotia

WonderK said:


> Glad my work is working wonders for you. And yes.




You ARE wonderK :U​


----------



## WonderK

C a l l a w a y said:


> You ARE wonderK :U​



If this is your attempt to make me blush, you're going to need to try harder than that.


----------



## Taycat

WonderK said:


> I'm a lot of people's senpai. Thank you.



It's ok, take your time.


----------



## Lio Fotia

WonderK said:


> If this is your attempt to make me blush, you're going to need to try harder than that.



No I was trying to be funny. xD

Hmmm, now you have issued a challenge. <3



Spoiler: for WonderK's eyes only



I am honoured to say you are my friend. 
I admired you from afar for a while; your amazing work and your cool personality had me in awe. 
I finally stubbed up and decided to talk to you and I don't regret it. 
I hope our friendship blooms to be something amazing. 
You have inspired me to pull out my photoshop and not settle on my dismal photo editing skills 
I learnt from photography but take it further. 
To the next level.

Ah, _I actually mean this _hehe
You are a lot of fun to talk to, and I'm amazed you have done so much at your age.
Be proud of that.


​


----------



## WonderK

... Blushing now.


----------



## Lio Fotia

WonderK said:


> ... Blushing now.


----------



## Beary

Im giggling like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> ... Blushing now.



omg what a cutie /pinches ur cheeks


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> omg what a cutie /pinches ur cheeks



Give me a break.


----------



## debinoresu

idk why but ur username always makes me think of special k cereal??

pretty pro GFX stuff

keep it up & stay cool


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Give me a break.



NO. you never get a break from me <3 -latches onto-


----------



## WonderK

@debinoresu: Heh. Yeah. My username does sound like that quite a bit. Thanks for the compliment. 

@Shirohibiki: ....


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> @debinoresu: Heh. Yeah. My username does sound like that quite a bit. Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> @Shirohibiki: ....


You guys love that gif as much as Lynn and I do the other gif.


----------



## Shirohibiki

/purrs and snugs <3333

U LOVE THAT GIF DONT U HEHEehhe


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> /purrs and snugs <3333
> 
> U LOVE THAT GIF DONT U HEHEehhe



.... No. No I don't. Of course I don't.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> .... No. No I don't. Of course I don't.



heueheuheue


----------



## Beary

-GLOMP-
I am still amazed by your photoshop skillzz
We need to make a TBT group shhhh


----------



## WonderK

New requested tags:

_Requested by VillageDweller_





_Requested by Jimin_




_
Requested by Edzers_



​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> New requested tags:
> 
> _Requested by VillageDweller_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Jimin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Requested by Edzers_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I am giggling like an 6 year old who has just heard the word "duty".


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> I am giggling like an 6 year old who has just heard the word "duty".



"Wait, there's a game called Hero's _Duty?_"

dat mega groudon tho
sexaaaaaaaYYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -

the fiLENAMES ARE GETTING FUNNIER OMFG


----------



## WonderK

How are you guys looking at the file names? Gees.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> How are you guys looking at the file names? Gees.


If you quote it, you can see.


----------



## Lio Fotia

WonderK said:


> New requested tags:
> 
> _Requested by VillageDweller_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Jimin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Requested by Edzers_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



GroundsMegaEvolutionIFreakingCalledIt.png
IsThatAJigglyPuffHatThatGuyHasOn.png
CloudSeeThroughGuy.png

Perfect​


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> How are you guys looking at the file names? Gees.



i just view the image :V lmao


----------



## Aradai

C a l l a w a y said:


> GroundsMegaEvolutionIFreakingCalledIt.png
> IsThatAJigglyPuffHatThatGuyHasOn.png
> CloudSeeThroughGuy.png
> 
> Perfect​



The simple ones brighten my day.
"GroundsMegaEvolutionIFreakingCalledIt.png" is my favorite.


----------



## Shirohibiki

the jigglypuff hat one is my fav omfg


----------



## Lio Fotia

It's like the easter eggs of this thread.​


----------



## Beary

C a l l a w a y said:


> GroundsMegaEvolutionIFreakingCalledIt.png
> IsThatAJigglyPuffHatThatGuyHasOn.png
> CloudSeeThroughGuy.png
> 
> Perfect​



I LOVE IT


----------



## WonderK

I'm surprised that you guys like the file names that much.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> I'm surprised that you guys like the file names that much.


Thats the first thing I do when you release new tags.


----------



## Beary

Sparkanine said:


> Thats the first thing I do when you release new tags.



You have a good thought track.
I approve.


----------



## Axeler137

Sparkanine said:


> Thats the first thing I do when you release new tags.



That's probably the only reason I'm following this thread. for the file names.


----------



## Beary

Axeler137 said:


> That's probably the only reason I'm following this thread. for the file names.



Im following because if I get stuck when I'm doing  my signatures I look at his for examples ;///; senpaiii


----------



## WonderK

... Alright then. I'll try to have a couple funny file names every now and again then. Heh.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> ... Alright then. I'll try to have a couple funny file names every now and again then. Heh.


Yesss.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> ... Alright then. I'll try to have a couple funny file names every now and again then. Heh.



I am pleasedddddd.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Hey hey K!
What did I miss?


----------



## WonderK

_New requested tag by Mayor Lark_





@Crazy-Gamer: Some other tags buried in some pages. ​


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> _New requested tag by Mayor Lark_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Crazy-Gamer: Some other tags buried in some pages. ​



I think it's a straw -whistles away-


----------



## Shirohibiki

looks lovely! i adore the colors *A*

...still have to go rooting through screenshots...sigh


----------



## WonderK

This was what it was supposed to be:






But I decided it wasn't good enough so I worked with the other render he wanted. Result was much better. You'd be surprised with how often I do this. Heh.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> This was what it was supposed to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I decided it wasn't good enough so I worked with the other render he wanted. Result was much better. You'd be surprised with how often I do this. Heh.



oh, didnt know you did it twice! O: i can see the quality difference (no offense meant), but they still both look good uvu

ALSO HELP I DONT KNOW WHAT SCREENSHOT TO USE FOR FELIX THERE ARE 64 PAGES AND I NEVER PLANNED OUT WHIHC ONES I WANT TO USE ?? ?/?????
maybe i should default to hubby first
FRICK why is it so hard to choose one still out of the entire movie omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is a gift to lynn




_gene be like: ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)_


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> oh, didnt know you did it twice! O: i can see the quality difference (no offense meant), but they still both look good uvu
> 
> ALSO HELP I DONT KNOW WHAT SCREENSHOT TO USE FOR FELIX THERE ARE 64 PAGES AND I NEVER PLANNED OUT WHIHC ONES I WANT TO USE ?? ?/?????
> maybe i should default to hubby first
> FRICK why is it so hard to choose one still out of the entire movie omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> this is a gift to lynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _gene be like: ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)_



No offense taken. That's why I re-do requests over sometimes. Take a different approach. 

Screenshot? What are you talking about.


----------



## Shirohibiki

clearly i should just use that one. FOR LYNN
and screencap, screenshot, stillframe, eh.  same thing. i shouldnt even be up rn whoop


----------



## WonderK

Oh. I'm now just understanding what you meant. His face looks like... Ok. Yeah. That's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Oh. I'm now just understanding what you meant. His face looks like... Ok. Yeah. That's pretty hilarious.



HAHA IM GLAD
inb4 lynn bootyspam omg


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> This was what it was supposed to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I decided it wasn't good enough so I worked with the other render he wanted. Result was much better. You'd be surprised with how often I do this. Heh.



Wow this looks just as great! It's like two in one. Thanks for sharing this one as well!

P.S. not important but I'm a girl


----------



## WonderK

Mayor Lark said:


> Wow this looks just as great! It's like two in one. Thanks for sharing this one as well!
> 
> P.S. not important but I'm a girl



Oh uh... Alright. You can use that one as well if you want. It's really bad. But whatever. 

And I could of guessed.


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> Oh uh... Alright. You can use that one as well if you want. It's really bad. But whatever.
> 
> And I could of guessed.



Well, of course the one I'm using currently is nicer, but I just like seeing all the work you make. It's nice!


----------



## WonderK

_Tag requested by Uxie_



​


----------



## VillageDweller

lmao yes. I loved the file name when I was putting it into my signature


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> oh, didnt know you did it twice! O: i can see the quality difference (no offense meant), but they still both look good uvu
> 
> ALSO HELP I DONT KNOW WHAT SCREENSHOT TO USE FOR FELIX THERE ARE 64 PAGES AND I NEVER PLANNED OUT WHIHC ONES I WANT TO USE ?? ?/?????
> maybe i should default to hubby first
> FRICK why is it so hard to choose one still out of the entire movie omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> this is a gift to lynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _gene be like: ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)_



You got booty spammed? She's been using that emote all day yesterday.


----------



## Beary

We be like
 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
Life be like
 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
I be like
 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Aradai

LittleBeary said:


> We be like
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> Life be like
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> I be like
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


Oh my god. Lynn has infected you, Beary.


----------



## Beary

Sparkanine said:


> Oh my god. Lynn has infected you, Beary.



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Aradai

LittleBeary said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



BEARY, NO. BOOTY IS BAD.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Oh dear god that Meme...​


----------



## BungoTheElf

I'm really surprised in myself that I haven't requested a piece with a drawing someone did for me V:


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> I'm really surprised in myself that I haven't requested a piece with a drawing someone did for me V:



I'm debating it for me, but the art isn't transparent or it is too big.


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces:

_Requested by Chiffu_






_Requested by Gregriii_





_Requested by BellBringerGreen_




_
Requested by MisterEnigma_



​


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> New requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by Chiffu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Gregriii_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by BellBringerGreen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Requested by MisterEnigma_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



DawnAndLucarioCloseCombatMoveIsFreakingOpAsHeck.png
heheheheheh -GLOMP-
Amazing as always c;


----------



## WonderK

LittleBeary said:


> DawnAndLucarioCloseCombatMoveIsFreakingOpAsHeck.png
> heheheheheh -GLOMP-
> Amazing as always c;



Well. It is. Best physical fighting move in the game. And thanks.


----------



## Shirohibiki

I LOVE THEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

nigma's looks so great!!! and i know she loves it!!! were both really grateful ahhh thank you!!! adore it ;v;


----------



## WonderK

No problem. Its just what I do. 

....


----------



## Beary

Im trying to use vectors more, and it SHKSGJQ
IT LOOKS SO GOOD BUT ITS SO HARD TO GET RIGHT


----------



## WonderK

LittleBeary said:


> Im trying to use vectors more, and it SHKSGJQ
> IT LOOKS SO GOOD BUT ITS SO HARD TO GET RIGHT



Vectors look easy but it's actually one of the most difficult styles there are. Placement. Is. Everything. You need to understand the flow of the render(s) you are working with. And you can only understand that with lot's of experience.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

I really want a rainbow signature but I have no clue who I want to be in it!
first world problems


----------



## WonderK

New requested tags:

_Requested by Axeler137_





_Requested by C a l l a w a y_





_Requested by Qwerty111_





_Requested by Swiftstream_




_
Requested by Shirohibiki_





_Requested by lynn105_


----------



## Thunder

WonderK said:


> No problem. Its just what I do.
> 
> ....



I'm not sure you'll ever be able to top this.


----------



## WonderK

Doctor Strange said:


> I'm not sure you'll ever be able to top this.



Heh. Yeah. It's quite the tag. I'm putting all of my skills to the test to best it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

can we just talk about the file name for the black bullet one
im losing my ****
"CrazyGuyWithACrazyGFWhoIsAmazedThatHeIsPointingAGunAtSomeone.png"
holy **** what a good filename


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> can we just talk about the file name for the black bullet one
> im losing my ****
> "CrazyGuyWithACrazyGFWhoIsAmazedThatHeIsPointingAGunAtSomeone.png"
> holy **** what a good filename



It's true.


----------



## WonderK

Some new requested tags:

_Requested by Kazunari_ 





_Requested by CloudMoonZ_ 





_Requested by Twinrova_





_Requested by Crazy-Gamer_





_Requested by Sparkanine_


----------



## Aradai

Thanks again! huehuehue file names are funee
Happy (early) birthday!


----------



## WonderK

Thank you.

....

Nice gif.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Thank you.
> 
> ....
> 
> Nice gif.



Didn't wanna clog the shop so might as well post it here. Had that bookmarked for a while.


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces:

_Requested by Crystal_





_Requested by tinybears_





_Requested by ZeldaSylveon_





_Requested by BerryPop_





_Requested by Mario_





_Requested by Eiryii _





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
SOTW Banner:






I wanted to make the banner as happy and cheerful as possible so I went with vectors and some special effect. I re-used the same vectors I used in one of Callaway's requests (couldn't find happier vectors to use). What do you guys think? Do I need to try to do another one or?... 
​


----------



## Aradai

I like it. It looks cheery and vibrant and it makes me feel happy. Nice.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> I like it. It looks cheery and vibrant and it makes me feel happy. Nice.



Well, that's what I was trying to get at. Glad I got that much down.


----------



## Swiftstream

Looks cool!
Very flashy and 'happy' looking.


----------



## WonderK

Thanks.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i think the banner is perfect  super cute!!!


----------



## WonderK

Does it need to be changed? Is it too flashy? Too happy? Seriously. Because a lot of people are going to be looking at it.


----------



## Mayor Lark

I think it's really cute that somebody who seems so stoic as you made something so happy and upbeat!
But in all seriousness. My suggestion is to maybe throw in a fourth, cooler color to balance it all out. The bright colors are nice, but maybe a splash of dark here and there to give the eye a rest. It's a bit overwhelming. Throw in a complementary color.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ok i gave it another look

the only thing i might suggest is that the reflection could be overwhelming? i usually like them but in that one it feels a little "whoa"
might be just me tho


----------



## Mayor Lark

I like the reflection. It's a nice touch. Just my own input o v o <3


----------



## WonderK

I'll try to make it a bit darker in a bit (Need to go through the PSD file and change some things around). Is that better?


----------



## Swiftstream

WonderK said:


> Does it need to be changed? Is it too flashy? Too happy? Seriously. Because a lot of people are going to be looking at it.



I feel like it doesnt really look like a title though...
As lovely as it looks, it doesn't exactly 'grab' my attention.
It reminds me more of a signature...
Just like mayor lark said, it seems like the color scheme is a bit overwhelming.
At first glance its kind of hard to focus on because its so bright.
But overall, it does look nice


----------



## Mayor Lark

That certainly helps! I think you should maybe throw in a few more blues. The spots I think is the most important to put a cool color in is the bottom left corner. It's what introduces the image, and the eye naturally follows in a left to right direction when it is viewed. (I take design at my school)

Again, just suggestions!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Swift is right. You should make the image a little wider, so it looks more like a title.


----------



## WonderK

Darkened it a bit. And yeah. I do think it's a bit too flashy. Looks more like a signature than a banner.


----------



## Swiftstream

WonderK said:


> Darkened it a bit. And yeah. I do think it's a bit too flashy. Looks more like a signature than a banner.



Yes, looks much better!
Perhaps contrast/ the 'S' a bit more?
Then it would be super perfect. The s still seems to be blending in a bit?
Dunno.
(Heh sorry. Extremely picky about these things.)


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

I for one love it


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Darkened it a bit. And yeah. I do think it's a bit too flashy. Looks more like a signature than a banner.



AH THERE TI IS
THATS PERFECT. i like that. yes good


----------



## WonderK

Minor tweaks in contrast.


----------



## Swiftstream

WonderK said:


> Minor tweaks in contrast.



Perfect.


----------



## WonderK

New





Original





Side to side comparison.


----------



## Mayor Lark

It looks better. Still sticking to my previous suggestions, though.


----------



## WonderK

You know what? No. I can do better. I'll just do another banner. This one? Too flashy.


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> You know what? No. I can do better. I'll just do another banner. This one? Too flashy.



<3 I trust that whatever you make, it will look great. Maybe you could make a couple of mockups and see how they all look before deciding what the final version would look like? We could give input as well!


----------



## WonderK

Much more simpler but still eye catching.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> Much more simpler but still eye catching.


Hmmm I like it but I'm not a fan of the simple style 
May just be me do


----------



## WonderK

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Hmmm I like it but I'm not a fan of the simple style
> May just be me do



Heh. Same. Just making different styles of it to see which one appeals more.


----------



## Shirohibiki

its good, but im not usually a fan of simple. ): others might like it tho! maybe its whats needed rather than something overwhelming.


----------



## WonderK

I'm not done with this yet but I like the design of it a lot. I think this one is a keeper (design style wise).

- - - Post Merge - - -






Another version of it with our site on the banner.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> I'm not done with this yet but I like the design of it a lot. I think this one is a keeper (design style wise).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another version of it with our site on the banner.



OH,
_OH_
THIS ONE S MY FAVORITE
OHHHHHH. I LIEK IT
TIS ALL WAVY AND EVEN THO ITS SIMPLE IT FLOWS WELL...ahHHHH///
i vote this one


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> OH,
> _OH_
> THIS ONE S MY FAVORITE
> OHHHHHH. I LIEK IT
> TIS ALL WAVY AND EVEN THO ITS SIMPLE IT FLOWS WELL...ahHHHH///
> i vote this one



Good. Because I'm using it regardless. Haha.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Good. Because I'm using it regardless. Haha.



i love how each letter is on a different stripe..........screams...........
-hangs it in a museum-


----------



## Music_123

i like the detail on how the words are connected to their colors~


----------



## WonderK

Music_123 said:


> i like the detail on how the words are connected to their colors~



Yeah. Same. Just thought of the design like... 20 minutes ago so I did it. It turned out quite well.


----------



## Music_123

Shirohibiki said:


> i love how each letter is on a different stripe..........screams...........
> -hangs it in a museum-



haha,i get it,since this is on a museum


----------



## WonderK

Added some light adjustments and another vector stripe on the top left.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Music_123 said:


> haha,i get it,since this is on a museum



honestly im top notch comedy here
someone give me a medal




_oooh, shiny!_

- - - Post Merge - - -

lookin gr10 devin <3333


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> Added some light adjustments and another vector stripe on the top left.



I really like how this turned out. The overall design of the image works out really well. The colors compliment each other and there isn't too much going on, plus plenty of space to let the eye rest. It's simple and nice.


----------



## WonderK

Mayor Lark said:


> I really like how this turned out. The overall design of the image works out really well. The colors compliment each other and there isn't too much going on, plus plenty of space to let the eye rest. It's simple and nice.



Exactly. Not too flashy, but it still *catches the eyes*. That's what makes a great banner. You don't want to overwhelm people. Not sure if I should do more with it but I'll see.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> Added some light adjustments and another vector stripe on the top left.



And I think we have a winner!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

WonderK said:


> New requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by Crystal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by tinybears_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by ZeldaSylveon_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by BerryPop_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Mario_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Eiryii _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> SOTW Banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make the banner as happy and cheerful as possible so I went with vectors and some special effect. I re-used the same vectors I used in one of Callaway's requests (couldn't find happier vectors to use). What do you guys think? Do I need to try to do another one or?...
> ​



love the avatar!! thank youu!! AAAHHH OURAN HIGH SCHOOL HOST CLUB!! <<33


----------



## WonderK

Glad you like it Sylveon.

Alright, guys. I think these are the final versions:






With a reflection



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

i dont mind the reflection on this one c: i think it looks good~
i am glad. this is a gr9 banner


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> i dont mind the reflection on this one c: i think it looks good~
> i am glad. this is a gr9 banner



Not sure if I should use the reflection or not.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Not sure if I should use the reflection or not.



while it looks great, i think perhaps not. maybe save it for another time? i think the banner should just be the "plainer" one of the two, so to speak.


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> while it looks great, i think perhaps not. maybe save it for another time? i think the banner should just be the "plainer" one of the two, so to speak.



Yeah. You're right. I'll just use the one without the reflection. 

*This is the banner that will be used for the SOTW.* 






Thanks for the feedback guys. Couldn't of done it without ya.​


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces (a lot):

_Requested by Music_123 _





_Requested by Shirohibiki _





_Requested by Uxie_





_Requested by Chiffu_





_Requested by VillageDweller _





_Requested by Gregriii _





_Requested by Edzers _










_Requested by FMJ_Amaze_ 





_Requested by Jimin_





_Requested by Crazy-Gamer_





^^^ Also. Don't forget to look at the SOTW banner ^^^​


----------



## Swiftstream

Omg rosie


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> New requested pieces (a lot):
> 
> _Requested by Music_123 _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Shirohibiki _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Uxie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Chiffu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by VillageDweller _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Gregriii _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Edzers _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by FMJ_Amaze_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Jimin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Crazy-Gamer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Also. Don't forget to look at the SOTW banner ^^^​



I love this work and the file names.

- - - Post Merge - - -

First Kapp'n, and now Rosie, hm?


----------



## BungoTheElf

ROSIE TOOK A DARK TURN


----------



## Music_123

SparkleGlitterGirl! funny~


----------



## WonderK

@Sparkanine: They are partners in crime.

@lynn105: Yes. Yes she did.


----------



## Beary

Rosie's gone to the dark side


----------



## BerryPop

those file names...
lol


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> @Sparkanine: They are partners in crime.
> 
> @lynn105: Yes. Yes she did.



Eventually you're gonna do Tom Nook. I can sense it.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Eventually you're gonna do Tom Nook. I can sense it.



Only if it's requested. Heh. 

...

Don't get any ideas.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Only if it's requested. Heh.
> 
> ...
> 
> Don't get any ideas.


I swear, I won't. Maybe Gregrii, but I won't.


----------



## WonderK

I have to admit... I actually like doing them. I like eerie signatures.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> I have to admit... I actually like doing them. I like eerie signatures.



Anything eerie is instantly my favorite.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Anything eerie is instantly my favorite.



I think I have an addiction to eerie things.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> I think I have an addiction to eerie things.



It's human nature.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> I think I have an addiction to eerie things.



Don't worry man. You're not alone. Horror is my favorite genre in most things.


----------



## WonderK

Explains why I'm into !@#$ed up anime...


----------



## Music_123

because people have preferences


----------



## WonderK

Music_123 said:


> because people have preferences



Eh. Yeah.

By the way, you have an extra "h" in http.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Sorry for making you use such a scary stock image K


----------



## WonderK

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Sorry for making you use such a scary stock image K



I never said it was scary. Where on Earth did you come up with that?
The sarcasm.


----------



## Aradai

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Sorry for making you use such a scary stock image K



It makes me wanna play Madness Returns.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> I think I have an addiction to eerie things.



the dangerous secret of animal crossing

omggg... i should get a rubyquest sig.............. I LOVE RUBYQUEST........../rips off shirt passionately

ALSO AS YOU KNOW ALWAYS I LOVE MINE SOBS.....sorry about making you edit it i suck :'C


----------



## Ace Marvel

Shirohibiki said:


> the dangerous secret of animal crossing
> 
> omggg... i should get a rubyquest sig.............. I LOVE RUBYQUEST........../rips off shirt passionately
> 
> ALSO AS YOU KNOW ALWAYS I LOVE MINE SOBS.....sorry about making you edit it i suck :'C



Gosh your grammar is so perfect is not even real.
And WonderK, I just love all of your work! you are really talented, I'm so happy with my sigs


----------



## debinoresu

wonderk more like wondork


----------



## Shirohibiki

debinoresu said:


> wonderk more like wondork



I second this motion
ur a ****in dork devin ilu


----------



## WonderK

@Teddy345: Thank you

@debinoresu: I get that a lot.

@Shirohibiki: I rest my case.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> @Teddy345: Thank you
> 
> @debinoresu: I get that a lot.
> 
> @Shirohibiki: I rest my case.



LAUGHS FOREVER
HE SAID IT IN SKYPE AND I TOLD  HIM TO POST IT BECAUSE IT WAS SO FUNNY

those filenames split my sides man good job
****in draco ass meteor im losing it


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> LAUGHS FOREVER
> HE SAID IT IN SKYPE AND I TOLD  HIM TO POST IT BECAUSE IT WAS SO FUNNY
> 
> those filenames split my sides man good job
> ****in draco ass meteor im losing it



Draco Meteor is OP as hell.


----------



## Mayor Lark

Wait WonderK what sorts of anime do you watch?
shoot a few titles my way, I wanna check them out


----------



## WonderK

....

Elfen Lied, Higurashi No Naku koro Ni, Blue Exorcist, Corpse Party.


----------



## Mayor Lark

Heheheh thanks dear.

Oh my god I've already watched all of those titles nice.


----------



## WonderK

Mayor Lark said:


> Heheheh thanks dear.
> 
> Oh my god I've already watched all of those titles nice.



....

Alright. New best friend.


----------



## Music_123

i only watched the last two XD


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> ....
> 
> Alright. New best friend.



<3 you have a nice taste in anime

**~ bffsies 5ever ~**


----------



## Shirohibiki

mmmmm ao no exorcist
that was so good 
i cry evertim..............................
im getting emotional just thinking about it


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> ....
> 
> Alright. New best friend.


FILP 
she bet me to it


----------



## WonderK

Crazy, you've seen those?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> Crazy, you've seen those?



Pftt you  should know that I see everything 
*Everything*


----------



## WonderK

New requested tags:

_Requested by Axeler137_






_Requested by Ashtot _





_Requested by Mayor Lark_





_Requested by ZanessaGaily_





_Requested by Horus_ 



​


----------



## WonderK

Also, Shirohibiki drew this:






Freaking awesome. Yeah.


----------



## Aradai

That's beautiful, Shiro. I see me hehe. I like how she added Lynn's love for the emote in it. 

unrelated, but i think people are confused when they see "tiff" in the tags. huehuehue


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> Also, Shirohibiki drew this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking awesome. Yeah.



i- ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## WonderK

Her drawing is the pinnacle of absolute perfection.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Her drawing is the pinnacle of absolute perfection.



It's the best thing I have seen today. The little details make me giggle.


----------



## Mayor Lark

I call being the distressed looking cheeb right behind her


----------



## Aradai

I like how Swift is on the floor.


----------



## Beary

I'm one of the two people in the back acting like nothing is going on


----------



## Gregriii

I'm there, but I'm invisible and I'm kicking the monster to make him poo the sigs.  (?)


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> I'm there, but I'm invisible and I'm kicking the monster to make him poo the sigs.  (?)



Uh, that's Shiro.


----------



## Clara Oswald

I'm one of the ones on the far side, trying to not get in the giant hype fest but not managing to achieve that so maybe the smiling one


----------



## Gregriii

edited


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> Ga-ga-ganta fight, ganbare, ganta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDD


Erm, okay. That's...nice?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> Also, Shirohibiki drew this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking awesome. Yeah.



I'm sad that I'm not in this masterpiece


----------



## Gregriii

Sparkanine said:


> Erm, okay. That's...nice?



Oh, I thought that when you said Shiro, you were refering to the character of Deadman Wonderland, this is the reason why I posted that xDD


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> Oh, I thought that when you said Shiro, you were refering to the character of Deadman Wonderland, this is the reason why I posted that xDD



I meant Shirohibiki.


----------



## Gregriii

Sparkanine said:


> I meant Shirohibiki.



Oh. xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Now I feel stupid ;v; And yes, I know that the monster is Shirobiki xd


----------



## Mayor Lark

I wanted to contribute to the wonderk image​


----------



## Aradai

Mayor Lark said:


> I wanted to contribute to the wonderk image​



I'm suspecting that gold is the TBT we donate.


----------



## Mayor Lark

Sparkanine said:


> I'm suspecting that gold is the TBT we donate.



You'd suspect right.


----------



## Gregriii

Mayor Lark said:


> I wanted to contribute to the wonderk image​



Why It says tails? xd


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> Why It says tails? xd



It's her way to show that it's hers. It's her signature.


----------



## Mayor Lark

Gregriii said:


> Why It says tails? xd



Tails is my artist pen name. AKA my signature.
Edit; thanks sparkanine


----------



## Aradai

Mayor Lark said:


> You'd suspect right.



Yes! It's cute nonetheless.


----------



## Mayor Lark

I feel like it needs more sparkles. Wonder, any input? (When you see this, of course)


----------



## WonderK

_Requested by Swiftstream_







Mayor Lark said:


> I wanted to contribute to the wonderk image​



.... That's... That's fantastic. Can I put that somewhere on my shop's front page? Thanks. ​


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> .... That's... That's fantastic. Can I put that somewhere on my shop's front page? Thanks.



Yes you can. You're free to do anything you want with it. It's appreciation for the signatures you do for us. (And I'm literally broke so I can't donate anything)
 And I'm glad you think so~!


----------



## Gregriii

Here goes and idea: U can put Levi in the left with a heart-eyes (like he was falling in love) (?) Yes, i know that my ideas are bad.


----------



## WonderK

Mayor Lark said:


> Yes you can. You're free to do anything you want with it. It's appreciation for the signatures you do for us. (And I'm literally broke so I can't donate anything)
> And I'm glad you think so~!



Awesome.


----------



## WonderK

Amazing art by TinyBears:



​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Amazing art by TinyBears:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Is that the Colossal Titan wanting sigs? That's cute.


----------



## WonderK

Because. Why not.​


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> Amazing art by TinyBears:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



It's seems a Goron from zelda without skin LOL. But it's very kawaii :3


----------



## Mayor Lark

That's you? Oh my god. I can't see you looking like anything but Levi.


----------



## Aradai

The star vector brushes make everything better. Have you seen what it has done for this?:


----------



## WonderK

Heh.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Heh.



It does "wonders". Ba-dum TISH!

I am a dad in training. I swear.


----------



## WonderK

Heh. Yeah. I need to stop using them.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Heh. Yeah. I need to stop using them.



Nah, don't stop. They look nice.


----------



## BungoTheElf

is this u making sigs


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> is this u making sigs



Uhhh no. Heh.


----------



## WonderK

SUPER old tag. I did this a long time ago. It's "GFX" made out of typography. The purple words are names of the designers that I used to work with on my old Nintendo Forum I used to go. Green words were the designers who were moderators.

.... I miss you guys.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> SUPER old tag. I did this a long time ago. It's "GFX" made out of typography. The purple words are names of the designers that I used to work with on my old Nintendo Forum I used to go. Green words were the designers who were moderators.
> 
> .... I miss you guys.



maybe go check up on them sometime, yeh?


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> maybe go check up on them sometime, yeh?



Site died a long time ago and I never got their contact information.

Except for Shazy. I'm friends with him on Facebook. Haha. But everyone else? Gone.


----------



## Horus

This is awesome, when my pc broke I'd still go to your GFX shop just to look at the sigs and avis you made, love to see more like this


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> Site died a long time ago and I never got their contact information.
> 
> Except for Shazy. I'm friends with him on Facebook. Haha. But everyone else? Gone.



God I feel that so much///
Shiro u know why ; ^ ;


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Site died a long time ago and I never got their contact information.
> 
> Except for Shazy. I'm friends with him on Facebook. Haha. But everyone else? Gone.



i understand. i think a lot of us do. i miss my old friends from random oekakis and other sites.
ah.
sad times. sad times indeed. 
at least we have better methods of keeping communication now.


----------



## WonderK

@Horus: I love Typography. I'll be sure to make more tags with it. 

Yeah. Better add people to your social media before the site dies. Heh. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces: 

_Requested by Sparkanine_





_Requested by lynn105_










_Requested by Luckypinch_





_Requested by Jollian _





_Requested by Jawile_





_Requested by Music_123_





_Requested by Alice_



​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> New requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by Sparkanine_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Yes! Thank you! Now to add him to my trio. What you said in the file names is 100% true.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> New requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by Sparkanine_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



devin made a tag of himself this is incredible


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> devin made a tag of himself this is incredible



I am 100% responsible for making him edit a photo of him for the 3rd time.


----------



## Mayor Lark

I can't believe no one has requested a Wonder x Levi tag yet.


----------



## Music_123

Shirohibiki said:


> devin made a tag of himself this is incredible


that is soo humble of him right?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Lark said:


> I can't believe no one has requested a Wonder x Levi tag yet.



that sounds hot


----------



## BerryPop

WonderK said:


> New requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by Sparkanine_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by lynn105_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Those tags... lol​


----------



## WonderK

History of all of my Levi tags. I've made a lot of progress GFX wise since my first signature here. Heh.


----------



## Aradai

New one is pretty awesome!


----------



## WonderK

Yes. Yes it is. Still, though. Look at my progress.


----------



## Alice

all of these levi sigs


----------



## Mayor Lark

I found this render of Levi and it's great, check it x


----------



## Beary

I would totally make a gallery for my signatures
but I havnt gotten very many requests :c


----------



## WonderK

@Alice: Nice gif.

@Mayor Lark: Great render. Will use it for something later.

@Beary: As you get better you'll get more requests.


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> all of these levi sigs



Uhhhh...what Alice said.


----------



## WonderK

Alice said:


> all of these levi sigs



Looks like Levi is.... oh god.


----------



## Music_123

Alice said:


> all of these levi sigs



should i be scarred or scared or both?


----------



## Aradai

Music_123 said:


> should i be scarred or scared or both?



Yes.


----------



## Gregriii

Alice said:


> all of these levi sigs



This happens in the anime? .__.


----------



## Beary

Alice said:


> all of these levi sigs



I have no idea what is going on
but it's very
suggestive...?


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> I have no idea what is going on
> but it's very
> suggestive...?



I think we should stop talking about this.


----------



## Beary

YES OKAY THAT NEVER HAPPENED
YOU HAVE VERY NICE SIGS SENPAI 8D


----------



## Aradai

In other news: SOTW HYPE!!!


----------



## Beary

People waiting for more tags:


----------



## Swiftstream

Sparkanine said:


> In other news: SOTW HYPE!!!







Can't wait.


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> People waiting for more tags:



Haven't started any of my pending requests yet. Been busy preping for the SOTW contests. Heh.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Haven't started any of my pending requests yet. Been busy preping for the SOTW contests. Heh.


----------



## Aradai

Beary said:


>


Beary, how are you finding these perfect gifs?


----------



## Beary

Sparkanine said:


> Beary, how are you finding these perfect gifs?



I literally googled 

psych gif
and sad gif


----------



## Aradai

Beary said:


> I literally googled
> 
> psych gif
> and sad gif


>:'^<


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


>



Waiting 1 day isn't that long.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i am now part of the party
me always


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> i am now part of the party
> me always



Yessss. 5 people in the gang.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alice

Shirohibiki said:


> i am now part of the party
> me always



cuties being cute. pls.


----------



## Gregriii

Shirohibiki said:


> i am now part of the party
> me always



U can do a shop with these gifs xD


----------



## Aradai

So, Devin and Jer are the only humans in the gang. Good going Lynn.


----------



## Mayor Lark

Awww I wanna be in your gif group ; ^ ;


----------



## Aradai

Mayor Lark said:


> Awww I wanna be in your gif group ; ^ ;



Shhh, is ok, is ok. I don't know what to tell you, but is alright.


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> Waiting 1 day isn't that long.



I can't stop laughing when I read this.


----------



## Alice

Sparkanine said:


> Shhh, is ok, is ok. I don't know what to tell you, but is alright.



I just want some love.


----------



## Gregriii

♪♪♪♪ I have to wait to get my psycho chrissy, get my psycho chrissy, I have to wait to get my psycho chrissy, get my psycho chrissy, I have to wait to get my psycho chrissy, get my psycho chrissy  ♪♪♪♪


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> ♪♪♪♪ I have to wait to get my psycho chrissy, get my psycho chrissy, I have to wait to get my psycho chrissy, get my psycho chrissy, I have to wait to get my psycho chrissy, get my psycho chrissy  ♪♪♪♪



This sickens me.


----------



## Gregriii

Sparkanine said:


> This sickens me.



But it's a cool song that has won a grammy... imaginary, but a grammy


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

........ I have weird friends


----------



## Aradai

40 minutes remain! The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sparkanine said:


> 40 minutes remain! The anticipation is killing me.



OMG haha I forgot it is Sunday whoooo<(^_^


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG haha I forgot it is Sunday whoooo<(^_^



I hope K does it a second time 
I love to join the next one


----------



## Mayor Lark

Sparkanine said:


> 40 minutes remain! The anticipation is killing me.



Thanks for reminding me!

Also @WonderK, will there be options for animated signatures??


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Crazy-Gamer said:


> I hope K does it a second time
> I love to join the next one



I hear it will be ongoing...But you didn't hear that from me (shushes)<(~_~ haha


----------



## Music_123

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I hear it will be ongoing...But you didn't hear that from me (shushes)<(~_~ haha



i didn't hear it though,i saw it


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Music_123 said:


> i didn't hear it though,i saw it



Hahaha, then I needn't be secretive


----------



## Music_123

remember kairi! technicalities! doodlie doo~


----------



## WonderK

New requested stuff:

_Requested by BerryPop_






_Requested by Gregriii_





_Requested by Kazunari_





_Requested by BitterCoffee_





_Requested by Fuzzling_





_Requested by lynn105_





_Requested by Callaway_





_Requested by Chiffu_





@Shirohbiki: Welcome to the cool club.

@Gregriii: It's true.

@MayorLark: Yes.

@Everyone: There will be a new SOTW contest every 2 weeks. This will continue forever until participation stops. 
​


----------



## nard

11 p.m. EST? Crap, I go to sleep pretty early. Hopefully I'll be able to stay awake to join SOTW someday. xD


----------



## Aradai

Can't wait!


----------



## WonderK

Fuzzling said:


> 11 p.m. EST? Crap, I go to sleep pretty early. Hopefully I'll be able to stay awake to join SOTW someday. xD



You have an entire week to submit a signature.


----------



## Shirohibiki

love the new tags bb c: looking fantastic as usual! and yay for sotw!!


----------



## Aradai

As I head off to bed soon, just wanna say good luck to all entrants! Damn WonderK props to setting SOTW so fluidly!


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> As I head off to bed soon, just wanna say good luck to all entrants! Damn WonderK props to setting SOTW so fluidly!



Took a long time to think of an appropriate template. Heh. Thanks.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> New requested stuff:
> 
> _Requested by BerryPop_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Gregriii_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Kazunari_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by BitterCoffee_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Fuzzling_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by lynn105_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Callaway_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Chiffu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shirohbiki: Welcome to the cool club.
> 
> @Gregriii: It's true.
> 
> @MayorLark: Yes.
> 
> @Everyone: There will be a new SOTW contest every 2 weeks. This will continue forever until participation stops.
> ​


He did the Crazy Chrissy 
....he did it...


----------



## WonderK

It was a fun tag to make.


----------



## Aradai

Thank god. That Chrissy chant was a tad bit annoying.


----------



## Mayor Lark

Sparkanine said:


> Thank god. That Chrissy chant was a tad bit annoying.



HAHAA I know right.


----------



## nard

WonderK said:


> You have an entire week to submit a signature.




Oh, okay. .-.


----------



## Gregriii

Crazy-Gamer said:


> He did the Crazy Chrissy
> ....he did it...



It's psycho D:


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> It's psycho D:



Crazy? Psycho? Same thing.


----------



## WonderK

New stuff:

_Requested by Axeler137_





_Requested by Jimin_





_Requested by Shirohibki_





_Requested by serenderpity_



​


----------



## Aradai

Cool! I love serendipity's tag!


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Cool! I love serendipity's tag!



Took me about 10 minutes to find a suitable stock to use. Heh. Thanks.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Took me about 10 minutes to find a suitable stock to use. Heh. Thanks.



Well, must've been worth it. It goes well with the render.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Well, must've been worth it. It goes well with the render.



It sure does. It's why I picked it.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> New stuff:
> 
> _Requested by Axeler137_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Jimin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Shirohibki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by serenderpity_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh cool you made banner for the Overwolrd shop
I looks awesome ^_^


----------



## WonderK

New requested works:

_Requested by Uxie_





_Requested by Marco Bodt _





_Requested by Swiftstream_





_Requested by bot_



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

WhyCantGirlsInRealLifeDoCuteStuffLikeThisIMeanWhatTheHeck.png

wtf i do that **** all the time omfg, IT HAPPESN WHEN U HAVE GlASSES ,


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> WhyCantGirlsInRealLifeDoCuteStuffLikeThisIMeanWhatTheHeck.png
> 
> wtf i do that **** all the time omfg, IT HAPPESN WHEN U HAVE GlASSES ,



Marry me.


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> WhyCantGirlsInRealLifeDoCuteStuffLikeThisIMeanWhatTheHeck.png
> 
> wtf i do that **** all the time omfg, IT HAPPESN WHEN U HAVE GlASSES ,


Preach it. It happens everytime for me, so I either have to do "the anime thing", or make the weirdest face possible to shove them back up with only my nose.


----------



## Music_123

WonderK said:


> Marry me.



ooh you want to get married with Shirohibiki.. what should the couple name be, should it be ShiroK? WonderHibiki? hmmm..


----------



## Edzers

Don't mind this  wrong thread o.o


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Marry me.



oh ok

WHERES MY RING


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> oh ok
> 
> WHERES MY RING


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


>


I honestly thought it was gonna be embossed with Levi's reflection.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> I honestly thought it was gonna be embossed with Levi's reflection.



Nikki doesn't like to kept waiting. 

....


----------



## Music_123

C'mon Sparkanine! Let's think up of a couple name for them!!!


----------



## Aradai

Music_123 said:


> C'mon Sparkanine! Let's think up of a couple name for them!!!


Yeah. Nope. 1) I suck at creativity.
2) I SUCK AT CREATIVITY.

Also many people know how I feel about couple names. Well, not here, but IRL.


----------



## Music_123

Aww.. Meh i'll get over it


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


>



oh god its so gaudy

i do 8'D <3


----------



## Music_123

[Kiss] [Wedding bells Sound] [Doves flying sound] [cries of Jealousy, because someone else got the bouquet]


----------



## WonderK




----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god its so gaudy
> 
> i do 8'D <3


Hey now, you could've had his other man in the reflection of the ring.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


>


Is that Sasha? What is this fanart?


----------



## Music_123

WonderK said:


>


ooh why didn't i get the bouquet!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Did I miss the wedding? Is there any cake left? ;'(


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> Did I miss the wedding? Is there any cake left? ;'(









No.


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> No.



you're so mean to me :'(


----------



## Music_123

oh don't be silly WonderK, i have 4 slices of them in plastic cases that you gave me 3 seconds ago


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> you're so mean to me :'(



Hey. You were invited. You never showed up.


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> Hey. You were invited. You never showed up.



I SAW NO INVITATION


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


>





WonderK said:


> No.



what a lovely wedding
now about that afterwedding... ;D


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> I SAW NO INVITATION



Maybe if your mailbox wasn't full you would of gotten it (Animal Crossing reference).


----------



## Music_123

Shirohibiki said:


> what a lovely wedding
> now about that afterwedding... ;D



oh gosh,don't talk about that in front of my face


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> what a lovely wedding
> now about that afterwedding... ;D



Tried looking up some pictures to say back to that but now all I want to do is tear out my eyes.


----------



## Music_123

oh the poor choices that people make~ i can't stop laughing at those people~ especially 2 of my friends who cried after 7th grade finished~


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> Maybe if your mailbox wasn't full you would of gotten it (Animal Crossing reference).



:'(

oh well but here's your late wedding present + $5000 monopoly monies



Spoiler



booty heart shaped potato :')


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Tried looking up some pictures to say back to that but now all I want to do is tear out my eyes.


Let this be a lesson to you, kids. Dont look up "afterwedding".


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


>



Even during a wedding you still look super mad K =/


----------



## WonderK

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Even during a wedding you still look super mad K =/



I didn't like the cake and all of my friends who were invited to it were eaten by Titans. There's a lot to be mad about.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> I didn't like the cake and all of my friends who were invited to it were eaten by Titans. There's a lot to be mad about.



Yeah I'm glad I left early =/


----------



## Aradai

I just found a Eren and Levi wedding pic thats waaay too innapropriate. My god what have I done?


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> I just found a Eren and Levi wedding pic thats waaay too innapropriate. My god what have I done?



Now you know why I want to tear my eyes out.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Now you know why I want to tear my eyes out.


Anyone know where we can get them removed for free?
I mean, I'm used to some stuff like that but...oh lord.


----------



## Music_123

Oh poor choices~


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Now you know why I want to tear my eyes out.



/giggles madly

i didnt expect there to be an appropriate picture ;P


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> /giggles madly
> 
> i didnt expect there to be an appropriate picture ;P


APPARENTLY, ANYTHING WITH LEVI HAS TO BE INNAPROPRIATE.


----------



## Lassy

Hey, I just wanted to say this for a long time, but I really like what you do 
We can sense you have your unique style, like more a "smudge" type style  
I find it amazing that you can work with pretty much anything! 
I have to select particular images in order to be inspired, I can't work on something random :/ (otherwise the result is very... Ugly xD)


----------



## WonderK

Lassy said:


> Hey, I just wanted to say this for a long time, but I really like what you do
> We can sense you have your unique style, like more a "smudge" type style
> I find it amazing that you can work with pretty much anything!
> I have to select particular images in order to be inspired, I can't work on something random :/ (otherwise the result is very... Ugly xD)



With enough experience and practice, you can achieve wonders. Thank you.


----------



## WonderK

New requested works: 

_Requested by Farobi _






_Requested by Music_123_




_
Requested by lizthemayor_ 





_Requested by sojin_





_Requested by Gregriii _





_Requested by Sparkanine_





_Requested by Saylor_




_
Requested by lynn105_








​


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> New requested works:
> 
> _Requested by Farobi _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Music_123_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Requested by lizthemayor_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by sojin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Gregriii _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Sparkanine_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Saylor_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Requested by lynn105_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



THE FILE NAMES XD
And also, wonderful job, as always.


----------



## Shirohibiki

losing my **** over filenames take 10
ooooomfg
"WHERES THE DAMN LIFEGUARD"


----------



## WonderK

You guys sure do... like the err... file names. Heh.


----------



## Aradai

FILE NAMES.


----------



## Music_123

Doesshewanttohugmeorsomething? haha


----------



## WonderK

Music_123 said:


> Doesshewanttohugmeorsomething? haha



It does look like she wants to give you a hug.


----------



## nard

WonderK said:


> It does look like she wants to give you a hug.




xD I agree.


----------



## Edzers

Filenames. Out of all the things to laugh about. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Speaking of things to laugh at... This. Click the link. CLICK IT. http://kotaku.com/everythings-better-with-attack-on-titan-1603486173


----------



## WonderK

Edzers said:


> Filenames. Out of all the things to laugh about.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Speaking of things to laugh at... This. Click the link. CLICK IT. http://kotaku.com/everythings-better-with-attack-on-titan-1603486173



I love you.


----------



## Aradai

Edzers said:


> Filenames. Out of all the things to laugh about.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Speaking of things to laugh at... This. Click the link. CLICK IT. http://kotaku.com/everythings-better-with-attack-on-titan-1603486173



I love this.

I love it too much.


----------



## WonderK

Banner requested by Crystal




​


----------



## Music_123

WonderK said:


> I love you.



didn't you tbt marry shirohibiki-san?


----------



## WonderK

Music_123 said:


> didn't you tbt marry shirohibiki-san?



Doesn't mean I can't appreciate someone else.


----------



## Music_123

WonderK said:


> Doesn't mean I can't appreciate someone else.



good enough~ (shrugs) [continues searching videos]


----------



## Edzers

c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

My fav was probably the bike one, it was so funny I was dying 5 times over.


----------



## BungoTheElf

oh my god the furbies


----------



## Music_123

w-what? quickly! build the bunker!!


----------



## WonderK

Edzers said:


> c;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My fav was probably the bike one, it was so funny I was dying 5 times over.



That was my favorite as well. Hilarious.


----------



## Lolitia

WonderK said:


> New stuff:
> 
> _Requested by Axeler137_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Jimin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Shirohibki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by serenderpity_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I love  Jimin's and Serenderpity :>


----------



## Edzers

if you saw the one where hello kitty and spongebob changed into levi eyes, imagine what it would be like if kids watched the show with their eyes actually like that. i bet patrick would probably be like "Hey Spongebob!"(looks carefully at spongebob) "WTF OMG RUN ITS A MUTANT SPONGE"


----------



## Aradai

The Ghibli ones and the Sailor Moon one were really hilarious.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Doesn't mean I can't appreciate someone else.



he can do whatever the hell he wants lmao i really dont even matter?? lol


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> he can do whatever the hell he wants lmao i really dont even matter?? lol



An open relationship? Excellent.


----------



## Edzers

I felt like something deep just happened.


----------



## WonderK

Edzers said:


> I felt like something deep just happened.



Not really.


----------



## Edzers

Well Then. Time To Go Find Some More Stuff. Like This.


----------



## Aradai

Edzers said:


> Well Then. Time To Go Find Some More Stuff. Like This. View attachment 59105



STOP. YOURE GONNA KILL ME.


----------



## Edzers

Sparkanine said:


> STOP. YOURE GONNA KILL ME.



Ok Then. (Cackles Evilly)


----------



## Aradai

Edzers said:


> Ok Then. (Cackles Evilly) View attachment 59108



*NO.
N     O
NOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Edzers

Sparkanine said:


> *NO.
> N     O
> NOOOOOOOOOO*



(Starts Screaming Maniacally.)


----------



## Aradai




----------



## Edzers

Sparkanine said:


>



Yes.


----------



## Aradai




----------



## Music_123

you two,you don't want a time out do you?


----------



## Aradai

Music_123 said:


> you two,you don't want a time out do you?








No time out, please.


----------



## Edzers

I think spark died already. Anyone wanna attend the funeral?


----------



## nard

Edzers said:


> View attachment 59108


----------



## Aradai

Edzers said:


> I think spark died already. Anyone wanna attend the funeral?


Naw, still here. Can't kill me.
unless you play Street Fighter. then I'm screwed.


----------



## nard

Sparkanine said:


> Naw, still here. Can't kill me.
> unless you play Street Fighter. then I'm screwed.


----------



## Aradai

Fuzzling said:


>


KEN MY BAYBEE.
Even though I main with Cammy and others...


----------



## Edzers

Oh Don't Mind That. that's just his ghost.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, just In case, I'm going to deal the death blow.


----------



## Aradai

Edzers said:


> Oh Don't Mind That. that's just his ghost.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw, just In case, I'm going to deal the death blow. View attachment 59152


YA CALLING ME A "HE"? Just kiddin, you didn't know. //patpat

Still not dead.


----------



## Edzers

Girl? Well I'm a fail. (Keeps on dealing more death blows)


----------



## WonderK

Guys. Stop spamming my gallery. Thanks.


----------



## Aradai

Edzers said:


> Girl? Well I'm a fail. (Keeps on dealing more death blows)View attachment 59153



Little bit more powerful, but still not dead.

Ah, sorry! I'll stop. I had to go anyway.


----------



## Edzers

Sorry! We'll stop.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

.....dumb time zones
I always miss out on the cool stuff!


----------



## WonderK

Crap ton of new requested works:
_
Requested by BerryPop_





_Requested by Stepheroo_










_Requested by Fuzzling_





_Requested by Edzers_




_
Requested by Jam Colour Crystal_





_Requested by ZanessaGaily_





_Requested by Mayaa_




_
Requested by tinybears_





_Requested by C a l l a w a y_
Click Here

_Requested by Swiftstream_




_
Requested by Uxie_





_Requested by Axeler137_



​


----------



## Swiftstream

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG
ITS SOOOOOO AWESOMEE
OMFG OMFG THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Edzers

(reads tags) to be honest, i acutally dont know whats in his mouth. i think its a futuristic cigarette.


----------



## Shirohibiki

they look great, like always. enjoy your break, you deserve it.


----------



## WonderK

Sonic tag that I made for a SOTW competition on my dead Nintendo forum. Heh. 






@Shirohibiki: Thanks. 

@Swiftstream: .... Why.

@Edzers: Looks like one to me. Good enough.


----------



## Mayaa

Thanks! It's amazing, I'm sending you 100 TBT. I'll probably request again!


----------



## Aradai

ZANIC.
I kid, I kid. That's pretty neat!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> Sonic tag that I made for a SOTW competition on my dead Nintendo forum. Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shirohibiki: Thanks.
> 
> @Swiftstream: .... Why.
> 
> @Edzers: Looks like one to me. Good enough.



Have I eve told you guys a like sonic?
Because I do
A lot


----------



## WonderK

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Have I eve told you guys a like sonic?
> Because I do
> A lot



Request one when I'm accepting requests again then.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> Request one when I'm accepting requests again then.



I wound but it wound go against my crazy killer theme I got going on


----------



## WonderK

Crazy-Gamer said:


> I wound but it wound go against my crazy killer theme I got going on



You could always get a different avatar.


----------



## WonderK

Spent like 5 minutes on this

Original:





Some of my own adjustments:



​


----------



## Stepheroo

how u do all dis wat u gfx genius ugh


----------



## WonderK

It's just a couple gradient maps, curve, depth, light, and contrast adjustments, and some change in color.


----------



## Stepheroo

your gfx are just woah, so clean, so structure *heavy breathing*


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> your gfx are just woah, so clean, so structure *heavy breathing*



Thank you.


----------



## Zanessa

That looks really awesome. ;o;


----------



## WonderK

ZanessaGaily said:


> That looks really awesome. ;o;



I think there might be too much purple coloring.


----------



## Stepheroo

another note on your recent upload of the attack on titan gfx, i think it gives the fire a reaaallly cool effect so like gj *slinks away*


----------



## WonderK

Agreed. Thanks.






Also... Did that. Yeah.


----------



## Stepheroo

omfg when i see stuff like that it makes me think of this


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> omfg when i see stuff like that it makes me think of this



I think that movie is called Spirit. Heh. Hilarious, though.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> I think that movie is called Spirit. Heh. Hilarious, though.



no this is the remake. the original was called spirit though, you're right. >v>

like, it's the eagle that gets me though... *cry*


----------



## WonderK

*~NEW FRONT PAGE BANNER~*






Yeah. Just a bunch of tags I've done on the site in the past month; requests and non-requests alike.​


----------



## Shirohibiki

looks good.


----------



## WonderK

Thanks, Nikki. I was going to add a reflection on it but I didn't. Thought it looked fine as is.


----------



## Stepheroo

Yeah, I don't think a reflection was needed either. Looks real gucci.


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> Yeah, I don't think a reflection was needed either. Looks real gucci.



For some reason, I like adding reflections to everything. I don't know why. I guess they make it look... cool? Heh.


----------



## Stepheroo

No doubt it looks cool, but I think this one looks pretty coo' even without it.


----------



## WonderK

Super old tag I collaborated with a fellow GFX artist in 2010






Me going back to that old tag and adding my own adjustments



​


----------



## Aradai

*kiRBY*
New adjustments make it look very nice.


----------



## Stepheroo

new kirby is new


----------



## WonderK

Yeah. Literally. I only spent about 3 minutes on it. Amazing what you can do in such a short period of time.


----------



## Stepheroo

yeah this took me a short time too. it's a rock in a river. *picassso*

View attachment 59594


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> yeah this took me a short time too. it's a rock in a river. *picassso*
> 
> View attachment 59594



Perfection.


----------



## Music_123

i made this in 10 minutes actually...gosh i need a life
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/210/b/0/ayame_movie_visual_by_a988-d7stj94.png


----------



## WonderK

Music_123 said:


> i made this in 10 minutes actually...gosh i need a life
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/210/b/0/ayame_movie_visual_by_a988-d7stj94.png



That's amazing.


----------



## Music_123

how is not having a life amazing?


----------



## Aradai

Music_123 said:


> i made this in 10 minutes actually...gosh i need a life
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/210/b/0/ayame_movie_visual_by_a988-d7stj94.png



I see that tablet of yours came. That's cute!


----------



## Music_123

it shipped around 2 days ago and arrived like super late night.


----------



## Stepheroo

Music_123 said:


> i made this in 10 minutes actually...gosh i need a life
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/210/b/0/ayame_movie_visual_by_a988-d7stj94.png



omg that is qt


----------



## Aradai

Music_123 said:


> it shipped around 2 days ago and arrived like super late night.



Oh, well I hope you enjoy using it!


----------



## Music_123

i got hold of it yesterday night.. mostly of my insomnia and excitement,but mostly insomnia


----------



## Aradai

Music_123 said:


> i got hold of it yesterday night.. mostly of my insomnia and excitement,but mostly insomnia



Aww. Good luck on your future pieces!


----------



## WonderK

My new GFX shop banner:






And yes. That's Levi. ​


----------



## Shirohibiki

i like this one much better than your other one c: though i liked the other one, this one is ~*cooler*~


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> My new GFX shop banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes. That's Levi. ​



This is the banner you spoke about?
This. Is. Amazing. Wow.


----------



## Zanessa

LEVI
Aw man that looks fantastic. :'3


----------



## Aradai

I was about to ask, "Won't it clash with the green?", buuuuut you got that covered.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> I was about to ask, "Won't it clash with the green?", buuuuut you got that covered.



I changed the color scheme. Yeah.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> My new GFX shop banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes. That's Levi. ​



Lovin' itttt.


----------



## WonderK

I was originally going to try to make the entire image transparent, but I couldn't. For some reason, the site doesn't register the "linear dodge" blending settings for the light sources so it ends up looking like this:






But whatever. White background works just fine for me. ​


----------



## Ashtot

WonderK said:


> I was originally going to try to make the entire image transparent, but I couldn't. For some reason, the site doesn't register the "linear dodge" blending settings for the light sources so it ends up looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever. White background works just fine for me. ​



I'm pretty sure it only works if the actual image size actually fits into a post/avatar without it having to be automatically resized. For instance, you can't have a transparent avatar that is larger that the limit, otherwise it removes the transparency, but to be honest I'm not sure how it works in threads.


----------



## WonderK

Ashtot said:


> I'm pretty sure it only works if the actual image size actually fits into a post/avatar without it having to be automatically resized. For instance, you can't have a transparent avatar that is larger that the limit, otherwise it removes the transparency, but to be honest I'm not sure how it works in threads.



That actually has absolutely nothing to do with what's going on in the image. Heh. I'm talking about the light sources. Not the size. The size is perfectly fine.


----------



## Stepheroo

I like that this forum easily caters to white backgrounds. It would be a different story if the layout was, like, black or something.


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> I like that this forum easily caters to white backgrounds. It would be a different story if the layout was, like, black or something.



It makes things for a GFX artist very... convenient.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> It makes things for a GFX artist very... convenient.



True story. And the job in itself is already difficult and taxing enough, so it's nice to get all the help you can, I bet. 8D


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> My new GFX shop banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes. That's Levi. ​



I have to ask..
What's up with you and Levi?
I mean I always just guessed that you were levi


----------



## WonderK

He's my favorite character. Ever.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> He's my favorite character. Ever.



Ever?


----------



## Stepheroo

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Ever?



Pretty sure ever.


----------



## WonderK

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Ever?



Ever.


----------



## Swiftstream

WonderK said:


> Ever.



What. I thought it was this guy:


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Well of couse  I know why he is your favourite character 
Is not like I have never seen attack on titan before!
Ha ha ha 
Ha......


----------



## Gregriii

I honestly don't like Levi D': Idk, but his expresion... It's a little bit horroryfing. And when he kicks Eren... D: I don't like him. It's a little bit scary. And "monochromatic" But don't kill me, please D: And I think that the banner should be green (You post in green, levi is green...)


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> And I think that the banner should be green (You post in green, levi is green...)



I mean, it makes sense for it to be green, but I think the new color helps break up the thread a bit and give it a little more variety. That's just me though.


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> I mean, it makes sense for it to be green, but I think the new color helps break up the thread a bit and give it a little more variety. That's just me though.



Yeah. Pretty much this. I thought it was time for a color theme change. This banner brings exactly that.


----------



## Aradai

Swiftstream said:


> What. I thought it was this guy:



No, no. That's Lynn's favorite.


----------



## WonderK

Lot's of new requested works:

_Requested by London_





_Requested by PokeCam420 _










_Requested by ZanessaGaily_





_Requested by Stepheroo_ 










_Requested by Gregriii _





_Requested by Swiftstream_ 





_Requested by Capella _










_Requested by Shirohibiki_ 





_Requested by BellGreen_





_Requested by Yatogami _





_Requested by Music_123 _





_Requested by Jam Colour Crystal _





_Requested by C r y s t a l _










_Requested by lynn105_










_Requested by Axeler137_



​


----------



## Aradai

This calls for a "Holy **** thats a ton of requests but who cares lets giggle" gif:





In all seriousness, congrats. You worked hard.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, that isnt Lynn. We all know Lynn's true colors...


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Lot's of new requested works:
> 
> _Requested by Stepheroo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



omg perfect tytyty. <3 and London's is so cute.

lynn is just a cute ribbit, she can't be a human sorry


----------



## Shirohibiki

these ****ING FILENAMES
"FFFFFFRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"
"put yo ****in hands down" im criyngdfgjdflkgfdhfg


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> these ****ING FILENAMES
> "FFFFFFRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"
> "put yo ****in hands down" im criyngdfgjdflkgfdhfg



Music's signature file name is my favorite.


----------



## Beary

YASSSS
FILENAMESSSS


----------



## WonderK

A few new requested works:

_Requested by BerryPop_





_Requested byVoltz09_





_Requested by RJtheACPlayer_



​


----------



## Music_123

oh wait! wonderK,what did you use for mine?


----------



## Stepheroo

The filename for yours? If you're asking that, yours was the one that was like "put your hands down i'm not going to give you any money".


----------



## Music_123

no,i'm asking which style


----------



## WonderK

Smudge.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> A few new requested works:
> 
> _Requested by BerryPop_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested byVoltz09_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by RJtheACPlayer_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



oooooh i love the ao no exorcist one TAT i should rewatch that.......so good


----------



## WonderK

Voltz didn't say what stock he wanted. I stumbled across a haunted pok?mon mansion stock while looking for "haunted mansion" stocks. Decided to use it because it had a nice light source (the windows). I think it turned out nicely.


----------



## WonderK

Something random I decided to make. Nothing but smudging and some light adjustments.






Stock used:





Render used:



​


----------



## kassie

Looks great!
Like every signature/avatar you do.


----------



## WonderK

serenderpity said:


> Looks great!
> Like every signature/avatar you do.



Heh. Thanks.


----------



## WonderK

Shameless bump.


----------



## Gregriii

I agree with yuno's file name. OMG DON'T THINK IN YUKI OR YOU WILL DIE D:


----------



## WonderK

New requested stuff:

_Requested by Horus_





_Requested by Vizionari _




_
Requested by Sparkanine _





_Requested by Twilight Sparkle _





_Requested by Jimin_



​


----------



## Aradai

Yay, thanks again! Horus's tag looks pretty epic.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> New requested stuff:
> 
> _Requested by Horus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Vizionari _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Requested by Sparkanine _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Twilight Sparkle _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Jimin_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



lovely as always!  i really love tiff's, vizionari's and jimin's.


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> lovely as always!  i really love tiff's, vizionari's and jimin's.









T-thank you, Nikki.​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> T-thank you, Nikki.​



You have a variant of that image for every compliment, don't you?


----------



## WonderK

This didn't get much attention so I'm posting it again:

Something random I decided to make. Nothing but smudging and some light adjustments.






Stock used:





Render used:



​



Sparkanine said:


> You have a variant of that image for every compliment, don't you?



Yeah.​


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> T-thank you, Nikki.​



it was just a normal compliment, no need to get flustered dear ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -

also liking the smudge effects on the new thing uvu looks great~


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> This didn't get much attention so I'm posting it again:
> 
> Something random I decided to make. Nothing but smudging and some light adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render used:
> 
> 
> 
> ​​



Ooh, that's cool. The new additions look straight out of the anime. (Well, minus the smudges, but who cares? It looks hella rad anyway)​


----------



## Zanessa

(I guess I forgot to comment on it but..)

MIKASAAAAA!!!!


----------



## WonderK

Banner for the GFX resources thread:






Feedback is greatly appreciated.​


----------



## Cam1

I really like it!


----------



## Aradai

Gonna lave it to the expert critiques here. I have the worst taste in looks sometimes, so I can't help -A-


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Banner for the GFX resources thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is greatly appreciated.​



thats pretty sexy. id tap that.
maybe i have a thing for blues


----------



## Music_123

sorry,sorry,sorry!!


----------



## WonderK

Music_123 said:


> finally! i'm done! http://a988.deviantart.com/art/Hikari-in-cyalume-change-472950903?ga_submit_new=10%3A1407117538



Uhhh, alright. Looks nice. Why are you posting your art in my gallery?


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Banner for the GFX resources thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is greatly appreciated.​



I think it looks very clean and the colors go reallllllly well together. It's really minimalist, which I like in thread banners but that's just me. I think it'll be a nice opener for people to be like "wow if i go to this thread i could make that..." and junk. A++


----------



## Music_123

oops sorry! that was for VMing someone!!


----------



## WonderK

New requested tags:

_Requested by Fuzzling_





_Requested by Mayor Lark_




_
Requested by London_



​


----------



## staticistic1114

hmm.. I need a change in my background so I'll probably request something soon of you're up for it


----------



## WonderK

staticistic1114 said:


> hmm.. I need a change in my background so I'll probably request something soon of you're up for it



As in a wallpaper?


----------



## staticistic1114

WonderK said:


> As in a wallpaper?



Aha, it's for my phone though
you charge for that right?


----------



## WonderK

staticistic1114 said:


> Aha, it's for my phone though
> you charge for that right?



If it exceeds 500x150. Yeah. I do.


----------



## staticistic1114

WonderK said:


> If it exceeds 500x150. Yeah. I do.



Heh sorry I suck at measurements pfft so like, I don't know if you remember my previous request.. well I only requested once xD so does that size apply to the charges? Despite so I am completely willing to pay for your service


----------



## WonderK

It's considered a wallpaper if it's for a phone. So yeah.


----------



## staticistic1114

WonderK said:


> It's considered a wallpaper if it's for a phone. So yeah.


Okiee dokes,  thanks for your time! Really appreciated
I'll be sure to stop by your shop wherever I figure out what I want, until then, please keep up the amazing work ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> New requested tags:
> 
> _Requested by Fuzzling_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Requested by Mayor Lark_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Requested by London_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



haaaaah. <3 so lovely. i adore all of them all for special reasons hahhhh <33333333
(yes theyre gonna kiss)
(are we gonna kiss???? pls say yes ok)


----------



## Beary

Shirohibiki said:


> haaaaah. <3 so lovely. i adore all of them all for special reasons hahhhh <33333333
> (yes theyre gonna kiss)
> (are we gonna kiss???? pls say yes ok)



I'm giggling so hard at this omg


----------



## WonderK

@Shirohibiki: Heh,


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> @Shirohibiki: Heh,



She wants the kissus.


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces:

_Requested by PokeCam420





Requested by Chiffu










Requested by Mario



_​


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> New requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by PokeCam420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Chiffu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Mario
> 
> 
> 
> _​



I like PokeCam's a lot and Chiffu's is suuuuper cute. They're all nice wow gj gg


----------



## Beary

They are al kawaii amaze candy 
gimmie your skills <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

super cute! loving how well they work with their stocks!


----------



## Beary

Devin, what's you're usual thinking process for signatures? o3o


----------



## BungoTheElf

Really like chiffu's so many sparkles *A*


----------



## WonderK

@Nikki: Thanks. These were the ones I was working on when watching your stream. 

@Beary: Perfection.

@lynn105: The render called for sparkles. So. Yeah.

@Beary: Kidding. I actually have no freaking idea.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> @Nikki: Thanks. These were the ones I was working on when watching your stream.
> 
> @Beary: Perfection.
> 
> @lynn105: The render called for sparkles. So. Yeah.
> 
> @Beary: Kidding. I actually have no freaking idea.



Haha, okay. x'D


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> Haha, okay. x'D



Not gonna lie when I say this. The hardest part for me when doing a request is finding a suitable stock. It takes forever.


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> @Nikki: Thanks. These were the ones I was working on when watching your stream.
> 
> @Beary: Perfection.
> 
> @lynn105: The render called for sparkles. So. Yeah.
> 
> @Beary: Kidding. I actually have no freaking idea.



all renders call for sparkles >:0

and btw the render was rana which is a new vocaloid haha


----------



## Stepheroo

lynn105 said:


> all renders call for sparkles >:0
> 
> and btw the render was rana which is a new vocaloid haha



i was in the same zone as the file name "who r this?"


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> @Nikki: Thanks. These were the ones I was working on when watching your stream.
> 
> @Beary: Perfection.
> 
> @lynn105: The render called for sparkles. So. Yeah.
> 
> @Beary: Kidding. I actually have no freaking idea.



ahhh i feel honored :'D


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Not gonna lie when I say this. The hardest part for me when doing a request is finding a suitable stock. It takes forever.



Stocks are the background, correct? I feel so stupid asking this


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> Stocks are the background, correct? I feel so stupid asking this



Yeah.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Yeah.



Just making sure ehehe
thank yus


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> New requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by PokeCam420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Chiffu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Mario
> 
> 
> 
> _​


All of these tags are so cuuuuuuute!


----------



## WonderK

More requested pieces:

_Requested by ZanessaGaily





Requested by Stepheroo 










Requested by Capella 





Requested by Shirohibiki 





Requested by tinybears 





Requested by lynn105 










Requested by Swiftstream





Requested by BlueLeaf 





Requested by Jam Colour Crystal 



_​


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> More requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by ZanessaGaily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Stepheroo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Capella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Shirohibiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by tinybears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by lynn105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Swiftstream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by BlueLeaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Jam Colour Crystal
> 
> 
> 
> _​



laughs over filenames

i really love red!! i really love the render you picked, how pikachu is around his neck. and of course i adore mine <3
and yes, im curious about the cute "daunting" girl with glasses too rofl

- - - Post Merge - - -







i gave him a medal but it went somewhere because i forgot


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> More requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by ZanessaGaily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Stepheroo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Capella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Shirohibiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by tinybears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by lynn105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Swiftstream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by BlueLeaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Jam Colour Crystal
> 
> 
> 
> _​


A lot of cool vectors in this bunch!
Yeah, I'm eagerly awaiting for MM to be remaked. Also, Red is waaaaaaaay better than Ash, by a landslide. Also, if someone is actually reading this, can someone tell me why am I up at 9 AM making a sandcastle with homemade stuff for a forum.

EDIT: I just noticed something really familiar about tinybears's tag, but I have no clue whatsoever. It's making me crazy.

ANOTHER EDIT BECAUSE TIFFANY IS CLUMSY AS ****: >:^[ Checked the shop.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Shirohibiki said:


> l


i ship it


----------



## Beary

Crazy-Gamer said:


> i ship it



I ship it


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> laughs over filenames
> 
> i really love red!! i really love the render you picked, how pikachu is around his neck. and of course i adore mine <3
> and yes, im curious about the cute "daunting" girl with glasses too rofl
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gave him a medal but it went somewhere because i forgot



this pls um new shop banner pls ok ty have a nice day and have nice kissez


----------



## Shirohibiki

im lauhging bc im p sure hes actually liek "EW NO GET AWAY ECH"


----------



## Aradai

Oh Jesus, I just found a new gif to show my excitement for new tags. I'll wait, though.


----------



## Edzers

Shirohibiki said:


> laughs over filenames
> 
> i really love red!! i really love the render you picked, how pikachu is around his neck. and of course i adore mine <3
> and yes, im curious about the cute "daunting" girl with glasses too rofl
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gave him a medal but it went somewhere because i forgot



I agree new banner pls


----------



## Stepheroo

Edzers said:


> I agree new banner pls



new title too pls > "ShiroK's lovelove gfx desu sugoi kawaii ya"


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stepheroo said:


> new title too pls > "ShiroK's lovelove gfx desu sugoi kawaii ya"



oomfg im laughing


----------



## Gregriii

Stepheroo said:


> new title too pls > "ShiroK's lovelove gfx desu sugoi kawaii ya"



The most important summer crush of 2014.


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> The most important summer crush of 2014.



"summer lovin', had me a blast
summer lovin', happened so fast
met a shiro, crazy for meeee
met a wonderk, who made gfx for freeee

SUMMER DAYS, DRIFTIN' AWAY AND AH OOH
SUMMER NIGHT A WAMMAWAMMAWAMAMA"


----------



## Gregriii

Stepheroo said:


> "summer lovin', had me a blast
> summer lovin', happened so fast
> met a shiro, crazy for meeee
> met a wonderk, who made gfx for freeee
> 
> SUMMER DAYS, DRIFTIN' AWAY AND AH OOH
> SUMMER NIGHT A WAMMAWAMMAWAMAMA"



And don't forget the film: ShiroK a wonderful film with tones of love. 8-10-14 D: I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Shirohibiki

hes going to kill all of u


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> hes going to kill all of u



oh. oops. thot we all liked this


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stepheroo said:


> oh. oops. thot we all liked this



hell if i know mang im lucky i didnt get yelled at already :'D


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> hell if i know mang im lucky i didnt get yelled at already :'D



thats bcuz who could yell at a shiro? but srsly, my song and title idea are good and their just going to waste if they're not used


----------



## Gregriii

I don't understand anything. D:


----------



## Aradai

Can't wait for new tags!
If i sound really sad for the next few days im sorry. one of my family members who was very dear to me has passed. I just really wanna die in a hole right now. Sorry. Thanks.


----------



## Edzers

Can't kill us if he doesn't know where we live > 
Also, I agree. Best summer crush 2014


----------



## Beary

There once was a boy named Devin
Who came from signature heaven
Then there came Shiro
Who kind of lied low
And accepted all tags she was given

ShiroK limerick 
tadaaa


----------



## Gregriii

Beary said:


> There once was a boy named Devin
> Who came from signature heaven
> Then there came Shiro
> Who kind of lied low
> And accepted all tags she was given
> 
> ShiroK limerick
> tadaaa



You and LittleBeary aren't the same person? OMG I LIVED A LIFE OF LIES D:


----------



## Edzers

Beary said:


> There once was a boy named Devin
> Who came from signature heaven
> Then there came Shiro
> Who kind of lied low
> And accepted all tags she was given
> 
> 
> ShiroK limerick
> tadaaa









Omfg too amazing


----------



## Beary

Gregriii said:


> You and LittleBeary aren't the same person? OMG I LIVED A LIFE OF LIES D:



We are
o.o



Edzers said:


> Omfg too amazing



Ty Ty *bows*


----------



## Edzers

I wonder what will be wonder's reaction when he sees all dis.


----------



## Beary

Edzers said:


> I wonder what will be wonder's reaction when he sees all dis.



Probably tears


----------



## Gregriii

Edzers said:


> I wonder what will be wonder's reaction when he sees all dis.








That.


----------



## Swiftstream

this too.


----------



## Gregriii

Swiftstream said:


> this too.



And after that:






R.I.P WonderK and his amazing signatures/avatars. 2013-2014


----------



## Stepheroo

Edzers said:


> I wonder what will be wonder's reaction when he sees all dis.



probably a bit of this too


----------



## Edzers

I thought it would be more like


----------



## Gregriii

Edzers said:


> I thought it would be more like View attachment 60307



+1.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> probably a bit of this too



What film is it?


----------



## Edzers

Or maybe

P.S. The girl is all o us crae ppls


----------



## Gregriii

Edzers said:


> Or maybeView attachment 60308
> 
> P.S. The girl is all o us crae ppls



Chihiro DD

WonderK could make an extra post called "Things that will happen if..."


----------



## Stepheroo

Edzers said:


> Or maybeView attachment 60308
> 
> P.S. The girl is all o us crae ppls



i feel more like this guy though

View attachment 60309


----------



## Swiftstream




----------



## Edzers

Swiftstream said:


>



Got it.


----------



## Cam1

He'd probably be like this. We are the guy at the bottom, because I ship it too


----------



## Shirohibiki

im lauhging so hard but hes gonna be SO MAD


----------



## Edzers

Shirohibiki said:


> im lauhging so hard but hes gonna be SO MAD



I think we all know this
Prepare for death


----------



## Gregriii




----------



## Zanessa

omg what happened in here LOL


----------



## BerryPop

I wanna request something but i cant find the render i want that's transparent ;_;


----------



## Gregriii

BerryPop said:


> I wanna request something but i cant find the render i want that's transparent ;_;



What it's the render?


----------



## BerryPop

Gregriii said:


> What it's the render?



http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110730192748/kirby/images/8/84/Kirby_y_warp_star_2.jpg


----------



## Stepheroo

BerryPop said:


> I wanna request something but i cant find the render i want that's transparent ;_;



I can make it transparent for you depending on what it is.


----------



## Beary

okay backing away


----------



## f11

BerryPop said:


> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110730192748/kirby/images/8/84/Kirby_y_warp_star_2.jpg


 It is transparent.


----------



## Gregriii

Beary said:


> okay backing away



Supernatural?


----------



## BerryPop

BerryPop said:


> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110730192748/kirby/images/8/84/Kirby_y_warp_star_2.jpg



Oh and if that isnt good there's this

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> It is transparent.



Google search it, it's not
It has a white background


----------



## Beary

Gregriii said:


> Supernatural?



Ask google images not me


----------



## Stepheroo

BerryPop said:


> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110730192748/kirby/images/8/84/Kirby_y_warp_star_2.jpg








- - - Post Merge - - -

it's crappy and fast, but yeah


----------



## Gregriii

That maybe works?


----------



## BerryPop

I really want that specific render for some reason
but i have a feeling that wonderk has used it before


----------



## Gregriii

BerryPop said:


> I really want that specific render for some reason
> but i have a feeling that wonderk has used it before



Yes, I think that I have seen it in one signature >.<


----------



## WonderK

My reaction to the past couple pages





​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> My reaction to the past couple pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



:^[
You enjoyed the white text I left behind with that gif? Nuhuhu.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> My reaction to the past couple pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



_i see_
i think i know what that means B)


----------



## WonderK

My TBT Summer Collectable Submission:





Levi Smile Orignal:





My Adjustments:



​


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


> My reaction to the past couple pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Well then.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> My reaction to the past couple pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



did you like my song and title idea please say yes thanks


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> did you like my song and title idea please say yes thanks



Uhh... Yeah.


----------



## Edzers

Stepheroo said:


> did you like my song and title idea please say yes thanks


I think everyone liked your song
It's so good
Shirok: the musical


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Uhh... Yeah.



ok


----------



## Shirohibiki

Edzers said:


> I think everyone liked your song
> It's so good
> Shirok: the musical



A MUSICAL???? I CANT SING

- - - Post Merge - - -

also im gonna be legit i honestly thought u flipped levi's mouth ngl
the accents look gr8 tho


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> My TBT Summer Collectable Submission:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levi Smile Orignal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Adjustments:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I want to thank Lynn for birthing this new Levi picture craze. I think she did, right? That collectible entry looks really nice, by the way.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> I want to thank Lynn for birthing this new Levi picture craze. I think she did, right? That collectible entry looks really nice, by the way.



I found this picture myself. And thank you. Only spent like 5 minutes on it (not much you can do with a 24x24 picture).


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> My TBT Summer Collectable Submission:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That looks a lot like the Light symbol from HS :UUU

(I like it btw)


----------



## WonderK

Mayor Lark said:


> That looks a lot like the Light symbol from HS :UUU
> 
> (I like it btw)



They do look quite similar. What's HS :UUU?


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> They do look quite similar. What's HS :UUU?



Homestuck. A popular MS Paint adventure game.


----------



## JayTrain

Wrong thread


----------



## Mayor Lark

WonderK said:


> They do look quite similar. What's HS :UUU?



Omg the ":UUU" isn't part of the title omg it's a face

and yeah Homestuck. A popular webcomic that has a bad rep but frick the haters.


----------



## WonderK

Mayor Lark said:


> Omg the ":UUU" isn't part of the title omg it's a face
> 
> and yeah Homestuck. A popular webcomic that has a bad rep but frick the haters.



Oh. Right. I knew that...


----------



## Beary

I VOLUNTEER TO SING THE SONG


----------



## Edzers

Beary said:


> I VOLUNTEER TO SING THE SONG



SING IT. 
(Puts in musical)
No one will notice


----------



## WonderK

More TBT Summer collectable stuff:

Transparent:






With BG:





Actual size of official icons are 28x28. This is what it *would* look like:



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

shiny!! i wish i could make a strawberry ice cream cone. sadfeels, cant paint that small...


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


> More TBT Summer collectable stuff:
> 
> Transparent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With BG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual size of official icons are 28x28. This is what it *would* look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



So good.
I have a feeling if this collectible is put in use it'll go for like 30 k Tbt or something like that


----------



## WonderK

Edzers said:


> So good.
> I have a feeling if this collectible is put in use it'll go for like 30 k Tbt or something like that



Other people have some really great collectables as well. I only spent like 5 minutes on this. Heh.


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


> Other people have some really great collectables as well. I only spent like 5 minutes on this. Heh.



True
I don't have any skill with stuff like that so I'm going to try my hand in the sandcastle ( I have over 200 xbox games, going to make a palace)


----------



## Aradai

Psst guys WonderK hates tomatoes.


----------



## Edzers

Sparkanine said:


> Psst guys WonderK hates tomatoes.



I do to ( unless my mom makes them for dinner, then they're amazing.)


----------



## Beary




----------



## WonderK

@Edzers: Looking forward to your submission.

@Sparkine: Yep.

@Beary: Looks like a monster from Maple Story.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> @Beary: Looks like a monster from Maple Story.


It does. I see the similarities.


----------



## Edzers

Sparkanine said:


> It does. I see the similarities.



I agree


----------



## WonderK

New requested works:

_Requested by Edzers





Requested by BerryPop





Requested by ObeseMudkipz 





Requested by RJtheACPlayer 





Requested by C r y s t a l



_​


----------



## WonderK

My new avatar and signature:









​


----------



## Zanessa

Holy hell those are amazing


----------



## Axeler137

Rather than basking in the glow of your finished work, I now just study it to see what you did to get there. u_u


----------



## WonderK

Axeler137 said:


> Rather than basking in the glow of your finished work, I now just study it to see what you did to get there. u_u



I could always just give you the PSD file to play with.


----------



## Axeler137

I wouldn't mind that, good sir. Thanks!
But, I mean, I'm referring to all the work you do now. please don't send me all your PSDs, that would be madness


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh hella
ur new sig be like mmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmm
i love all of it omg,,, sighs dreamily

- - - Post Merge - - -

deVIN THE FILENAME FOR THE LAST ONE OMFGGG


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> oh hella
> ur new sig be like mmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmm
> i love all of it omg,,, sighs dreamily
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> deVIN THE FILENAME FOR THE LAST ONE OMFGGG



Thanks, Nikki. And it's true. They are.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> New requested works:
> 
> _Requested by Edzers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by BerryPop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by ObeseMudkipz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by RJtheACPlayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by C r y s t a l
> 
> 
> 
> _​


These look really cool! I also like your new avatar and signature. But I can't look at them the same way anymore after all those gifs I'm finding for you.

EDIT: Jesus that last file name though.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> My new avatar and signature:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



okay you're new icon and sig look legit, omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND LMFAO SHIRO IS RIGHT THAT LAST FILENAME THANJK YOU


----------



## Aradai

I thought it said "dolt" at first on my phone and the render was an Electrivire, but now I see it.


----------



## Beary

DEVIN THE LATSFILENAME OMTG


----------



## Gregriii

The filenames of that time aren't funny :c  Except the last.


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> The filenames of that time aren't funny :c  Except the last.



They don't always have to be funny. If they were all funny then it would not be as surprising when we find one that is.


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> The filenames of that time aren't funny :c  Except the last.



Overdoing something kills it.


----------



## Gregriii

Levi is so sugoi desu ne :33


----------



## Shirohibiki

Gregriii said:


> Levi is so sugoi desu ne :33



omfg amazing


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> Levi is so sugoi desu ne :33



OMFG. This made my day.


----------



## Gregriii

I can't stop laughing xdd


----------



## Edzers

Gregriii said:


> Levi is so sugoi desu ne :33



BEAUTIFUL.
dat last filename doe


----------



## Gregriii




----------



## Beary

Gregriii said:


>



omfg save me


----------



## Gregriii

Eren is being fuyukai desu :c


----------



## WonderK




----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


>



HNNG *I WAS ABOUT TO SHOW THAT TO YOU.*


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


>



Devin is not impressed.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


>



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HES SO DONE


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


>



I'm sure that you laughed at one of the pics


----------



## Beary

I don't know if this is Levi but it popped up when  I googled Levi gifs


----------



## Aradai

Beary said:


> I don't know if this is Levi but it popped up when  I googled Levi gifs


Sorry, that's Eren and Erwin.


----------



## Edzers

The only one I know he will laugh at is this one
Screw it lemme just link it cuz I'm lazy http://kotaku.com/everythings-better-with-attack-on-titan-1603486173


----------



## Beary

Edzers said:


> The only one I know he will laugh at is this one
> Screw it lemme just link it cuz I'm lazy http://kotaku.com/everythings-better-with-attack-on-titan-1603486173



Oh my Jesus I'm so done


----------



## Edzers

Beary said:


> Oh my Jesus I'm so done



welcome to my world


----------



## WonderK

Edzers said:


> The only one I know he will laugh at is this one
> Screw it lemme just link it cuz I'm lazy http://kotaku.com/everythings-better-with-attack-on-titan-1603486173


----------



## Alice

All these Levi gifs. I can't even take it.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


>




Yassss we got 'em


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


>



satisfaction guaranteed.

even from a god


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> All these Levi gifs. I can't even take it.



Rip.

You haven't seen the last of it.


----------



## Beary

Sparkanine said:


> Rip.
> 
> You haven't seen the last of it.







wut is this u is saying

can someone give m a link to a good place to watch attack on titan dubbed pls


----------



## Edzers

Sparkanine said:


> Rip.
> 
> You haven't seen the last of it.



ofc not.

not in a looooooooong time.


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


>



more like ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> more like ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Y'all need Jeebus.


----------



## Stepheroo

DEVIN, STAY IN YOUR OWN SHOW PLEASE.


----------



## Beary

lynn105 said:


> more like ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



I be like
( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
She be like
( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
You be like
( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

 IT HAD TO BE DONE


----------



## Edzers

Stepheroo said:


> View attachment 60612
> 
> View attachment 60613
> 
> View attachment 60614
> 
> 
> DEVIN, STAY IN YOUR OWN SHOW PLEASE.







i see what you did there


----------



## Stepheroo

Edzers said:


> i see what you did there



He just wants to swim with the other boys.




View attachment 60615


----------



## Alice

Stepheroo said:


> He just wants to swim with the other boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60615



He's commanding you to swim with him.


----------



## Edzers

Stepheroo said:


> He just wants to swim with the other boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60615



if he does this will happen


----------



## Aradai

I'm gonna stay out of this again...


----------



## Stepheroo

Sparkanine said:


> I'm gonna stay out of this again...



I was just gonna post those two things, because I already had them on my desktop. I'm not searching for anything.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

.......
Is sad that I'm the normal one here =/


----------



## Zura

Did you post mine yet? Its soo amazing!


----------



## Miharu

You're gallery is superb! > w<b I love seeing your work!


----------



## WonderK

@Vaati: I haven't posted my first months worth of works in my gallery.

@Miharu: Thank you.


----------



## WonderK

New requested works:
_
Requested by Gregriii






Requested by Sojin





Requested by Fuzzling





Requested by MrKisstoefur








_​


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> New requested works:
> _
> Requested by Gregriii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Sojin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Fuzzling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by MrKisstoefur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​



laughs omfg goddamn filenames
I LOVE THE GROOT ONE
and sojin's
ofc i love all of them but i can play favorites from time to time


----------



## Capella

WonderK said:


> New requested works:
> _
> Requested by Gregriii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Sojin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Fuzzling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by MrKisstoefur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​



ahh oh my god groot is hella amaze 8)


----------



## WonderK

Groot tag is my heavy effect at work. Give me great high quality renders and I can work my wonderous magic on it.


----------



## Beary

"I AM GROOT"
I think I've died


----------



## Aradai

Beary said:


> "I AM GROOT"
> I think I've died



*We are Groot.*


----------



## Beary

Sparkanine said:


> *We are Groot.*


----------



## WonderK

Two new requested tags:
_
Requested by Pandapool





Requested by Horus 



_​


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Two new requested tags:
> _
> Requested by Pandapool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Horus
> 
> 
> 
> _​



I approve of the file names.


----------



## Stepheroo

It would suck to be stabbed by any sword, imo.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Two new requested tags:
> _
> Requested by Pandapool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Horus
> 
> 
> 
> _​



Stabby stab stab stab.
Ah, I can't wait to come home to fresh file names.


----------



## Shirohibiki

love em! horus's especially!


----------



## Miharu

WonderK said:


> Two new requested tags:
> _
> Requested by Pandapool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Horus
> 
> 
> 
> _​



They look amazing! I really love Cry's sig! > w<b Omega good job!


----------



## Aradai

Miharu said:


> They look amazing! I really love Cry's sig! > w<b Omega good job!



Jeez I knew it was familiar! I haven't watched Cry in months ;-;


----------



## Miharu

Sparkanine said:


> Jeez I knew it was familiar! I haven't watched Cry in months ;-;


 Haha I normally don't watch Cry XD I only recognized him because my friend is obsessed with him, also there's a text in there that says "Cry" ;D


----------



## WonderK

My new GFX shop update graphic:






My new GFX shop style example graphics:

Heavy effect





Render used





Stock used





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Special effect





Render used





Stock used





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Smudge





Render used




- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Splatter





Render used





Stock used




- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Vectors





Render used



​


----------



## Beary

*pokes Devin*

I see shiro's name in therrrreee next to yourssss


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> *pokes Devin*
> 
> I see shiro's name in therrrreee next to yourssss



You read it. Rethink your life.


----------



## BerryPop

I'm going to try to read that. Most of it.
Some of it is too small.


----------



## Stepheroo

Hey I'm in there. Didn't think I would be. AHUR. I saw the SOTW subliminal message too. Hahaha.


----------



## Beary

*whispers*
I SEE MY NAAAME


----------



## Stepheroo

AND OMFG LOL "FELIX IS STILL BANNED"


----------



## BerryPop

Stepheroo said:


> Hey I'm in there. Didn't think I would be. AHUR. I saw the SOTW subliminal message too. Hahaha.



Yeah, i saw that.
Some of those lines are hilarious, like 


Spoiler:  i put this in spoilers



"You turned your head to read this."
"Eren got his face stomped by this boot."
"It only took me 4 hours to make this." (applause)
"This is called typography if you were wondering."


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Mehhhhh I'm never in this stuff
.....it is super cool do


----------



## WonderK

@BerryPop: You caught that?

@Stepheroo: Couldn't resist putting that somewhere.


----------



## BerryPop

WonderK said:


> @BerryPop: You caught that?
> 
> @Stepheroo: Couldn't resist putting that somewhere.



Yeah, i zoomed in to read the text.


----------



## WonderK

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Mehhhhh I'm never in this stuff
> .....it is super cool do



I knew I forgot someone. I'll add you into it somewhere in a bit.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> I knew I forgot someone. I'll add you into it somewhere in a bit.



hehehehe thanks K!
*hugs* you're the best


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> @Stepheroo: Couldn't resist putting that somewhere.



I only noticed it cuz I had finished reading the SOTW thing and BAM there it was and I died. Bye Felix!


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> You read it. Rethink your life.



does this mean i have to rethink my life too

also loving those new examples!! theyre gorgeous ahhh *0*


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> does this mean i have to rethink my life too
> 
> also loving those new examples!! theyre gorgeous ahhh *0*



Thanks. And yes.


----------



## BungoTheElf

AWW YEAH I SEE MY USERNAME B^)))))))))))))))))))


"eren got his face stomped on by this boot"


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Thanks. And yes.



darnit. rethinking my life always ends up the same because i never change
lmfao ur a QT <33


----------



## Stepheroo

lynn105 said:


> AWW YEAH I SEE MY USERNAME B^)))))))))))))))))))
> 
> 
> "eren got his face stomped on by this boot"



oh wow the party arrived


----------



## Beary

lynn105 said:


> AWW YEAH I SEE MY USERNAME B^)))))))))))))))))))
> 
> 
> "eren got his face stomped on by this boot"



I read it as "devin got his face stomped on by this boot"
oops *runs awayyyy~*


----------



## Cam1

I see my name!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Stepheroo said:


> oh wow the party arrived









time to read it all  and not rethink my life


----------



## Stepheroo

lynn105 said:


> time to read it all  and not rethink my life



#same


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> I read it as "devin got his face stomped on by this boot"
> oops *runs awayyyy~*







That's me chasing after you.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> That's me chasing after you.



....
well is was nice knowing you Beary!


----------



## Cam1

Bye Beary! *waves* It was nice meeting and role playing with you!


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> That's me chasing after you.



I'll distract him.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> That's me chasing after you.


----------



## Cam1

Stepheroo said:


>


......BAHAHAH


----------



## Beary

Stepheroo said:


> I'll distract him.



holy
I thought I posted that and I started laughing so hard


----------



## WonderK

Me chasing Beary and Stepheroo





​


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Me chasing Beary and Stepheroo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Cam1

WonderK catching Beary, and Steph's look of anger


----------



## BerryPop

oh this is hilarious... XD


----------



## Stepheroo

Nah I'd just be like "oh"


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Beary

PokeCam420 said:


> WonderK catching Beary, and Steph's look of anger



Okay that's just cruel


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

.........
I don't even..........


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK  looking at new more requests when he has a lot of them:


----------



## Beary

>watches AOT for the first time
>Sees Eren's eyes dilate
>Falls out of chair

seriously tho he looks so creepy


----------



## BerryPop

Can we please have a render of levi's face to photoshop onto these scenes from movies?


----------



## Stepheroo

BerryPop said:


> Can we please have a render of levi's face to photoshop onto these scenes from movies?



You can find renders of Levi's face in Google. And we don't need to clog this 24/7 with pics and gifs. Every now and then doesn't seem to bother him, but constantly can and will get very annoying.

But yeah, Google has a crap ton of Levi renders. He's taken over the internets.


----------



## Aradai

Woah, woah, woah. What has been going on in the few hours that I was gone? I missed this again, didn't I?


----------



## WonderK

Tag I randomly did:





​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Tag I randomly did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That looks awesome! I like the light effects.


----------



## Swiftstream

WonderK said:


> Tag I randomly did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Looks amazing


----------



## Shirohibiki

haha holy **** what did i miss

also thats beautiful <3 the lighting mhhgfhf <333


----------



## Stepheroo

Stepheroo said:


> I'll distract him.



you missed this

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Tag I randomly did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



is that heavy effects?


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> you missed this
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> is that heavy effects?



Yeah.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Yeah.



Noiiiice.


----------



## BerryPop

I still can't find a transparent render of Levi's head. Maybe we should make a new thread for this?


----------



## WonderK

BerryPop said:


> I still can't find a transparent render of Levi's head. Maybe we should make a new thread for this?



No.


----------



## BerryPop

Doesn't it Bother you to have us spam your thread like that?
(We could make a group, but that will never get restocked.)


----------



## WonderK

BerryPop said:


> Doesn't it Bother you to have us spam your thread like that?
> (We could make a group, but that will never get restocked.)



Not really. It's one of the reasons why I opened a gallery. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

New requested pieces:

_Requested by PokeCam420





Requested by Mario





Requested by BerryPop 





Requested by Kitanii





Requested by Swiftstream





Requested by Improv



_​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Not really. It's one of the reasons why I opened a gallery.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> New requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by PokeCam420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by BerryPop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Kitanii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Swiftstream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Improv
> 
> 
> 
> _​



I feel you, bro. 
*So many provocative Asuka renders.*


----------



## Stepheroo

Bravely Default doeeeeee.


----------



## Aradai

Stepheroo said:


> Bravely Default doeeeeee.



I have yet to play it ;-;


----------



## Stepheroo

Sparkanine said:


> I have yet to play it ;-;



GIRL WAT. *hasn't even finished it, bcuz things got in the way and it's really long but good* hnnng


----------



## WonderK

Forgot to cut out the white spec in the "A" in Bravely Default. Heh.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Forgot to cut out the white spec in the "A" in Bravely Default. Heh.



OH LOL I JUST SAW THAT HAHA


----------



## BerryPop

Now I'm wondering what it says above meta knight


----------



## Shirohibiki

im lauhging so hard over the text below metaknight
they look lovely as always 

- - - Post Merge - - -

asUNA AND HER DAMN PANTIES LMFAO
oh my god devin jfcdklgf


----------



## WonderK

@BerryPop: It's gibberish.

@Shirohibiki: What about the SAO file name??????????


----------



## Aradai

You can't believe the amount of booty I have to go through to find some good renders of females, man.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> @BerryPop: It's gibberish.
> 
> @Shirohibiki: What about the SAO file name??????????



haahahahahah i CANT STOP LAUGHING my sides hurt omfg


----------



## Cam1

Sparkanine said:


> You can't believe the amount of booty I have to go through to find some good renders of females, man.


Me aswell.


----------



## Aradai

PokeCam420 said:


> Me aswell.



I wanted a Juri Han render before. I am not going back there.


----------



## Cam1

Sparkanine said:


> I wanted a Juri Han render before. I am not going back there.



Same with me and Kyouko Kirigiri....


----------



## Beary

PokeCam420 said:


> Same with me and Kyouko Kirigiri....



srsly?
That one's easy to find. xP


----------



## Mario.

Shirohibiki said:


> haahahahahah i CANT STOP LAUGHING my sides hurt omfg



I also laughed LAMO


----------



## Cam1

Beary said:


> srsly?
> That one's easy to find. xP


Yeah, but I had to scroll through three pages of booty art before I found one I liked.


----------



## Beary

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah, but I had to scroll through three pages of booty art before I found one I liked.



o
well then
( your text is hurting my eyes ;-; )


----------



## Stepheroo

What's wrong with booty?









Spoiler: it gets graphic











ok yeah, i'm getting a gfx sig with that pic in the spoiler in it one day. i may even order it now omg this is like a whole new me


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> What's wrong with booty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it gets graphic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok yeah, i'm getting a gfx sig with that pic in the spoiler in it one day. i may even order it now omg this is like a whole new me



I will deny that if you try to request that in my shop. I'll also proceed to stomp down said request like this:


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> I will deny that if you try to request that in my shop. I'll also proceed to stomp down said request like this:



omg why the text was gonna be "but butts are just butts"


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stepheroo said:


> What's wrong with booty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it gets graphic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok yeah, i'm getting a gfx sig with that pic in the spoiler in it one day. i may even order it now omg this is like a whole new me



that is one hella nice booty


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> that is one hella nice booty



ISN'T IT, THOUGH?!


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> that is one hella nice booty


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


>



so is that a yes face to the request? ok thx will save it


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> so is that a yes face to the request? ok thx will save it



Just because I won't do your request doesn't mean I don't appreciate good booty.


----------



## Gregriii

Sparkanine said:


> A brat.



A brat is...


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> A brat is...



Are you trying to say you don't know what brat means, or what? You are not being clear.


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> A brat is...



Yeah, I'd rather not speak about him.


----------



## Stepheroo

Sparkanine said:


> Yeah, I'd rather not speak about him.



i'm totally idiot


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> A brat is...



Felix was a user that was banned from my shop. He was extremely rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## Gregriii

Stepheroo said:


> Are you trying to say you don't know what brat means, or what? You are not being clear.



Idk what is D: And, why (Sparkanine) you don't want to speak? I want to know more about DD:


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Felix was a user that was banned from my shop. He was extremely rude and inconsiderate.



Time to dig around in your shop and find him


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> Felix was a user that was banned from my shop. He was extremely rude and inconsiderate.



Oh, thanks! I want to find his posts (I'm very curious xd) Who knows his user?


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> Idk what is D: And, why (Sparkanine) you don't want to speak? I want to know more about DD:



Don't pressure her to talk about it. It's not a huge deal, so there's not much to know. Just that he is banned for being rude, like WonderK said.


----------



## Beary

Gregriii said:


> Idk what is D: And, why (Sparkanine) you don't want to speak? I want to know more about DD:



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/brat


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> Oh, thanks! I want to find his posts (I'm very curious xd) Who knows his user?



Why? It's over. He was banned from TBT as well. No need to drag it back up unless you like chasing drama, I know there are people like that, nng.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Gregriii said:


> Idk what is D: And, why (Sparkanine) you don't want to speak? I want to know more about DD:



brat
noun
noun: brat; plural noun: brats

    a child, typically a badly behaved one.
    synonyms:	badly behaved child, spoiled child

as devin said, someone who was very rude and inconsiderate and harrassed a lot of us.


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> Idk what is D: And, why (Sparkanine) you don't want to speak? I want to know more about DD:



Honestly, I'm a bit scared after the the words he said to me.


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh, and if you REALLY want to go see what happened, just search the name in the other thread.


----------



## Stepheroo




----------



## WonderK

Let me save you the trouble: Page 114~119. 

He also attacked several of my friends on their profiles. He even made another account with the username "ceasar" or something like that to request more graphics from me.


----------



## Aradai

Stepheroo said:


>



*STEPH.*


----------



## Stepheroo

Sparkanine said:


> *STEPH.*



*YES, TIFF?*


----------



## Gregriii

THIS SEEMS VERY, VERY INTERESTING. Now I go.


----------



## Aradai

Stepheroo said:


> *YES, TIFF?*



*STAAAAAHP.*


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> Let me save you the trouble: Page 114~119.



Thank you Wonder... senpai (?) xd


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> THIS SEEMS VERY, VERY INTERESTING. Now I go.



........................... k bye

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> *STAAAAAHP.*



*NTY.*


----------



## Aradai

1,000+ posts! Dang.


----------



## Gregriii

Nevermind, I'm sorry.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Gregriii said:


> WHAT HAPPENS WITH THAT BOY ._.
> 
> "WonderK
> Next time when you make this avatar, do a GOOOOOODD ass job on it, spend atleast a few days on it
> 
> I'll award you with a special game on steam, (totally not dark souls 2, maybe)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll give you dark souls 2 if you bust ass on this avatar bud."



im p sure we dont want to relive this. like,
i
? /// pls no


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> WHAT HAPPENS WITH THAT BOY ._.
> 
> "WonderK
> Next time when you make this avatar, do a GOOOOOODD ass job on it, spend atleast a few days on it
> 
> I'll award you with a special game on steam, (totally not dark souls 2, maybe)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll give you dark souls 2 if you bust ass on this avatar bud."



What is the LITERAL point of bringing this back up? You decided to look it up because you apparently like to read about confrontation, but don't bring it back up. Good grief, just stop.


----------



## WonderK

You guys can re-read what happened but don't *actually talk *about it. Especially in my gallery.


----------



## Aradai

Here is for anyone who would like to see. But for the love of Levi's stare, *please* don't talk about it to me.


----------



## Gregriii

Oh, okay sorry, I didn't thought that that was a very big problem >.< That never happened. 

To change theme...







BobxLevi the most fetichist love in the world >.< IT'S SUGOI, ISN'T?


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> Oh, okay sorry, I didn't thought that that was a very big problem >.< That never happened.
> 
> To change theme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobxLevi the most fetichist love in the world >.< IT'S SUGOI, ISN'T?



No.


----------



## WonderK

Chatter has gone a bit too far guys. Let's keep it on topic (which is GFX by the way).


----------



## Gregriii

Stepheroo said:


> No.



But you can feel the love D:


----------



## BerryPop

We all know that photoshopping mustaches onto video game characters is the best way to change the topic.
(Yes, i am currently working on that.)


----------



## Gregriii

Oww, I'm sorry, It's my fault >.<  So, this is about GFX so... how you can make transparent a part of a picture that has degradate?


----------



## Mayor Lark

Gregriii said:


> Oww, I'm sorry, It's my fault >.<  So, this is about GFX so... how you can make transparent a part of a picture that has degradate?



Do you mean a _gradient_? Because, if so, that is very difficult, if not impossible and not worthwhile to do.


----------



## Gregriii

Mayor Lark said:


> Do you mean a _gradient_? Because, if so, that is very difficult, if not impossible and not worthwhile to do.



Yup, Gradient.


----------



## WonderK

History of my update graphics. 
















Huge difference between the 2nd and 3rd. Heh. 

4/5 stars now. I can't. It's too much.​


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> History of my update graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge difference between the 2nd and 3rd. Heh.
> 
> 4/5 stars now. I can't. It's too much.​



i will someday find were my name is there ...
someday!


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> 4/5 stars now. I can't. It's too much.​



pls don't faint.


----------



## WonderK

@Crazy-Gamer: Haven't added you in it. Been too busy lately. I'll find time. Don't worry.

@Stepheroo: As if.


----------



## Zanessa

I just made it 5/5 ^_^


----------



## WonderK

ZanessaGaily said:


> I just made it 5/5 ^_^









But yeah. I'm thinking about making a new style for my GFX shop. It'll be "typography". It's essentially what my new update graphic is, but on a smaller scale. What do you guys think?


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> But yeah. I'm thinking about making a new style for my GFX shop. It'll be "typography". It's essentially what my new update graphic is, but on a smaller scale. What do you guys think?



I really, really, like it. I love those kind of gfx.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> @Crazy-Gamer: Haven't added you in it. Been too busy lately. I'll find time. Don't worry.
> 
> @Stepheroo: As if.



oh don't worry too much 
I'm just glad you toke the time to make it


----------



## WonderK

Added you in.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> Added you in.



I MADE IT IN
*victory dance*


----------



## Shirohibiki

typography is always sexy, i approve of this idea


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> typography is always sexy, i approve of this idea



Not as sexy as you. Alright. I'll try to make a tag out of it.


----------



## London

WonderK said:


> ​



When I saw my name, hehe





I really like it though! Ooh, it would look awesome as a shop banner - if you add it as an option I would totally buy one as a banner for when I re-vamp mine  I've always loved how typography looks.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Not as sexy as you.



omg like can you not?


----------



## Zanessa

Oh yes, typography would be amazing. :'D


----------



## WonderK

@London: Yeah. It would be available for banners, wallpapers, signatures, and avatars.

@Stepheroo: You've quoted something but I can't see it?


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Not as sexy as you.



OMG
LIKE
CAN
YOU
NOT
????


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> OMG
> LIKE
> CAN
> YOU
> NOT
> ????



That's some small text. I can't read it.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

ZanessaGaily said:


> Oh yes, typography would be amazing. :'D



indeed it wound 
but most things K makes look amazing


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Not





WonderK said:


> AS





WonderK said:


> SEXY





WonderK said:


> AS





WonderK said:


> YOU.




LOOK WHAT YOU MAKE ME RESORT TO.


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> LOOK WHAT YOU MAKE ME RESORT TO.



Oh. Alright. Got it.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Oh. Alright. Got it.



*brb sobbing*


----------



## Beary

I am amused by this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Oh. Alright. Got it.


----------



## London

WonderK, breaking hearts since 2013


----------



## Beary

Like it says in the tags

WonderK crushes childhoodshearts


----------



## WonderK

How am I crushing hearts!?


----------



## Stepheroo

Wait, what? Lol. Idk where this convo went to, I just wanted him to acknowledge his comment.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> How am I crushing hearts!?



Question Google, not me c:
boys are so bad at girls omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> Wait, what? Lol. Idk where this convo went to, I just wanted him to acknowledge his comment.



Wonderoo


----------



## Aradai

Typography, eh? (Canada vacation is impacting me and I haven't even stayed for more than a day)
That would look hella. I might get a lot of quotes though. Maaaaaybe one with my name idk. But its a pretty cool idea.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Typography, eh? (Canada vacation is impacting me and I haven't even stayed for more than a day)
> That would look hella. I might get a lot of quotes though. Maaaaaybe one with my name idk. But its a pretty cool idea.



Quotes are what make typography. Bring on the quotes.


----------



## Stepheroo

I would order a typography sig that has a lot of butt quotes on it


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> I would order a typography sig that has a lot of butt quotes on it



And I wouldn't deny it.


----------



## Aradai

Beary said:


> Like it says in the tags
> 
> WonderK crushes childhoodshearts


Hey, I added that tag because Devin literally crushed my childhood.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Stepheroo said:


> I would order a typography sig that has a lot of butt quotes on it



I'm guessing one would be "lemme cup ur butt plsplspls"  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎



WonderK said:


> And I wouldn't deny it.




DEVIN ALWAYS LOVIN THE BOOTY


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Quotes are what make typography. Bring on the quotes.


*PREPARE YOURSELF FOR THE SONG LYRICS AND CHEESY ****, GUYS, CAUSE THATS WHAT IM GETTING.*


----------



## Stepheroo

Sparkanine said:


> *PREPARE YOURSELF FOR THE SONG LYRICS AND CHEESY ****, GUYS, CAUSE THATS WHAT IM GETTING.*


----------



## Aradai

Stepheroo said:


>


I am sorry in advance to anyone who gags at my quotes.


----------



## Stepheroo

Sparkanine said:


> I am sorry in advance to anyone who gags at my quotes.



lolololol it's ok cuz ur a qt


----------



## BungoTheElf

Sparkanine said:


> I am sorry in advance to anyone who gags at my quotes.



rip in peace everyone

JK


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

quotes? Well I live by one term 
The more you the less you care!
is helpful during life trust me


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Not as sexy as you. Alright. I'll try to make a tag out of it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I am always out of the loop on this thread ;_; lol. Maybe I don't want to be in it though O_O


----------



## WonderK

New requested tags:

_Requested by Serenderpity





Requested by Shirohibiki





Requested by bot



_

About the typography style. Yeah. Not going to do it. It takes me way too long to produce a tag. It took me over an hour to produce a simple tag. The typography style is really cool, but it's too time consuming to be worth my time. Sorry guys. 

@Shirohibiki






​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> About the typography style. Yeah. Not going to do it. It takes me way too long to produce a tag. It took me over an hour to produce a simple tag. The typography style is really cool, but it's too time consuming to be worth my time. Sorry guys.
> ​


It's alright. You do enough things anyway. Now everyone is saved from me haha.


----------



## Gregriii

I can't understand how you made that signatures. You can make EVERYTHING. But I doon't understand Why u do it free, you will be rich .-., but that says that u are a very nice person!


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> I can't understand how you made that signatures. You can make EVERYTHING. But I doon't understand Why u do it free, you will be rich .-., but that says that u are a very nice person!


Well, a lot of us tip him anyway, so there's that. Also, he charges for banners and such.


----------



## Gregriii

Sparkanine said:


> Well, a lot of us tip him anyway, so there's that. Also, he charges for banners and such.



But only a few people want banners D:


----------



## London

WonderK said:


> About the typography style. Yeah. Not going to do it. It takes me way too long to produce a tag. It took me over an hour to produce a simple tag. The typography style is really cool, but it's too time consuming to be worth my time. Sorry guys.
> ​



Totally understandable, you have your hands full as it is!


----------



## Beary

YASSSS

SHIROK IS REALL


----------



## Cam1

YASSSSSSSSSSSS SHIROK FOREVS


----------



## Zanessa

Ah, it's fine! You already do so much for us, WonderK. ;A;


----------



## Jamborenium

These are hella rad yo
I envy peeps who can make good graphic umu


----------



## f11

Gregriii said:


> I can't understand how you made that signatures. You can make EVERYTHING. But I doon't understand Why u do it free, you will be rich .-., but that says that u are a very nice person!


He's too kind.


----------



## Horus

Gregriii said:


> I can't understand how you made that signatures. You can make EVERYTHING. But I doon't understand Why u do it free, you will be rich .-., but that says that u are a very nice person!



*looks at the 16k bells* ...rrrrriiiiggght.

Pretty sure he said he's doing it for practice


----------



## WonderK

@Gregriii: Well, as Sparkanine said, I do get tips. And I like being a nice guy. Heh. 

@kayocalypse: Thank you.

@Horus: Not for practice. It's just a hobby.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> New requested tags:
> 
> _Requested by Serenderpity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Shirohibiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by bot
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> About the typography style. Yeah. Not going to do it. It takes me way too long to produce a tag. It took me over an hour to produce a simple tag. The typography style is really cool, but it's too time consuming to be worth my time. Sorry guys.
> 
> @Shirohibiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



smooches <3 
aLSO THE FILENAME OF MINE IM LAUGHING.........freya does have that predatory look in her eyes doesnt she omfg im laff 10/10
its a shame about the typography, but completely understandable uvu <3


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> smooches <3
> aLSO THE FILENAME OF MINE IM LAUGHING.........freya does have that predatory look in her eyes doesnt she omfg im laff 10/10
> its a shame about the typography, but completely understandable uvu <3



I seriously want to do it but it's way too time consuming. I spend about 20~30 minutes max on any tag I do. Typography? It's a static 1 hour ~ 1 hour 1/2. No matter what your skill level is. I wish it didn't take that long. I don't know. I'll try to fiddle around a bit and maybe try to change it up a bit so it doesn't take me as long. Thing is, that will actually take away from the style and I don't want to do that. I'll try to figure something out.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> I seriously want to do it but it's way too time consuming. I spend about 20~30 minutes max on any tag I do. Typography? It's a static 1 hour ~ 1 hour 1/2. No matter what your skill level is. I wish it didn't take that long. I don't know. I'll try to fiddle around a bit and maybe try to change it up a bit so it doesn't take me as long. Thing is, that will actually take away from the style and I don't want to do that. I'll try to figure something out.



ahh, well, heres an idea: perhaps charge for typography ones? i know you dont like to, but SINCE it takes so much time, thats always an option O:


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh, well, heres an idea: perhaps charge for typography ones? i know you dont like to, but SINCE it takes so much time, thats always an option O:



Thing is: It's just text.

ANYONE can do it as long as you have 300+ fonts in your photo editing program. It's something I shouldn't be able to charge for.


----------



## Gregriii

Can I re request or it hasn't been 72h? I really don't know it xd


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> Can I re request or it hasn't been 72h? I really don't know it xd



You can now.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Thing is: It's just text.
> 
> ANYONE can do it as long as you have 300+ fonts in your photo editing program. It's something I shouldn't be able to charge for.



hmm... ): idk then. maybe limited offer??? maybe be picky with them and do ones you REALLY want to? idk


----------



## WonderK

New requested tags:

_Requested by Kazunari 





Requested by lynn105





Requested by ZanessaGaily 





Requested by Sparkanine 





Requested by C r y s t a l 





Requested by Kawaii Cupcakes 





Requested by Gregriii 





Requested by Elov



_

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Typography Style Example*





Renders won't be allowed when requesting this type of style (that's why it took me so damn long). Signatures of this style will be allowed to be 500x200 instead of my max 500x150. 
​


----------



## Stepheroo

will you srsly deny my sig with the butt render? *cry*


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> will you srsly deny my sig with the butt render? *cry*



Yes.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> New requested tags:
> 
> _Requested by Kazunari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by lynn105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by ZanessaGaily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Sparkanine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by C r y s t a l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Kawaii Cupcakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Gregriii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Elov
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> *Typography Style Example*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renders won't be allowed when requesting this type of style (that's why it took me so damn long). Signatures of this style will be allowed to be 500x200 instead of my max 500x150.
> ​



"make a family already" jesus chirstkjd skdfgfd
ALSO YAY, EXCITEMENT
i wouldnt know what to get but yeah i still like it


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Yes.



That's so disheartening.


----------



## WonderK

@Shirohibiki: Knew you'd comment about it. 

@Stepheroo: I don't do any forms of nudity. Period.


----------



## WonderK

Did this while watching anime:




​


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Did this while watching anime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



nice, love it! love the art and everything  splendid tag~


----------



## Stepheroo

Hm, good point. (Honestly didn't even think about it being nudity, just cuz it's a butt, but now that you say it I guess that is nudity. LMFAO)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll find a fully-clothed butt.


----------



## WonderK

@Shirohibki: Thanks. I can also use it in place of saying "!@#$ you". Heh.

@Stepheroo: Clothed butt? Clothed booty? Excellent.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Stepheroo said:


> Hm, good point. (Honestly didn't even think about it being nudity, just cuz it's a butt, but now that you say it I guess that is nudity. LMFAO)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll find a fully-clothed butt.



Why do you want one witha butt anyw-oh wait....I'm talking to Stepheroo 
NEVER MIND!


----------



## Stepheroo

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Why do you want one witha butt anyw-oh wait....I'm talking to Stepheroo
> NEVER MIND!



I ain't even offended about this. *hairflip*


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Stepheroo said:


> I ain't even offended about this. *hairflip*



did that sound mean? sorrrysorrysorrysorry
But not a lot of people like booty like you


----------



## Stepheroo

Crazy-Gamer said:


> did that sound mean? sorrrysorrysorrysorry
> But not a lot of people like booty like you



Lolol no you're good I was joking around. And I do like the booty, it's true.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Crazy-Gamer said:


> did that sound mean? sorrrysorrysorrysorry
> But not a lot of people like booty like you



actually youd be surprised, TONS of people like the booty
i prefer boobs
but yk

ALSO I WANT A MILLION OF THOSE TYPOGRAPHY TAGS 
-SMOKES CIGAR- AND PICUTRES OF SPIDERMAN


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> actually youd be surprised, TONS of people like the booty
> i prefer boobs
> but yk
> 
> ALSO I WANT A MILLION OF THOSE TYPOGRAPHY TAGS
> -SMOKES CIGAR- AND PICUTRES OF SPIDERMAN








But yeah. Request whatever. Heh.


----------



## Stepheroo

For me it's totally cute butt > boobs. Maybe it's just cuz my lack of butt causes me to yearn for others'. *sob*


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> But yeah. Request whatever. Heh.



THANK U 4 PIX OF SPIDERMAN
omfg i dont even know what to request for one of those honestly/// i know what my next one will be but after that ?????
inb4 love quotes like kill my gay ass why am i so sappy


----------



## WonderK

My new bump graphic:






I'm probably never going to use this in the museum section. I only recall having to bump my GFX shop and gallery like... once or twice? Heh. I'll mainly be using this in the TBT Marketplace forum (Setting up a wallpaper and banner shop there). ​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Banner for my.... Banner and Wallpaper shop in the TBT Marketplace forum






And yeah. It's just an edited version of the original from my GFX shop.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Banner for my.... Banner and Wallpaper shop in the TBT Marketplace forum






And yeah. It's just an edited version of the original from my GFX shop.​


----------



## WonderK

Banner example for my shop in the TBT Marketplace forum




​


----------



## WonderK

Hey. I actually used it for my gallery.​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Hey. I actually used it for my gallery.​



Ahem. Mister, I'm forced to read this text. So that means we're all supposed to rethink our lives.

EDIT: Now when I'm bored here, I can just count on this banner. Jesus it's too witty for me.


----------



## BungoTheElf

NO ONE RETHINK THEIR LIVES 

WE CAN DO THIS REVOLUTION AGAINST DEVIN 

*READ ALL THE TEXT*


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> NO ONE RETHINK THEIR LIVES
> 
> WE CAN DO THIS REVOLUTION AGAINST DEVIN
> 
> *READ ALL THE TEXT*



Lynn, what are you doing?


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Lynn, what are you doing?



she's being lynn


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> ​


----------



## BerryPop

You could make a typography thing of random thing's we have said in these threads.


----------



## Beary

BerryPop said:


> You could make a typography thing of random thing's we have said in these threads.



I approve of this idea
" WonderK Gallery Thread Quotes 2014 "


----------



## WonderK

BerryPop said:


> You could make a typography thing of random thing's we have said in these threads.



Typography takes a long time to do. I have no interest in doing that.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Typography takes a long time to do. I have no interest in doing that.



D':
Sadness
I totally understand tho


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> D':
> Sadness
> I totally understand tho



Heh. Seriously. My update and bump graphics both took me about 8 hours in total to make. That's a lot of time.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Heh. Seriously. My update and bump graphics both took me about 8 hours in total to make. That's a lot of time.



HOLY
okay I DEFINITELY understand now


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Shirohibiki said:


>



OH JUST MAKE OUT ALREADY!


----------



## WonderK

WonderK said:


> Banner example for my shop in the TBT Marketplace forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Self bumping this because no on commented on it.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> Self bumping this because no on commented on it.



Looks toxic 
In a good way


----------



## WonderK

Requested by bird in my wallpaper and banner shop in the TBTB marketplace forum



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

Crazy-Gamer said:


> OH JUST MAKE OUT ALREADY!



IT STARTLED ME
and gave me dokis

also those new banners are looking great c:


----------



## Stepheroo

so much doki that i missed when getting all my hair chopped off wowwoowowowoowoww

and those are nice, Wonder, I may order a banner sometime sooooon <3


----------



## WonderK

Made an avatar + banner set of Hatsune Miku giving you the finger. 











Deciding if this should be my new avatar and signature. ​


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> Lynn, what are you doing?



starting a revolution

AND YES MAKE YOUR SIG AND AVA MIKU BC HELL YES WHY NOT 

also i see shirok


----------



## Stepheroo

lynn105 said:


> also i see shirok


----------



## Shirohibiki

lynn105 said:


> starting a revolution
> 
> AND YES MAKE YOUR SIG AND AVA MIKU BC HELL YES WHY NOT
> 
> also i see shirok



tAHT ****ING GIF AMAzING

@devin sure why the hell not lmao


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> tAHT ****ING GIF AMAzING
> 
> @devin sure why the hell not lmao



That's the gif I posted when the SOTW vote thread had 55 - 2 votes and it was official it was going to happen.


----------



## Stepheroo

GIF DIDN;T WORK OPOPS


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> That's the gif I posted when the SOTW vote thread had 55 - 2 votes and it was official it was going to happen.



no wonder i recognized it

look i have the memory of a goldfish ok


----------



## Beary

Shirohibiki said:


> no wonder i recognized it
> 
> look i have the memory of a goldfish ok



that's an urban legend by the way <3

Devin - DO IT


----------



## WonderK

Some new requested signatures

_Requested by Sid2125 






Requested by Capella





Requested by Tiger Balloon





Requested by Horus_



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Some new requested signatures
> 
> _Requested by Sid2125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Capella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Tiger Balloon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Horus_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



oooh, they all look fantastic! my appreciation for gfx work has gone up by like 1 million  because i probably never realized how hard it was lmfao


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> oooh, they all look fantastic! my appreciation for gfx work has gone up by like 1 million  because i probably never realized how hard it was lmfao



Practice makes perfect, Nikki. You can't do GFX. I can't draw. Me and you should do a collab. Yes. YES!


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Practice makes perfect, Nikki. You can't do GFX. I can't draw. Me and you should do a collab. Yes. YES!



yeah we could collab if i ever lined/colored gee thatd be nice


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah we could collab if i ever lined/colored gee thatd be nice



Line and color it then.


----------



## Bird

Keep up with the good work man! Going to teach myself how to properly use Adobe Photoshop. :>


----------



## WonderK

Two banners requested in my banner and wallpaper shop in the TBT Marketplace forum

_Requested by bird





Requested by Swiftstream




_​




Bird said:


> Keep up with the good work man! Going to teach myself how to properly use Adobe Photoshop. :>



Excellent. Looking forward to your turnouts.​


----------



## Bird

WonderK said:


> Two banners requested in my banner and wallpaper shop in the TBT Marketplace forum
> 
> _Requested by bird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Swiftstream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. Looking forward to your turnouts.​



Forgot to say this, but... *BOOBIES.*


----------



## Shirohibiki

Bird said:


> Forgot to say this, but... *BOOBIES.*



hOYL **** IM SHRIEKING
WHAT A GOOD ****IGN BANNER
"A hungry young booby" IM LOSING IT IM 12 YEARS OLD I S2g FUCRFJKDGFKJL


----------



## Miharu

Your GFX are seriously amazing, I can't stop staring at them. Keep up the great work! >w < Always looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## WonderK

Miharu said:


> Your GFX are seriously amazing, I can't stop staring at them. Keep up the great work! >w < Always looking forward to seeing more of your work!



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## WonderK

Requested by ZanessaGaily in my wallpaper and banner shop in the TBT Marketplace forum



​


----------



## WonderK

Signature requested by Mario



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

ahhh, loving those two!! really fantastic, i adore the way youre using splatter lately~~~


----------



## WonderK

I know right? I'm actually getting a bit addicted to it. 

Banner requested by Kairi-Kitten in my banner and wallpaper shop in the TBT Marketplace forum



​


----------



## BungoTheElf

i'm so tempted to buy a banner but i don't even need one 0:

devin what is this sorcery


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> i'm so tempted to buy a banner but i don't even need one 0:
> 
> devin what is this sorcery



Gib meh u TBTB bellz, Lynn.


----------



## Gregriii

You are not Wonder. D: WHAT HAPPENED? DDD: You coud do that:

300 tbt - no waiting
200 tbt - if there are  two days remaining 
100 tbt - day reimaining
50 tbt - 1/2 remaining


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> You are not Wonder. D: WHAT HAPPENED? DDD: You coud do that:
> 
> 300 tbt - no waiting
> 200 tbt - if there are  two days remaining
> 100 tbt - day reimaining
> 50 tbt - 1/2 remaining



Naw. I need break time when it comes to doing sigs. You need to wait 72 hours.


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> Gib meh u TBTB bellz, Lynn.



devin pls

I'm probably gonna get a background though since my laptop's background is boring lol


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> devin pls
> 
> I'm probably gonna get a background though since my laptop's background is boring lol



That's like 200 more TBTB. Heck yes.


----------



## Bird

I wonder if **** and boobies would make a nice background.



Spoiler: Click for NSFW















Seriously though, would the **** make good renders?


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> That's like 200 more TBTB. Heck yes.










Bird said:


> I wonder if **** and boobies would make a nice background.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, would the **** make good renders?



thats a lot of ****


----------



## WonderK

@Bird: No. 

@lynn105:


----------



## Bird

Okay.......


----------



## WonderK

@Bird: Well. OK. If you can actually find clean cut renders of them? Yeah. 

Banner requested by Kairi-Kitten in my wallpaper and banner shop thread in the TBT Marketplace forum



​


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> i'm so tempted to buy a banner but i don't even need one 0:
> 
> devin what is this sorcery


I feel u.

How am I even gonna get the TBT? I always spend it all before I even reach triple digits.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> I feel u.
> 
> How am I even gonna get the TBT? I always spend it all before I even reach triple digits.



It's called Lynn giving you the TBTB monies so you can request one. Duh.


----------



## Stepheroo

ok yeah i totally want a background *cry* i'll go check out the shop


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> ok yeah i totally want a background *cry* i'll go check out the shop



All of you are going to give me your TBTB? Frig yes.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> It's called Lynn giving you the TBTB monies so you can request one. Duh.



True.
She made me buy something from you. She said its that or I get punched ;A;


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> All of you are going to give me your TBTB? Frig yes.



I just gotta go look at the prices, I don't have a whole lot of TBT right meow.


----------



## Bird

WonderK's avatar will force you buy a banner/wallpaper.


----------



## WonderK

Bird said:


> WonderK's avatar will force you buy a banner/wallpaper.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> ...



This is why I love finding renders that make the character look completely different. I get stuff like this.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> This is why I love finding renders that make the character look completely different. I get stuff like this.



I had to blur out "the finger". Heh. And agreed.


----------



## Bird

WonderK said:


> [Image belongs here because too big or whatever]



...

Well, time go buy a banner/wallpaper. "oωo


----------



## WonderK

Bird said:


> ...
> 
> Well, time go buy a banner/wallpaper. "oωo



It worked. Wow.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Hey K nice new avatar and signature 
Guess I can cell you Levi anymore hehehe


----------



## WonderK

Stuff that were requested in my banners and wallpaper shop in the TBT Marketplace forum

_Requested by Gregriii






Requested by Sparkanine:_



​


----------



## WonderK

New stuff:

_Requested by Fuzzling





Requested by PokeCam420





Requested by Music_123 










Requested by MC4pros





Requested by RJtheACPlayer



_​


----------



## Shirohibiki

i love them, like always! especially pokecam's! really liking the side text and stuff uvu and have a nice break <3


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> i love them, like always! especially pokecam's! really liking the side text and stuff uvu and have a nice break <3








Yeah. I will. Thanks, Nikki. 

...

My shop in the TBT Marketplace forum is still opened, though.​


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Yeah. I will. Thanks, Nikki.
> 
> ...
> 
> My shop in the TBT Marketplace forum is still opened, though.​



/snugs
then have a nice sort of break ;P


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> /snugs
> then have a nice sort of break ;P



"sort of" breaks are my fav.


----------



## Aradai

These look great! I like them! Have a good break! And this time, you better follow my method.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Yeah. I will. Thanks, Nikki.
> 
> ...
> 
> My shop in the TBT Marketplace forum is still opened, though.​



I ship it.

Dekki?

Nicken?


----------



## Stepheroo

Beary said:


> I ship it.
> 
> Dekki?
> 
> Nicken?



nty, still shirok.


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> Stuff that were requested in my banners and wallpaper shop in the TBT Marketplace forum
> 
> _Requested by Gregriii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Sparkanine:_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



My face when I see the banner:






Yes, it's me.


----------



## Aradai

My friends were amazed by the last wallpaper you made for me (I feel obligated to pay for that now), so when I go back home, I'm sure they'll be awed again.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> My friends were amazed by the last wallpaper you made for me (I feel obligated to pay for that now), so when I go back home, I'm sure they'll be awed again.



Tiff. You flatter me.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Tiff. You flatter me.



It's true, though! They wanted one, but I apparently can't pay. Heh.


----------



## WonderK

New requested banners:

_Requested by Mario





Requested by Kairi-Kitten_



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

MMMMM dat pokemon one doe
oh hey i finally know what i want a banner for
/toddles off to shop


----------



## Music_123

ooh


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> MMMMM dat pokemon one doe
> oh hey i finally know what i want a banner for
> /toddles off to shop



Gib meh u TBTB plz, Nikki.


----------



## Music_123

oh how i luv this gif


----------



## Aradai

I'm gonna try and save up for a banner for my ACNL shop I'll open up a few months from now. Hopefully I can do it.


----------



## Bird

Sparkanine said:


> I'm gonna try and save up for a banner for my ACNL shop I'll open up a few months from now. Hopefully I can do it.



I cans give you 150 TBT.


----------



## Aradai

Bird said:


> I cans give you 150 TBT.


Bird. Please. No.


----------



## Bird

Sparkanine said:


> Bird. Please. No.



Why not? :>


----------



## Aradai

Bird said:


> Why not? :>


I wanna save for something *myself.*
But thanks for your kind offer.


----------



## Bird

Sparkanine said:


> I wanna save for something *myself.*
> But thanks for your kind offer.



Okay. c:


----------



## WonderK

Did some tweaks to my tag:

Original:





New:





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Banner requested by Bird



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

i feel like i like the original one better but i cant tell
i like both of them, but maybe the dark colors draw me more

also yay for bird's banner  i prolly need one made too smh..eventually,,


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel like i like the original one better but i cant tell
> i like both of them, but maybe the dark colors draw me more
> 
> also yay for bird's banner  i prolly need one made too smh..eventually,,



Eh. Needed to make the light source pop out more since it's nothing but a white background above the stairs. Looked a bit weird in the original because I had a light source with... no light coming from it? So I fixed it. 

Yeah. Come spend all your TBTB at my shop, Nikki.


----------



## Gregriii

I prefer your old tag D: 

Btw, when you will open the free-shop? Don't that you're going to make a paying shop D:


----------



## Aradai

I need to save for that phone wallpaper errrrrrgh. I wanna surprise my friend, but I don't know what she would want. See my problem?


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> I prefer your old tag D:
> 
> Btw, when you will open the free-shop? Don't that you're going to make a paying shop D:



Bleh. Changed it back. I agree that it's too bright and it should retain its dark look.

And I don't know. Maybe tomorrow? 3 days from now? Perhaps even a week. I'll open it back up whenever I feel like I'm ready and have the time to deal with requests. And no. I *will never* charge for avatars and signatures. Ever.


----------



## Gregriii

Sparkanine said:


> I need to save for that phone wallpaper errrrrrgh. I wanna surprise my friend, but I don't know what she would want. See my problem?



You say...

OH HALLO THERE MY FRIEND 

Btw, do you like splatters? Smudge? Or you like special or heavy effects? Or just vector?  

It's just a simple question, not anything related with a new phone wallpaper :3


----------



## WonderK

At the moment, splatters.


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> ...


I'm talking about my IRL friend. She wants a wallpaper...


----------



## Gregriii

Sparkanine said:


> I'm talking about my IRL friend. She wants a wallpaper...



I wasn't joking. Maybe a bit but I wasn't joking at all. xD


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> I wasn't joking. Maybe a bit but I wasn't joking at all. xD


I can barely pay for one. I don't know how you sorcerers pay for stuff like this.


----------



## Stepheroo

Sparkanine said:


> I can barely pay for one. I don't know how you sorcerers pay for stuff like this.


lolwut


----------



## Aradai

Stepheroo said:


> lolwut


You are a sorceress, right?


----------



## Stepheroo

Sparkanine said:


> You are a sorceress, right?



If I was, I would make myself good at arts, that's all I want.


----------



## WonderK

Orders in my banners and wallpapers shop

_Requested by Droogie





Requested by Gregriii
Click here

Requested by Crystal_




​


----------



## Shirohibiki

OH YM GOD NAGISA BUMP THO
and makoto in the bg omggg g squeals////
eeeeeek i love them 
I WANT A BUMP THING TOO BUT I CANT THINK OF WHAT IT WOULD BE


----------



## WonderK

Banner requested by Kairi-Kitten



​


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Sparkanine said:


> I need to save for that phone wallpaper errrrrrgh. I wanna surprise my friend, but I don't know what she would want. See my problem?



I say YOLO it


----------



## WonderK

New stuff ordered in my banner and wallpaper shop

_Ordered by Callaway





Ordered by VoldemortCentZR388
Click here _
​


----------



## Aradai

Crazy-Gamer said:


> I say YOLO it


But, I am terrible with that!


----------



## Miharu

WonderK said:


> New stuff ordered in my banner and wallpaper shop
> 
> _Ordered by Callaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered by VoldemortCentZR388
> Click here _
> ​



Amazing. Too amazing. You sneaky ninja. <:


----------



## WonderK

Requested stuff:

_Requested by ZanessaGaily





Requested by BellGreen





Requested by Shirohibiki 










Requested by lynn105








_​


----------



## Shirohibiki

you know how i feel about mine eeeeEKEEEKEEgkldfjlfghfgh
whoa i had a spasm there omfg haahha
<333333


----------



## BerryPop

Shirohibiki said:


> you know how i feel about mine eeeeEKEEEKEEgkldfjlfghfgh
> whoa i had a spasm there omfg haahha
> <333333


It's ok, it is SOOOO ADORABLE


----------



## WonderK

Requested GFX:

_Requested by Bird










Requested by Jollian 





Requested by sharkystriker22





Requested by PokeCam420 





Requested by BerryPop



_​


----------



## Stepheroo

ok I think shiro's is so cute because of her oc being perfect, etc

And you give off that perfectionist vibe so I just wanted to point out that you typo'd emotion in the banner if that's what you said about her typing and I think you meant "let IT engulf you" but I also just woke up to throw up and my eyes are blurry so I could be reading all this **** wrong tbh

Ugh it sucks on mobile cuz I wanna see these file names like ugh PLS that is usually the best part and I agree the one tooth makes my heart melt hnnng WHO DID THAT ARTS FOR YOU SHIRO? WAS IT YOU?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ayoooo also probs gonna request soon so yolo


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> ok I think shiro's is so cute because of her oc being perfect, etc
> 
> And you give off that perfectionist vibe so I just wanted to point out that you typo'd emotion in the banner if that's what you said about her typing and I think you meant "let IT engulf you" but I also just woke up to throw up and my eyes are blurry so I could be reading all this **** wrong tbh
> 
> Ugh it sucks on mobile cuz I wanna see these file names like ugh PLS that is usually the best part and I agree the one tooth makes my heart melt hnnng WHO DID THAT ARTS FOR YOU SHIRO? WAS IT YOU?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ayoooo also probs gonna request soon so yolo



UGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH

I made a typo. Will fix now.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stepheroo said:


> ok I think shiro's is so cute because of her oc being perfect, etc
> 
> And you give off that perfectionist vibe so I just wanted to point out that you typo'd emotion in the banner if that's what you said about her typing and I think you meant "let IT engulf you" but I also just woke up to throw up and my eyes are blurry so I could be reading all this **** wrong tbh
> 
> Ugh it sucks on mobile cuz I wanna see these file names like ugh PLS that is usually the best part and I agree the one tooth makes my heart melt hnnng WHO DID THAT ARTS FOR YOU SHIRO? WAS IT YOU?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ayoooo also probs gonna request soon so yolo



so thats who found the typo that i didnt see
also bibiburger did that for me =) i laaaaaav her chibis

omg im blush/// i cant be humble tho ichigo IS perfect u//A//u

also love all the new sigs and avis~! /toddles off to banner shop


----------



## WonderK

Requested banners

_Requested by Bird





Without black and white gradient





Requested by ShirohibikiLoveSauce



_
​


----------



## Stepheroo

LOL LOVE SAUCE

And sorry Devin, I just figured you're the type to wanna know that stuff. If I ever see anything I'll PM you! Ahurhur


----------



## Shirohibiki

****gin love sauce im dying
AND I LOVE IT AS YOU KNOW ALSO I LOVE HTE OTHERS OK TIME 4 FIGURING OUT MY FR ONE <33


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> ****gin love sauce im dying
> AND I LOVE IT AS YOU KNOW ALSO I LOVE HTE OTHERS OK TIME 4 FIGURING OUT MY FR ONE <33



Thanks, love.


----------



## Aradai

Man, being on vacation and trying to buy from a shop sucks because I'm missing these slots. :/
I'm not gonna stop trying though.


----------



## Gregriii

Shirohibiki said:


> OH YM GOD NAGISA BUMP THO
> and makoto in the bg omggg g squeals////
> eeeeeek i love them
> I WANT A BUMP THING TOO BUT I CANT THINK OF WHAT IT WOULD BE



WiR (?) You can make Ralph breaking a block that says bump (?)

Nevermind xd


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Man, being on vacation and trying to buy from a shop sucks because I'm missing these slots. :/
> I'm not gonna stop trying though.



People are constantly stalking my shop 24/7 now. It's sorta scary.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> People are constantly stalking my shop 24/7 now. It's sorta scary.


Jeez. That is scary.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> People are constantly stalking my shop 24/7 now. It's sorta scary.



Weld when your as awesome as you your going get some stalkers XD


----------



## Bird

WonderK said:


> People are constantly stalking my shop 24/7 now. It's sorta scary.



You're not safe anywhere.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Bird said:


> You're not safe anywhere.



hes safe under my dog fluff
i have a lot of it


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> hes safe under my dog fluff
> i have a lot of it



We're also safe in PM alley.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Shirohibiki said:


> hes safe under my dog fluff
> i have a lot of it



...
Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> People are constantly stalking my shop 24/7 now. It's sorta scary.



HATSUNE AND LEVI WILL PROTECT YOU 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> hes safe under my dog fluff
> i have a lot of it



What is dog fluff? D:


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> We're also safe in PM alley.



Or are you?
MWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bird

Shirohibiki said:


> hes safe under my dog fluff
> i have a lot of it



Erm... why?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Gregriii said:


> HATSUNE AND LEVI WILL PROTECT YOU
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What is dog fluff? D:





Bird said:


> Erm... why?








im a ****in husky thats why
i feel like mega altaria


----------



## Bird

Shirohibiki said:


> im a ****in husky thats why
> i feel like mega altaria



Samoyeds shed lots of fur. Huskies and Sammys are adorbs and will be my favorite dog species.


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> im a ****in husky thats why
> i feel like mega altaria



If an arcanine and an altaria had a baby....


----------



## Shirohibiki

Bird said:


> Samoyeds shed lots of fur. Huskies and Sammys are adorbs and will be my favorite dog species.



im not usually that fluffy but yeah I LOVE HUSKIES A LOT
also omg altaria + arcanine omfg


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> If an arcanine and an altaria had a baby....


its cute though.
Nikki's doggie fursona is qt.


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> If an arcanine and an altaria had a baby....



And the baby had miopy.


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> im not usually that fluffy but yeah I LOVE HUSKIES A LOT
> also omg *altaria + arcanine* omfg







*WHERE IS MY ALTARIA HUSBANDO*


----------



## Gregriii

Sparkanine said:


> *WHERE IS MY ALTARIA HUSBANDO*








I just searched Altaria Husband D:


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> I just searched Altaria Husband D:


I was expecting the Pokemon, but im not complaining ///wink wonk


----------



## Stepheroo




----------



## Beary

Sparkanine said:


> I was expecting the Pokemon, but im not complaining ///wink wonk


----------



## Gregriii

Beary said:


>


----------



## WonderK

Ok. Guys. The pictures are nice but you're sorta spamming my gallery now at this point.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Ok. Guys. The pictures are nice but you're sorta spamming my gallery now at this point.


I take full blame. I am very sorry.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Gregriii said:


>



whoa this ones hot danggg tho


----------



## Bird

I'm confused. You guys gave me a crush on human Altaria...


----------



## Beary

Bird said:


> I'm confused. You guys gave me a crush on human Altaria...



This amuses me.


----------



## Stepheroo

Why isn't this a doujin I can read? plsplspls. Altarizard pls

 X


----------



## WonderK

Requested works

_Requested by Jimin





Requested by Horus





Requested by Mario





Requested by Gregriii





Requested by Jawile



_​


----------



## Shirohibiki

woooow! loving this batch omg O: it looks freakin great bb, awesome job


----------



## Aradai

These look niiiiice! Loving Horus's and Jimin's tags. 
I'm so scared to request now omg :V


----------



## Jollian

I reeeeeally like the way you did the lighting on Mario's!


----------



## WonderK

Thanks, love.

TIFF. REQUEST NOW BEFORE THE SLOTS FILL UP. GOGOGOGOGOGO.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Thanks, love.
> 
> TIFF. REQUEST NOW BEFORE THE SLOTS FILL UP. GOGOGOGOGOGO.



IM DOING IT. AHHHHHHHH.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*IT IS DONE.*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sparkanine said:


> IM DOING IT. AHHHHHHHH.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *IT IS DONE.*



First off, wow the stupid downvote is happening here too ;_; secondly this made me laugh xD


----------



## WonderK

4/5 stars. What the !@#$. 

New ordered banners

_Ordered by Mario.





Ordered by Bird_



​


----------



## Yookey

Your GFX is extremely amazing. I love seeing it everywhere I go on the forum. 


Also voted you 5 stars, sadly it didn't do a difference to the thread rating though. Stupid down-voters >_<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Yookey said:


> Your GFX is extremely amazing. I love seeing it everywhere I go on the forum.
> 
> 
> Also voted you 5 stars, sadly it didn't do a difference to the thread rating though. Stupid down-voters >_<



Yup it's like the black plague...


----------



## Aradai

Kairi-Kitten said:


> First off, wow the stupid downvote is happening here too ;_; secondly this made me laugh xD


Glad I can help.
I was rushing so fast to type that request. I can't believe I got the first spot omg.


----------



## Gregriii

I love so much my avatar but, people will think that I'm a girl DD:


----------



## WonderK

Yookey said:


> Your GFX is extremely amazing. I love seeing it everywhere I go on the forum.
> 
> 
> Also voted you 5 stars, sadly it didn't do a difference to the thread rating though. Stupid down-voters >_<



Thanks. I appreciate that.


----------



## Beary

Up voted. Devin deserves his shiny 5 starts
the down voters are just jealous of his mad skillz.


----------



## Aradai

Three of you guys said that my new avatar is very intimidating.

I like this feeling.


----------



## Stepheroo

Sparkanine said:


> Three of you guys said that my new avatar is very intimidating.
> 
> I like this feeling.



Oh no, Tiff craves the power.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Sparkanine said:


> Three of you guys said that my new avatar is very intimidating.
> 
> I like this feeling.



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Capella

Sparkanine said:


> I'm gonna try and save up for a banner for my ACNL shop I'll open up a few months from now. Hopefully I can do it.



how much do you need


----------



## Gregriii

Sparkanine said:


> Three of you guys said that my new avatar is very intimidating.
> 
> I like this feeling.



I see your avatar like someone that is looking at a hamburguer and is watching that someone want to take it D:


----------



## Aradai

Capella said:


> how much do you need


Cap baby no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> Oh no, Tiff craves the power.


Huehuehue


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Capella said:


> how much do you need



Capella!!
....your a raccoon now?


----------



## Beary

Sparkanine said:


> Cap baby no.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Huehuehue



I can give you bellz


----------



## Capella

Sparkanine said:


> Cap baby no.



um yes answer q pls 8)


----------



## Aradai

Capella said:


> um yes answer q pls 8)


No. Ur too kind.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beary, you're a dear. :')


----------



## Music_123

i thought beary was a bear..not a deer..


----------



## Beary

Music_123 said:


> i thought beary was a bear..not a deer..



I'm a cyber pug bear angel dear


----------



## Music_123

Beary said:


> I'm a cyber pug bear angel dear



a cyber pug bear angel? yes! found one! scratch that one of the bucket list


----------



## Beary

Music_123 said:


> a cyber pug bear angel? yes! found one! scratch that one of the bucket list



Congrats.


----------



## Capella

Sparkanine said:


> No. Ur too kind.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Beary, you're a dear. :')



im giving u free $$$$$$ take it!!!1111 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>===============((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Miharu

Gave this thread 5 stars, unfortunately it didn't bump it up to 5 stars as a whole ; __ ; SJFDLS WHO WOULD DO SUCH A THING AND DOWNVOTE SUCH AMAZING GFX JSFLDS


----------



## WonderK

Miharu said:


> Gave this thread 5 stars, unfortunately it didn't bump it up to 5 stars as a whole ; __ ; SJFDLS WHO WOULD DO SUCH A THING AND DOWNVOTE SUCH AMAZING GFX JSFLDS



Thanks, Miharu.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Miharu said:


> Gave this thread 5 stars, unfortunately it didn't bump it up to 5 stars as a whole ; __ ; SJFDLS WHO WOULD DO SUCH A THING AND DOWNVOTE SUCH AMAZING GFX JSFLDS



Rated 5 stars too 
WHY WONT IT MOVE UP!


----------



## Miharu

WonderK said:


> Thanks, Miharu.



Any time! ; v; Sorry, I wish it would have upvoted it OTL



Crazy-Gamer said:


> Rated 5 stars too
> WHY WONT IT MOVE UP!



I KNOW RIGHT??


----------



## WonderK

New requested works

_Requested by Music_123 






Requested by Uxie 





Requested by CloudMoonZ 










Requested by mayorvistache_








​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> New requested works
> 
> _Requested by Music_123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Uxie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by CloudMoonZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by mayorvistache_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Wow! I like SAO tags! They look really good!
I would watch SAO but I've been spoiled enough and I have enough anime on my plate at the moment...


----------



## Beary

Fantastical tags, as usual Devin ;3
It's back to 5 stars now, whoop


----------



## Zanessa

Yay 5 stars! 
I tried to vote before too but it stayed at 4. But I'm so happy to see it's at 5 now.
This whole rating system is starting to piss me off, and suddendly I look like Mikasa when she was angry at Levi for beating Eren. 

oops


----------



## WonderK

History of my GFX shop title graphic
















- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

My first examples used in my GFX shop




























​


----------



## Shirohibiki

I REMEMBER THOOOOOSEEEE ahh the good old days


----------



## BellGreen

I almost didn't even recognize the first title graphic until you posted it again.


----------



## Stepheroo

You can really see he progress, Devin. GG


----------



## Beary

I never saw the first one.
/shame


----------



## WonderK

New requested works

_Requested by Fuzzling 





Requested by lynn105 











Requested by Axeler137_



​


----------



## WonderK

New works

_Requested by aries





Requested by RJtheACPlayer 





Requested by BellGreen





Requested by Crazy-Gamer_



​


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Requested by lynn105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Lynn must be so freaking happy that she got this.
lets see how long she uses it for


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> New works
> 
> _Requested by aries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by RJtheACPlayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by BellGreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Crazy-Gamer_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG these look super spifftastic up close huhu xD I know I was watching these, but damn O_O They look epic as per usual


----------



## WonderK

Ordered banners

_Requested by Axeler137





Requested by fatmasteron



_​


----------



## Shirohibiki

-comes to the thread days late with flowers- I SEE ALL THESE BYOUTIFUL TAGS -throws the flowers-
yasss


----------



## Gregriii

Bibidi Bobidi BUMP


----------



## WonderK

New works

_Requested by J o s h





Requested by PokeCam420





Requested by C a l l a w a y 





Requested by shinkuzame_



​


----------



## Beary

-melts-


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> New works
> 
> _Requested by aries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by RJtheACPlayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by BellGreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Crazy-Gamer_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Fun fact: that's actually not a human Stitches is what my mayor looks like in game


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> New works
> 
> _Requested by J o s h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by PokeCam420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by C a l l a w a y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by shinkuzame_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ugggh I'm really digging (is that still cool to use) shinkuzame's and PokeCam's requests. Idk, I really like them.


----------



## WonderK

New GFX for myself



















​


----------



## Beary

Hope you're okay!
The GFX are beautiful.


----------



## Gregriii

You could put a bit of depth  in the fonts to see like is in the wall?


----------



## Aradai

Those look really awesome! I like the stocks you chose!
Hope you're holding up alright. I'll leave you alone for a bit.


----------



## Swiftstream

Looks awesome.


----------



## Shirohibiki

soon.jpg


----------



## Beary

Shirohibiki said:


> View attachment 64046
> View attachment 64047
> soon.jpg



I am crying I am laughing so hard omfg Nikki


----------



## Shirohibiki

Beary said:


> I am crying I am laughing so hard omfg Nikki



i aim to please B)


----------



## Gregriii

Shirohibiki said:


> View attachment 64046
> View attachment 64047
> soon.jpg



Dat feis


----------



## WonderK

_Requested by Gregriii





Requested by Beckett





Requested by London



_​


----------



## Swiftstream

Woah awesome job on those o3o Love Beckett's banner.


----------



## Stepheroo

"get the london look"


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> _Requested by Gregriii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Beckett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by London
> 
> 
> 
> _​



I wanted it pink but... AWSOME. REALLY. AMAZING


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> I wanted it pink but... AWSOME. REALLY. AMAZING



You said in your order form to add blue.


----------



## Gregriii

But add a lil bit, not all the banner >.<


----------



## London

Stepheroo said:


> "get the london look"



LOL do you like it? I gave you credit on my first post <3


----------



## WonderK

Request signatures

_Requested by Gregriii





Requested by Horus





Requested by Stepheroo





Requested by Shirohibiki



_​


----------



## InfinityFlames

WonderK said:


> Request signatures
> 
> _Requested by Gregriii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Horus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Stepheroo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Shirohibiki
> 
> 
> 
> _​


Sorry I don't mean to rush but will u be done soo ?


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Request signatures
> 
> _Requested by Gregriii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Horus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Stepheroo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Shirohibiki
> 
> 
> 
> _​



Im in love with that Titenic sig though. Jeez.
"Spoiler Alert: It sinks"

And for some reason I'm drawn to the Lynn's anime boyfriend Killua tag. I really like the vectors.


----------



## WonderK

New works:
_
Requested by PokeCam420





Requested by DaisyGirl



_​


----------



## Shirohibiki

looking great! especially love the second one


----------



## Zanessa

Those look awesome!  The wolf one is fantastic. :3


----------



## WonderK

Requested by ZR388




​


----------



## WonderK

New stuff:

_Requested by lynn105
Click here

Requested by C a l l a w a y





Requested by Mario._




​


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

WonderK said:


> New stuff:
> 
> _Requested by lynn105
> Click here
> 
> Requested by C a l l a w a y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Mario._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



She made you make that just for bumps XD


----------



## Lio Fotia

Crazy-Gamer said:


> She made you make that just for bumps XD



Why yes, yes I did. Paid him to do it, too.

Problem?​


----------



## WonderK

New stuff:

_Requested by PokeCam420





Requested by Sparkanine





Requested by Axeler137





Requested by RJTheACPlayer



_​


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> New stuff:
> 
> _Requested by PokeCam420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Sparkanine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Axeler137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by RJTheACPlayer
> 
> 
> 
> _​



I watched you start the first one
IT LOOKS SO DIFFERENT FINISHED o_o


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> I watched you start the first one
> IT LOOKS SO DIFFERENT FINISHED o_o



Mostly because of the stream quality (it's !@#$).


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Mostly because of the stream quality (it's !@#$).



I noticed, haha xD
It's nice being able to see your process. It's amaaaaziiing O:
You has talent


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> I noticed, haha xD
> It's nice being able to see your process. It's amaaaaziiing O:
> You has talent



Thank you.


----------



## Zanessa

The Eren one is fantastic XD
But I love them all. <3


----------



## WonderK

New things:

_Requested by Mayor Jessica





Requested by C a l l a w a y





Requested by Horus





Requested by ZanessaGaily 





Requested by Bird





Requested by NaughtyShirohibiki





Requested by Mario.





Requested by Axeler137



_​


----------



## Shirohibiki

fun times! theyre all lovely <33


----------



## Bird

WonderK said:


> New things:
> 
> _Requested by Bird
> 
> 
> 
> _​



Bird is the word. :> How come Shiros stream quality is good whilst yours is not?


----------



## WonderK

Bird said:


> Bird is the word. :> How come Shiros stream quality is good whilst yours is not?



Didn't know there was a difference in quality.


----------



## Bird

WonderK said:


> Didn't know there was a difference in quality.



There was a button on hers but yours do not. I guess you can control your stream.


----------



## WonderK

Bird said:


> There was a button on hers but yours do not. I guess you can control your stream.



I have like... 1/5th of my screen not showing. Maybe that's why?


----------



## Bird

WonderK said:


> I have like... 1/5th of my screen not showing. Maybe that's why?



Really? Maybe you're a Mac user and Shiro is a Windows user... still don't know if the brands matter in any type of way. I can see good though.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

All of these look sooo amazing!


----------



## WonderK

Requested stuff 

_Requested by Mario.






Requested by Edzers





Requested by Gregriii










Requested by Crystal










Requested by Voltz09





Requested by BellGreen_



​


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


> Requested stuff
> 
> _Requested by Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Edzers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Gregriii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Voltz09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by BellGreen_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Fabulous. And Yes, Those Are Actual Japanese School Uniforms. lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

wahhh theyre all so lovely omg!!! perf <3


----------



## WonderK

New works

_Requested by Lynn105










Requested by Kalel Kitten





Requested by CloudMoonZ










Requested by SwiftStream





Requested by BellGreen





Requested by Sparkanine_



​


----------



## Shirohibiki

lmfao i love spark's
as well as the rest of course <3


----------



## Aradai

Lynn's tho omfg.


----------



## Beary

rolfcopters
lmaonade


----------



## Zanessa

Amazing work.
Too good.


----------



## WonderK

Thanks guys.


----------



## WonderK

New stuff:

_Requested by Shirohibiki





Requested by Axeler137





Requested by ZanessaGaily





Requested by Stina





Requested by PokeCam420_



​


----------



## Beary

Amazing, as always, Devin. ;3


----------



## WonderK

Thank you.


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> New stuff:
> 
> _Requested by Shirohibiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Axeler137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by ZanessaGaily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Stina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by PokeCam420_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks dude!
Wonderful as always.


----------



## Aradai

I really like Axel's tag a lot! Great work!


----------



## Shirohibiki

lays on top of hers protectively

mine


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> lays on top of hers protectively
> 
> mine









*Backs away slowly*​


----------



## Beary

Shirohibiki said:


> lays on top of hers protectively
> 
> mine


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


>



+1 for Breaking Bad.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> +1 for Breaking Bad.



I have never watched that show but okay 
x'D


----------



## WonderK

My new avatar and signature












​


----------



## BerryPop

nice.


----------



## WonderK

Signature example for my new style




​


----------



## Aradai

Ooh, liquify. I really liked the signature that you did for me using the tool, so I'm glad I can possibly order something like it again.


----------



## WonderK

I remember that tag. I had no idea what the hell I was doing. Heh.


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> My new avatar and signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Amazing work Wonder, you just keep on getting better and better.


----------



## Beary

So gooood ;3


----------



## BerryPop

The new style reminds me of my Rosie sig.
(BTW when i say Rosie most of the time i mean Rosalina. But rosie the cate is cute.)


----------



## WonderK

BerryPop said:


> The new style reminds me of my Rosie sig.
> (BTW when i say Rosie most of the time i mean Rosalina. But rosie the cate is cute.)



That's because I used the liquify tool in that tag.


----------



## Cam1

*wishes for 3 days to end so I can order a liquefy tag*


----------



## Edzers

new style? FANTASTIC.


----------



## Caius

He forgot to post this one.

By the way your new signature is *Fabulous*


----------



## WonderK

Forgot to post that. Thanks, Jaime.

And yes. My new signature is:
* F A B U L O U S *​


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces:

_Requested by BerryPop





Requested by RJtheACPlayer 





Requested by Mario. 





Requested by Kazunari_



​


----------



## WonderK

Banner ordered by Crystal




​


----------



## WonderK

Huge wallpaper ordered by Alexer137 (2560x1440)

Click Here​


----------



## Swiftstream

WonderK said:


> Huge wallpaper ordered by Alexer137 (2560x1440)
> 
> Click Here​


Looks amazing. Like really amazing.
Good job Devin!


----------



## WonderK

Swiftstream said:


> Looks amazing. Like really amazing.
> Good job Devin!



Thank you. It only took me about 4 hours.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> Thank you. It only took me about 4 hours.



Those 4 hours sure paid off, looks fantastic


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


> Huge wallpaper ordered by Alexer137 (2560x1440)
> 
> Click Here​



Looks Amazing.


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> Huge wallpaper ordered by Alexer137 (2560x1440)
> 
> Click Here​



Simply stunning. Thanks so much!


----------



## WonderK

Thanks guys.


----------



## WonderK

History of my GFX Gallery front page graphics

First






Second





Third (New)



​


----------



## WonderK

My new GFX shop banners






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -




​


----------



## Zanessa

I just died
Mikasa <3 
it's so beautiful holy crap


----------



## WonderK

Would of used Levi but I've used pretty much every render of him. Need to move onto other SnK characters now.


----------



## Swiftstream

WonderK said:


> Would of used Levi but I've used pretty much every render of him. Need to move onto other SnK characters now.



MIKASA <333 YUSSS


----------



## JayTrain

I want to get a typography-banner, but I need to figure out a good size ._.


----------



## Cam1

Can you use Annie next :3 XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And your banners and sigs and what not are always stunning!


----------



## WonderK

New front page graphic banner for the GFX Resources thread






Render used:



​


----------



## Zanessa

That render went through a serious transformation.
Holy crap that's _amazing._ How long did it take?


----------



## WonderK

This one took me about 3 or so hours. There's over 60+ layers.


----------



## WonderK

Bump. Still want more feedback on my new works.


----------



## Swiftstream

_Brilliant_ job on the banner! Though personally I find the letters a bit hard to read...


----------



## WonderK

Swiftstream said:


> _Brilliant_ job on the banner! Though personally I find the letters a bit hard to read...



Letters are supposed to be hard to read.


----------



## oyasumibunbun

the new banners look seriously amazing, hun /u\ some of the best ive seen you do!


----------



## WonderK

Ordered by Mario.




​


----------



## WonderK

Fooling around in PS while watching news.


----------



## Beary

Niiice.


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


> Fooling around in PS while watching news.



That Girl From Shakugan No Shana?


----------



## WonderK

Edzers said:


> That Girl From Shakugan No Shana?



Yes.


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


> Yes.



I thought so. Looks great btw


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Fooling around in PS while watching news.



Looks _awesome._


----------



## WonderK

New style example signatures





















New example signature




​


----------



## Zanessa

Those look absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Swiftstream

The smudge one looks stunning o - o


----------



## WonderK

Thank you. I'm going to be spending a lot more time on requests. Because of that, requests won't be completed as quickly and the renders need to be high quality. It's basically quality over quantity.


----------



## Zanessa

WonderK said:


> Thank you. I'm going to be spending a lot more time on requests. Because of that, requests won't be completed as quickly and the renders need to be high quality. It's basically quality over quantity.



Will you still do livestreams?


----------



## Axeler137

That's really exciting Wonder. I'm glad you are making that move. 
I'll be looking out for more of your great work.


----------



## WonderK

ZanessaGaily said:


> Will you still do livestreams?



Of course. I'll always do live streams whenever I do requests and orders.


----------



## Cam1

Im so excited to request another tag! Your work is absolutely stunning and this change should make it even better


----------



## WonderK

This gives other GFX artists a chance to get some requests in their shops. I'll only deal with high end renders that deserve to have a lot of hardcore GFX done to them. Like I said. Quality over quantity.


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> This gives other GFX artists a chance to get some requests in their shops. I'll only deal with high end renders that deserve to have a lot of hardcore GFX done to them. Like I said. Quality over quantity.



How HD are we talking? 
Like were the renders I chose for my wallpaper HD or like even more so than that?


----------



## WonderK

Axeler137 said:


> How HD are we talking?
> Like were the renders I chose for my wallpaper HD or like even more so than that?



Renders like that are fantastic. I enjoyed working with those.


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> Renders like that are fantastic. I enjoyed working with those.



Even though the fire solider thingy (I call it Xerath), you totally used the background from where that render came from. Haha. But, I won't tell nobody 

And, sweet. Just wanna keep that in mind when I request others. Do you mind me asking if a render is good enough so that there is no hassle for when I request (or anyone in that case)?


----------



## WonderK

Xerath? No. Too low quality. Poorly cut edges and all that. I'd deny a request if that was the provided render. And yes. I did use the background. It fit it better than all the other volcano stocks I found.

And yes, you can.


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> Xerath? No. Too low quality. Poorly cut edges and all that. I'd deny a request if that was the provided render. And yes. I did use the background. It fit it better than all the other volcano stocks I found.
> 
> And yes, you can.



Oh gotcha. It's really a hit and miss with this type of thing. I personally like the background with the render so I mean it worked out. 
I do like the Astronautilus section of the wallpaper and might ask you to just make that one you did in a different size for my Ipad. Maybe some other time...

But yeah, thanks. That will help a lot.


----------



## WonderK

Axeler137 said:


> Oh gotcha. It's really a hit and miss with this type of thing. I personally like the background with the render so I mean it worked out.
> I do like the Astronautilus section of the wallpaper and might ask you to just make that one you did in a different size for my Ipad. Maybe some other time...
> 
> But yeah, thanks. That will help a lot.



I'll look forward to your order.


----------



## Beary

So excited! ~ <3
Yay Devin!


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> So excited! ~ <3
> Yay Devin!


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


>



fabulous. (spends over 3 hours to find render)
but seriously. amazing sigs as usual


----------



## WonderK

Edzers said:


> fabulous. (spends over 3 hours to find render)
> but seriously. amazing sigs as usual



Wait. No. I didn't make that haha.


----------



## M O L K O

I'm super hyped for the 15th omg. I have the fill out sheet ready to copy and paste <3 

Are there any collectiables you're wanting? I see you have a lot bells so I'm sure if donating bells would be useful lol


----------



## WonderK

Zoraluv said:


> I'm super hyped for the 15th omg. I have the fill out sheet ready to copy and paste <3
> 
> Are there any collectiables you're wanting? I see you have a lot bells so I'm sure if donating bells would be useful lol



Looking forward to your request! And no. I don't need any collectables. I have them all!

EDIT: No. I meant that I have all the collectables I need/want.


----------



## M O L K O

WonderK said:


> Looking forward to your request! And no. I don't need any collectables. I have them all!



Alrighty ^^/ well then I'll just add to the tbt bell pile uvu. See you then~


----------



## Mario.

WonderK said:


> New style example signatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New example signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Those look great


----------



## WonderK

Mario. said:


> Those look great



Thank you.


----------



## WonderK

Wallpaper ordered by SwiftStream

click here​


----------



## Zanessa

WonderK said:


> Wallpaper ordered by SwiftStream
> 
> click here​



Holy crap I love it that looks so awesome w0w


----------



## London

Your new style looks *amazing.* Sooo gorgeous.
Great work, as always. I'd love to try to get an order in soon


----------



## WonderK

Thanks guys!


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


> Wait. No. I didn't make that haha.



blah quoted wrong thing gg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Been meaning to ask you this, do we have to provide a render or can you just find one that suits you and the customers needs?


----------



## WonderK

Edzers said:


> blah quoted wrong thing gg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Been meaning to ask you this, do we have to provide a render or can you just find one that suits you and the customers needs?



I'm fully capable of finding my own.


----------



## WonderK

Banner for DOTM. Went with an artistic look. Feedback is appreciated.






Render used




​


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> Banner for DOTM. Went with an artistic look. Feedback is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That's awesome!


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> Banner for DOTM. Went with an artistic look. Feedback is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This is amazing dude. Very tasteful.
What's DOTM btw? Lol


----------



## WonderK

Axeler137 said:


> This is amazing dude. Very tasteful.
> What's DOTM btw? Lol



Drawing of the Month.


----------



## Edzers

WonderK said:


> Banner for DOTM. Went with an artistic look. Feedback is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Looks great!


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Banner for DOTM. Went with an artistic look. Feedback is appreciated.
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Render used
> 
> [/IMG]​


Looks cool! I liked that you used Fi because she gives me an artistic vibe for some reason.
and HYRULE WARRIORS YAAS.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> Looks cool! I liked that you used Fi because she gives me an artistic vibe for some reason.
> and HYRULE WARRIORS YAAS.



That was the reason why I chose Fi as the render for DOTM.


----------



## WonderK

Tweaks to the DOTM banner

New






Original



​


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> Tweaks to the DOTM banner
> 
> New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I like it better now . It looks more in depth


----------



## WonderK

I'm still trying to figure out where to place the text.


----------



## WonderK

Only been about 2 1/2 months. Heh. Some new stuff:

New AVA and SIG sig set.











Original render:





TBT Signature Contest Entry:





Original Render:



​


----------



## Zanessa

Those are looking fantastic! I missed seeing your new stuff.


----------



## Aradai

ZanessaGaily said:


> Those are looking fantastic! I missed seeing your new stuff.


same here lol.
i love those! you've really come a long way. you're new set is awesome!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

These are all gorgeous, glad to see you posting again


----------



## Cam1

Aradai said:


> same here lol.
> i love those! you've really come a long way. you're new set is awesome!



Same! I enjoyed talking with you! Now if Steph could come back


----------



## WonderK

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Aradai

PokeCam420 said:


> Same! I enjoyed talking with you! Now if Steph could come back


omg stephanie my poor baby ;^;


----------



## WonderK

New banner for the sticky thread in the introduction forum (here).




​


----------



## Adventure9

WonderK said:


> New banner for the sticky thread in the introduction forum (here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That looks great!


----------



## Shirohibiki

your new stuff is looking fantastic <3 always great to see your work!


----------



## WonderK

Thanks, Nikki.


----------



## WonderK

Requested stuff:

_Requested by PandaNikita





Requested by Danielkang2





Requested by Sej





Requested by Fuzzling





Requested by Gregriii_



​


----------



## Zanessa

Ugh they're all so nice <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

fantastic as always! i especially love the last one for some reason O: great work <3


----------



## Cam1

I really like the last one and Sej's request!


----------



## WonderK

Thank you for the input guys.

Made some slight light and depth adjustments to my tag.

Original:





New:




​


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces

_Requested by Jawile






Requested by Shirohibiki





Requested by ZanessaGaily 





Requested by Star Fire_



​


----------



## Cam1

Looking good!


----------



## Shirohibiki

god ****in bless
im so happy thank you so much kljhsdgdfgdfg /lays on top of her sigs 
_mine_


----------



## WonderK

New shop banner:






Original render:



​


----------



## WonderK

Orders from oyasumibunbun:










Full quality here
​


----------



## Zanessa

WonderK said:


> Orders from oyasumibunbun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full quality here
> ​



Holy crap those are _amazing._


----------



## WonderK

Thank you.


----------



## Cam1

I LOVE THOSE! God I need to save up some more TBTB!


----------



## WonderK

Experimenting with a new smudge style.​


----------



## Zanessa

Looking great, WonderK


----------



## Swiftstream

looks pretty amazing!


----------



## f11

Yooo really nice work


----------



## WonderK

New smudge example tag:




​


----------



## Gregriii

The purple and blue things seems souls that come to hear Hatsune's voice lol


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> The purple and blue things seems souls that come to hear Hatsune's voice lol



To be honest, I had no idea what the hell I was doing when making this. Still experimenting with different smudge techniques and settings. But yeah, I'll go with that.


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces:

_Requested by Aradai 





Requested by oyasumibunbun





Requested by Chibi.Hoshi





Requested by MisterEngima



_​


----------



## Shirohibiki

they look great!! feel better <3


----------



## WonderK

Already got bored of my tag. Made a new one:






Render used:




​


----------



## WonderK

New set requested by selcouth:









​


----------



## WonderK

Made some tweaks to my tag:

Original:





New:



​


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces: 

_Requested by Ashtot 






Requested by Mario.





Requested by Fuzzling_



​


----------



## Mario.

WonderK said:


> New requested pieces:
> 
> _Requested by Ashtot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requested by Fuzzling_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Looks great thanks!


----------



## InfinityFlames

Why does everything you do look so amazing?


----------



## Zanessa

LUUUUCCINNNAAAA
HELL YES
My next request was actually going to be a Lucina sig


----------



## WonderK

@InfinityFlames: Lot's of patience and work.


----------



## WonderK

New GFX shop banner I'm working on. Still need to add some text. This took me about 5~6 hours to make. 





​


----------



## WonderK

Final version. Decided not to add any text. 




​


----------



## kassie

Looks amazing.


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces:

_Requested by Gregriii:





Requested by Star Fire:
_



​


----------



## Kanapachi

WonderK said:


> Final version. Decided not to add any text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​








It looks great and all but this part of her hair is just really disturbing the flow . . .


I love the lighting, though. But her face shouldn't be so bright.


----------



## WonderK

Kanapachi said:


> It looks great and all but this part of her hair is just really disturbing the flow . . .
> 
> 
> I love the lighting, though. But her face shouldn't be so bright.



Thanks for the feedback. Her hair actually doesn't disturb the flow at all. The render is stationary so that means her hair is as well. Positioning effects around stationary hair would look odd. It's best to have the effects coming out of the render. Her face might be a little too bright, but I think it's alright. She has glowing eyes and a light source right next to her on the left (and one more to the right).


----------



## WonderK

Big smudge project I've been working on. Everything is made from scratch. This took me about six hours to make. Heh. Decided to call this piece "Flash lights". It's up on my deviant art page as well. 

This will be replacing the GFX resources banner.​


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

WonderK said:


> Big smudge project I've been working on. Everything is made from scratch. This took me about six hours to make. Heh. Decided to call this piece "Flash lights". It's up on my deviant art page as well.
> 
> This will be replacing the GFX resources banner.​



I like it! It reminds me of a game I once played. Good luck on finishing!


----------



## WonderK

@Mega: Thank you.

Didn't like my TBT signature contest submission. Made a different one:






Render used: 




​


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> @Mega: Thank you.
> 
> Didn't like my TBT signature contest submission. Made a different one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



But it's only one submision per person?

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Big smudge project I've been working on. Everything is made from scratch. This took me about six hours to make. Heh. Decided to call this piece "Flash lights". It's up on my deviant art page as well.
> 
> This will be replacing the GFX resources banner.​



Abstract tetris!   It's pretty cool xd


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> But it's only one submision per person?



You can re-submitt.


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces:

_Requested by jawile





Requested by ZanessaGaily










Requested by Chibi.Hoshi_








​


----------



## WonderK

New requested pieces:

_Requested by Twilight Sparkle 





Requested by Mario.





Requested by C a l l a w a y





Requested by shinkuzame_



​


----------



## WonderK

More stuff:

_Requested by Sej





Requested by Horus





Requested by Mango





Requested by FMJ_Amaze _



​


----------



## WonderK

An order by PokeCam420:






Full quality​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh man, these all look incredible, great work


----------



## Elke

Wow :O


----------



## WonderK

Thank you guys.


----------



## Nova452

WonderK you have done it again. Your work is unbelievable! I wish there was a way I could return the favor! Thank you so much! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no! I'm so sorry WonderK, but I forgot to update my 3ds friend code before you started! My new one is 0920-2296-9097! Could you maybe edit just those numbers?


----------



## WonderK

FMJ_Amaze said:


> WonderK you have done it again. Your work is unbelievable! I wish there was a way I could return the favor! Thank you so much!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh no! I'm so sorry WonderK, but I forgot to update my 3ds friend code before you started! My new one is 0920-2296-9097! Could you maybe edit just those numbers?



I'll edit it later for you and PM you it.


----------



## Nova452

Ah, thank you so much! Again! Haha.


----------



## WonderK

New tags for my style examples:


----------



## WonderK

Requested stuff:

_Requested by Chibi.Hoshi 





Requested by Honeyprince





Requested by Vizionari _


----------



## WonderK

New tag for me:






Render used:


----------



## WonderK

Some photo manipulation:






Original:


----------



## WonderK

New stuff:

_Requested by Fuzzling





Requested by Kawaii Cupcakes





Requested by LunaMoon Crossing 





Requested by Kalel Kitten_


----------



## Mr. Kat

A lot of your work is pretty amazing, if I say so myself. Where do you get all of the resources to make such things? o;


----------



## Cam1

Mr. Kat said:


> A lot of your work is pretty amazing, if I say so myself. Where do you get all of the resources to make such things? o;


There is a stickied thread here called GFX Resources that has info on this


----------



## WonderK

Bunch of stuff:


----------



## WonderK

New banner for the introduction thread (Summer season):






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

New tag for myself: 






Render used:


----------



## WonderK

Requested tags:

_Requested by pengutango





Requested by BellGreen





Requested by nard





Requested by Oily





Requested by Vizionari



_​


----------



## WonderK

More tags:

_Requested by Cam,





Requested by Kalel Kitten





Requested by Irarina










Requested by MayorEvvie



_​


----------



## WonderK

Banner requested by Callaway


----------



## WonderK

More tags:

_Requested by Callaway





Requested by EpicRainbow





Requested by ZanessaGaily





Requested by shinkuzame





Requested by KitsuneNikki_


----------



## WonderK

New pieces
















- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

New banner for my GFX shop





Render used


----------



## WonderK

Even more stuff!


----------



## tsantsa

WonderK said:


> Even more stuff!



Thats Amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## WonderK

Some more things


----------



## WonderK

New style examples for my shop. I also posted these to my deviant art.


----------



## WonderK

New tag for myself:






Render used:


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> New tag for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render used:


Wow I love that


----------



## WonderK

Thanks. Only took me abut five hours haha. Smudging takes a lot of damn time.


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> Thanks. Only took me abut five hours haha. Smudging takes a lot of damn time.



I bet lmao. It worked out amazingly!


----------



## WonderK

New banner for the GFX Resources thread






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## kitanii

How do you pump these out so quickly OTL
Amazing as usual!


----------



## Miharu

Frick amazing as usual!!! <3 I really really love your smudging, they turned out fantastic!!! Thanks for my luffy sig again <3 I LOVE ITTTTTTTT <3333333


----------



## WonderK

Thanks guys. Some new stuff:

Vector style example in my shop





Render used





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Miharu

FRICK DUDE THAT HATSUNE MIKU ONE IS AMAZING JSDLKFSJFLDSS I LOVE ALL OF THEM!~ Great job as always!!! XD The only thing that bothers me is the text for "Summer Lovin", aside from that, everything is too perf <3


----------



## WonderK

Thanks. I had fun making it.


----------



## WonderK

I was bored last night so I made this. Any feedback is appreciated. 






Render used:





Download my PSD file for this piece (LEARNING RIGHTS ONLY. DO NOT RIP). 
*Click here*​


----------



## WonderK

History of my signature here on TBT (past to present):





























































Quite the difference I'd say. This is over the course of one year. 

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

And while we're at it, this is the history of my avatar on TBT (past to present):


































​


----------



## WonderK

Flag for Cabin 2 of SmashCamp


----------



## Zanessa

You should post all your SnK sigs and avatars ever (like requested and all.) I think that'd be cool.


----------



## WonderK

Something I made for my deviantArt:





Smash Camp 2015 signature contest submission:





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Various requests:


----------



## Miharu

Frick man amazing as always!!! >//v//<b That Link is just HNNNNNNNNNGGGG XD


----------



## WonderK

Miharu said:


> Frick man amazing as always!!! >//v//<b That Link is just HNNNNNNNNNGGGG XD



Your entry was amazing as well. Second place was well deserved.


----------



## WonderK

Some new style examples for my shop:












- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Requested pieces:


----------



## WonderK

Various requests:


----------



## WonderK

More various requests:


----------



## kitanii

I am forever amazed by the depth in your graphics!


----------



## WonderK

kitanii said:


> I am forever amazed by the depth in your graphics!



Thank you.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

man is been fover sicence I been on this thread and the GFXs are as good as ever!
how you doing any way WonderK?


----------



## WonderK

Thanks, Crazy. Doing quite fine myself.


----------



## WonderK

Project I was working on the for the one year anniversary for SOTW. I decided to scrap this, though.






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Various requests:


----------



## Gregriii

The sotw banner is really cool! And original ewe


----------



## WonderK

New set for myself:


----------



## WonderK

My entry for the Fire Festival Drawing Contest:


----------



## himeki

GOOD LORD

o master of GFX teach us your ways (~o.o)~


----------



## derezzed

Wow, your stuff is just stunning. I love how every one of your pieces has something great about it, whether it's depth, flow, amazing smudging, or all of the above haha. I honestly envy your skill for implementing depth, because it looks like second nature to you at this point yet it's a complete struggle for me  

You're also incredibly good with effects, which is definitely something that's harder than it looks but you still manage to make everything look cohesive. The only critique I have is that sometimes certain areas of your graphics are oversharpened, but then again it does seem like it's part of your style; you blur things for depth, and then leave sharpness on your subject to draw attention to it thanks to the sharp lines in contrast to the blurred background and/or foreground, if I'm not mistaken. 
Ah, and I noticed that your text placement is a bit awkward sometimes. For instance, it creates a second focal point by being so far away from the main subject here (x). Second focal points are great and they can work out, especially with your graphic skills, but I would recommend putting text closer to the main focus. I'm sure you know that already, though, since your text is absolutely gorgeous in these graphics (x, x, x)! I love what you did with those. And the little nitpicks I mentioned earlier honestly pale in comparison to your mastery of sig-making. I'm eager to see more works from you, and it's admirable how you can pump out graphics so frequently.


----------



## Miharu

Frick your sig skills never cease to amaze me omfg 

Also your new set is one of my favorites so far that you've made ahahahahahah it seriously matches you omg XD


----------



## WonderK

@MayorEvvie: I tutor some people on skype every now and again. The GFX resources thread is your best bet for learning.

@derezzed: Thank you for your kind words. At the rate I make signatures for people (for free), I'm bound to have some hiccups here and there. Text has always been a bit of a weak point for me haha. Adding depth is a signature style of mine. 

@Miharu:


----------



## Gregriii

wow devin using emojis 

Btw the drawing entry, did you make it with brushes or you drew the clouds and all???


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> wow devin using emojis
> 
> Btw the drawing entry, did you make it with brushes or you drew the clouds and all???



I used a mixture of pen tooling and the default hard brush in Photo Shop.


----------



## himeki

Where do you get all the effects for your sigs from? :3


----------



## WonderK

MayorEvvie said:


> Where do you get all the effects for your sigs from? :3



Most of them are in the GFX resources thread. You can download them right now. If you want to search for your own, use Deviant Art. Just be sure to read their copyright and if it's free use or not.


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> @derezzed: Thank you for your kind words. At the rate I make signatures for people (for free), I'm bound to have some hiccups here and there. Text has always been a bit of a weak point for me haha. Adding depth is a signature style of mine.


Wow. Im very bad with text too lmao. But I agree your GFX are amazing. I only hope to be able to do them that great, haha.


----------



## WonderK

More requests:


----------



## Miharu

My sig = #1 Bwuahahahah XD


----------



## WonderK

Miharu said:


> My sig = #1 Bwuahahahah XD



Obviously number one. Truly magnificent drawing skills that I posses.


----------



## derezzed

Okay yeah, this is definitely my fave out of your recent requests-




The smudging adds so much flow to the entire piece, and I like the fact that you added a subtle little glow around the text. It's great.

But man, the other signatures are amazing too. x, x, and x have very nice lighting.


----------



## Cam1

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I love Miharu's sig lmao. awesome work as usual, Devin!


----------



## WonderK

Bunch of new stuff:








































*View the full resolution here*​


----------



## WonderK

Banner for Room of the Week (starting this Sunday):


----------



## Miharu

OMGGG AMAZING WORK AS ALWAYS AHHH I'M SPEECHLESS


----------



## derezzed

Whoa okay, your lighting still does not disappoint. You do an incredible job with it, and your Naruto banners are a complete testament to that. I love how the general darkness of the Pain banner calls attention to the focal points - his face and hands - and the fact that you were able to work with three focal points is pretty notable too, haha. As for the Itachi banner, the glow you added to the splatter looks great. I think some people overdo it at times, and the whole piece becomes messy and blurry as a result, but that definitely isn't the case here.

Also, the vectors you used for the Rose Quartz tag and [this tag] look very nice. Placement plays a huge part and you pull it off seamlessly. I wonder where you get these awesome vectors though. I normally don't use them a lot but whenever I want to I can never find ones that I like, haha.

Anyway, I also like what you did [here] with tiny text. It's such a classic technique tbh. It looks great!

So yeah, the only bit of C+C I can provide is that the text placement seems awkward to me in the Kirito and Asuna piece. I feel like it would look better in the space on top of Asuna's leg/on Kirito's leg, so it calls attention to both of their faces. But then again, if that placement is what someone requested, I can't argue much about that. The customer IS always correct.


----------



## WonderK

New piece. View the full quality *here*. 






Render used:






@derezzed: Thanks for the feedback!​


----------



## Cam1

Ooh thats really nice!!!! I absolutely love that piece haha. The orange vectors that look illuminated really add to the piece, as well as the subtle glowing of the red eye.

Amazing work man!


----------



## WonderK

New piece requested by Gregriii:





*Full size and quality here*​


----------



## WonderK

New piece:






Original render:


----------



## milkyi

Ugh I just love your GFX's ~♡


----------



## derezzed

Goddamnit, your lighting is pretty much always on point. I mean, what the hell? I have no idea how people can be this good at it.
Love the latest piece... as usual, really.


----------



## WonderK

Yuelia said:


> Ugh I just love your GFX's ~♡



Thank you!



derezzed said:


> Goddamnit, your lighting is pretty much always on point. I mean, what the hell? I have no idea how people can be this good at it.
> Love the latest piece... as usual, really.



Much obliged, Derezzed. I tutor people on Skype if you ever want to learn some things from me.


----------



## Cam1

WOW I love that. It is such a nice tag  Really, amazing job. You never disappoint.


----------



## WonderK

New Piece:






Render used:


----------



## Jacob

WonderK said:


> New Piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render used:



Jesus god how


----------



## WonderK

Been a heck of while since I've made anything. Here's two things I made for my cabin for Smash camp 2016:

Cropped Submission:






Original Render:





Emblem:


----------



## JellofishXD

WonderK said:


> Been a heck of while since I've made anything. Here's two things I made for my cabin for Smash camp 2016:
> 
> Cropped Submission:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emblem:


Saw them in the chat, looks amazing!


----------



## WonderK

Final version of the emblem:








JellofishXD said:


> Saw them in the chat, looks amazing!



Thank you, Jello!


----------



## Jacob

Goddamn I missed this thread
latest works look premium as ****


----------



## WonderK

Jacob said:


> Goddamn I missed this thread
> latest works look premium as ****



Thanks, Jacob.


----------



## Miharu

FLUFFY SENSEI IS BACK AT IT AGAIN <3 IT LOOKS AMAZING AHHH


----------



## Zanessa

WELCOME BACK <3 <3


----------



## WonderK

Some recent requests:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Dear gawd these look amazing, Devin : O glad to see you back at the GFX :')


----------



## WonderK

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Dear gawd these look amazing, Devin : O glad to see you back at the GFX :')



Thank you, Sasha.


----------



## Gregriii

wait what you are alive WHAT


----------



## Taj

Great work on the GFX m8!


----------

